# klassen ungleich



## RegokGer (15. Oktober 2008)

ja, das hier ist ein heultread...


ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.


wenn sie gleichen schaden machen wie nen dd, steht der dd eigendlich dumm da weil er kein heal/tank usw. hat.

mitlerweile ists echt so das nen druide bzw. nen pala mehr schaden machen als nen magier, obwohl sie mehr aushalten und sich heilen können, das hat nichtsmehr mit balancing zu tun, das it einfach nur üperpowert.

würd nen mage nen heal bekommen würden sofort alle losheulen das das doch total op wär und das die viel zu stark wären, das die obrigen klassen aber den gleichen dmg machen wie nen dd darüber heult keiner.

magier haben als grund wieso sie da sind, den das sie mehr schaden machen müssten (sihe pre bc) da sie jetzt den selben wie die universalklassen machen, gibts eigendlich keinen sinnvollen grund mehr nen mage zu spielen.


das ganze ist nur auf pvp bezogen (wobeis im pve ähnlich ist, vieleicht nicht ganz so krass, aber auch vorhanden)

soll nur mal ne überlegung von mir sein und nen flame a blizzard. wieso werden nicht universalklassen eiunfach nur benachteiligt?


----------



## Visoth (15. Oktober 2008)

Dann mal los mimimimimimimimimimi


----------



## Darkey91 (15. Oktober 2008)

darf ich auch? 

Ja?
Darf ich?
Echt?
Krass!
Na dann...


MIMIMIMIMI (:


----------



## RegokGer (15. Oktober 2008)

ich mach mal mit


mimimimi


ach hab ich das vermisst


----------



## Dagger1488 (15. Oktober 2008)

hab auch ne mage und ich muss dir sagen dass ich dir 100%ig zustimmen


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

will auch mal:

voll der scheiss sowas könnt kotzen glaub ich hör auf mit wow weils mir zu unfair wird


----------



## KInstinct (15. Oktober 2008)

Jedes mal zu jeden AddOn kommt das Geheule. Ich könnte mich aufregen, das jeder DDler jetzt mein Klamotten haben möchte (bin HolyPriest). Es regt mich aber nicht auf. Zudem ist ja nicht der komplette letzte Stand der Beta übernommen wurden. Es wird also noch Patches geben, die auch die Balance wieder herstellen.

Und übrigens... also Holy Damage zu machen, finde ich geil   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2008)

Wennn sie auf DD skillen heilen sie auch automatisch viel weniger und beim Schamanen z.B. haut der einene Heal raup(als bsp.  Welle der Heilung dann hat der schonmal rund 20% seines manas weg(wenn er verstärker is und keine 10k mana hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) na gut Druide is irgendwie op aber egal denn hau ich trotzdem down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: MIMIMIMIMIMI usw..


----------



## immortal15 (15. Oktober 2008)

kann ich jetz aber ma echt nur zu stimmen i-wo is dsa doch schon unfair oder nicht ?


und nicht vergessen !!!

MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI!!!


----------



## darkigel (15. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...


ich spiel auch nenn mage und du hast völlig recht mir gefällt das auch voll nicht die hybriden sind völlig oferpowerd


----------



## Scred (15. Oktober 2008)

stimmt schon

aber trotzdem:
mimimimimimi


----------



## Bes1 (15. Oktober 2008)

alles voll kagga und so


----------



## EdenX (15. Oktober 2008)

Euer Geheule ist erst gerechtfertigt, wenn mein Paladin Tische stellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Deadman (15. Oktober 2008)

ZITAT(RegokGer @ 15.10.2008, 23:29) *
ja, das hier ist ein heultread...


ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.


wenn sie gleichen schaden machen wie nen dd, steht der dd eigendlich dumm da weil er kein heal/tank usw. hat.

mitlerweile ists echt so das nen druide bzw. nen pala mehr schaden machen als nen magier, obwohl sie mehr aushalten und sich heilen können, das hat nichtsmehr mit balancing zu tun, das it einfach nur üperpowert.

würd nen mage nen heal bekommen würden sofort alle losheulen das das doch total op wär und das die viel zu stark wären, das die obrigen klassen aber den gleichen dmg machen wie nen dd darüber heult keiner.

magier haben als grund wieso sie da sind, den das sie mehr schaden machen müssten (sihe pre bc) da sie jetzt den selben wie die universalklassen machen, gibts eigendlich keinen sinnvollen grund mehr nen mage zu spielen.


das ganze ist nur auf pvp bezogen (wobeis im pve ähnlich ist, vieleicht nicht ganz so krass, aber auch vorhanden)

soll nur mal ne überlegung von mir sein und nen flame a blizzard. wieso werden nicht universalklassen eiunfach nur benachteiligt?

ich spiel auch nenn mage und du hast völlig recht mir gefällt das auch voll nicht die hybriden sind völlig oferpowerd 

Muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen, es kann nicht angehen die universalklassen so viel Schaden machen wie reine DD Klassen.

Naja dann

lg Black


----------



## Garbage (15. Oktober 2008)

hm das problem ist dass du dem pala das heilen wohl kaum ganz wegnehmen kannst bzw. einem schami und dudu auch net auch wenn er auf dmg geskillt ist nur die heilung haltet sich eigentlich eh in grenzen. aber das mages immer weinen ist eh nix neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (15. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß Spiel xD
Mimmimimimimimimi


----------



## KInstinct (15. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn jemand Damage sucht, bin Holy Priest!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gebe ne Packung Taschentücher aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (15. Oktober 2008)

ich will auch MIMIMIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Mikaster (15. Oktober 2008)

sowieso ne voll geile idee von blizz die talente imbalanced zu implimentieren^^ okay vor ret pallys muss man sich bisschen in acht nehmen, aber als rogue PEW PEW-et man mit muti sowieso alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach nicht mit beim mimi weil mein twink mage ist , aber der neue instant pyrospell ist doch ma geil ^^


----------



## Edeoo (15. Oktober 2008)

mimimimi

wenn du dich von nem pala überhohlen lässt hast du zu wenig skill =P

/flame off


----------



## EliteOrk (15. Oktober 2008)

Der TE bekommt meine volle Zustimmung.

Aber um dem Niveau der meisten Poster hier gerecht zu werden: MIMIMIMIMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMIMIMIIIMI!!!11


----------



## Boddakiller (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich sach mal so, das is ja nur vorübergehen so. Das wird ja mit LK anders.

btw: MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMIIIIIIIIIIIIMIIIIIIIIIIII !


----------



## wertzû (15. Oktober 2008)

hm MIMIMIMI das wolte ich los werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was nützt es nem pala platte zu tragen im pve? es is sogar nachteil zu hohe repkosten ned so wie mages. magier die richtig geskillt sind und wissen wie man spielt sind immer höher als andere klassen im dmg (ausser hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kankru (15. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.



WARUM?

Schonmal Tank und/oder Heiler gespielt? Weißt du wieviel Spaß es macht NUR heilen, oder NUR tanken?

komm mal runter und gönn den Leuten ihren Spaß!


----------



## shithappens14 (15. Oktober 2008)

spiel selber mage und ich seh das genauso den mage kann man atm nurnoch zum sheepen und zum tisch stellen brauchen sonst sind die hybriden im schaden oft ne nase lang voraus . auch pala´s tragen platte, schami´s schwere rüstung, dudu´s leder, gut is nich der mörder rüssiwert aber in moonkin haben die satte 370% mehr rüstung..., und mages nur stoff.......kotz!!!!! außerdem können sich die drei klassen alle selbst heilen und falls die ma wat auf die mütze kriegen und grad keine heilung kriegen können, warum auhc immer, hauen sie sich selbst schnell 2-3 heal´s drauf und prügeln weiter...ich hab vorhins ma nem retri zugeguckt wie der dir puppen gekloppt hat hab ihn ma gefragt:" was machstn so an dps?" er so:"ja so 1347 aber ohne weihe." dann hat er ma mit weihe gemachtich frag ihn:" und?" er:" ja 1650" hallo das sind 300dps mehr mit einem spell ich komm ja nichmal mehr an 1k dps mit feuer hab´s mit frost so grade über 1k gepackt...und der retri is und is nich oom gegangen. von daher is schon ziemlich heftig gewesen. 

bis dahin 
shithappens14


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2008)

nich schon wieder son threat


----------



## wertzû (15. Oktober 2008)

shithappens14 schrieb:


> spiel selber mage und ich seh das genauso den mage kann man atm nurnoch zum sheepen und zum tisch stellen brauchen sonst sind die hybriden im schaden oft ne nase lang voraus . auch pala´s tragen platte, schami´s schwere rüstung, dudu´s leder, gut is nich der mörder rüssiwert aber in moonkin haben die satte 370% mehr rüstung..., und mages nur stoff.......kotz!!!!! außerdem können sich die drei klassen alle selbst heilen und falls die ma wat auf die mütze kriegen und grad keine heilung kriegen können, warum auhc immer, hauen sie sich selbst schnell 2-3 heal´s drauf und prügeln weiter...ich hab vorhins ma nem retri zugeguckt wie der dir puppen gekloppt hat hab ihn ma gefragt:" was machstn so an dps?" er so:"ja so 1347 aber ohne weihe." dann hat er ma mit weihe gemachtich frag ihn:" und?" er:" ja 1650" hallo das sind 300dps mehr mit einem spell ich komm ja nichmal mehr an 1k dps mit feuer hab´s mit frost so grade über 1k gepackt...und der retri is und is nich oom gegangen. von daher is schon ziemlich heftig gewesen.
> 
> bis dahin
> shithappens14



komme ohne weihe auf 2100 mit weihe 2500


bin nur s2 equipt waffe is aber aus mh


----------



## Nebuki (15. Oktober 2008)

Jedesmal diese verblödeten Heulthread´s bei gleichen Equipstand machen reine dd´s immer noch mehr schaden wie die Hybridklassen.... jetzt nach dem Patch stimmt die Balance sowieso nicht mehr ist doch wohl hoffentlich jedem klar -.- und wenn nicht dann einfach mal ein bischen "nachlesen"! warum das so ist, weil auf 80 gebalanced wird ... so stehts auch überall.
Wenn ihr als reine dd´s weniger schaden macht wie ne Hybridklasse dann tut´s mir echt leid wie wäre es mit Char einfach mal richtig spielen lernen ? 
Kann Blizzard doch nix zu wenn ihr nicht spielen könnt o.O 1 Taste drücken haut halt nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramius010858 (15. Oktober 2008)

Im endeffekt geht es doch nur um Damage, als Dudu bin ich kaum mitgenommen worden weil Mage's mehr schaden machen. Keinem hat die vielseitigkeit interressiert. Ich finde es nur fair.


----------



## Axthammer (15. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related


----------



## Feremus (15. Oktober 2008)

Also eure mimimis sind ganz ok aber ein echtes musikalisches " mimimi " geht so in etwa .

Mi mimi mimimimi mimi mimimi mimi mimimimimmimimimimimimi mimimi mimimimimi mimi . und dieses melodisches mimimi gepart mit irgend einem tokio hotel song ergiebt ein wahres mimimi .


ergenzung : das hier von meinem vorposter ist in etwa das gleiche was ich mit meinem text ausdrucken möchte http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related


----------



## Kankru (16. Oktober 2008)

wertzû schrieb:


> komme ohne weihe auf 2100 mit weihe 2500
> 
> 
> bin nur s2 equipt waffe is aber aus mh



Kennst du Fraps? Aufnehmen uploaden, will ich sehn, glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Axthammer (16. Oktober 2008)

Feremus schrieb:


> Also eure mimimis sind ganz ok aber ein echtes musikalisches " mimimi " geht so in etwa .
> 
> Mi mimi mimimimi mimi mimimi mimi mimimimimmimimimimimimi mimimi mimimimimi mimi . und dieses melodisches mimimi gepart mit irgend einem tokio hotel song ergiebt ein wahres mimimi .




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related  so in etwa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

Axthammer schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related



MIMIMI song


der is geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Kennst du Fraps? Aufnehmen uploaden, will ich sehn, glaube ich nicht!



kan ich dir machen morgen game card abgelaufen. info bezieht sich aber mit diversen buffs und vl auch bugs vom ptr


----------



## Chillers (16. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nich schon wieder son threat



Finde ich auch.

Habe grade festgestellt, dass der Hexi wieder liebevoll ausgestattet wurde. 

Aber will mich nicht beschweren, muss diese interessante Figur ja noch auf 70 bringen.


----------



## Ashtera (16. Oktober 2008)

mimimi, Käse zum Whine?


----------



## derdast (16. Oktober 2008)

wie mir gerade auffällt das ich einen Paladi(retri) Schamanen (enhancer) und Druide (Feral) habe...ja mimimi!


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

derdast schrieb:


> wie mir gerade auffällt das ich einen Paladi(retri) Schamanen (enhancer) und Druide (Feral) habe...ja mimimi!



aha nur feral sind dumm moon is das einzig ware


----------



## Xxate (16. Oktober 2008)

jap, alles klar zu "shammi/pala/drui" macht mehr schaden als reiner dd... nehmen wir mal magier: wenne die frostova und nen frostblitz, eislanze sitzt, kannste - insofern beide gegner relativ ähnlichen eq stand haben - davon ausgehen, dass der magier dem gegner so richtig in die fresse gehaun hat. 

Wenn der dann noch battle reset macht (eisblock für die langsamen ;D) und warten bis gegner nen starken heal macht und dann cs raushaut, is der kampf bereits gelaufen. zudem MÜSSEN sich solche hybrid sogar heilen um gegen reine DD's anzustinken (ich spiele drui und hunter, also wag ich mir da mal ein urteil und sage ich weiß wovon ich spreche).

schön tach noch


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

Xxate schrieb:


> jap, alles klar zu "shammi/pala/drui" macht mehr schaden als reiner dd... nehmen wir mal magier: wenne die frostova und nen frostblitz, eislanze sitzt, kannste - insofern beide gegner relativ ähnlichen eq stand haben - davon ausgehen, dass der magier dem gegner so richtig in die fresse gehaun hat.
> 
> Wenn der dann noch battle reset macht (eisblock für die langsamen ;D) und warten bis gegner nen starken heal macht und dann cs raushaut, is der kampf bereits gelaufen. zudem MÜSSEN sich solche hybrid sogar heilen um gegen reine DD's anzustinken (ich spiele drui und hunter, also wag ich mir da mal ein urteil und sage ich weiß wovon ich spreche).
> 
> schön tach noch




Made my Day

nur dumm das ich jetzt buble und flügel zünden kan ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kurz stun und es is aus mit dem hunter


----------



## RegokGer (16. Oktober 2008)

naja, es geht hier um pvp., und da sagt die dmg anzeige aber was ganz andres 


ich war bis vorm patch immer unter den 1. 1-3vom dmg her


jetzt bion ich mit mühe nochj mittelfeld

selbst mit bomben schaffen palas, hunter und krieger mitlerweile schon das doppelte (einmal warn krieger sogar fast beim 3fachen) vom schaden.

und nein, ich hab nicht schlecht gespielt, bei den andren mages im bg sajhs genauso aus (die warn +/- 5k) gleich wie ich

und das ist seid heute in jedem bg so gewesen


----------



## Manniac (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ja keiner der bei jeder Veründerung rumheult.

Aber bei dem Retri muss ich echt sagen das es ziemlich heftig ist, der hat mich im Deff Equip fast geonehittet.


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Ich bin ja keiner der bei jeder Veründerung rumheult.
> 
> Aber bei dem Retri muss ich echt sagen das es ziemlich heftig ist, der hat mich im Deff Equip fast geonehittet.



deff skillung ne? 3 facher schlag^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, Palas machen auch schön dmg, habs als dd selber von anderen dd's zu spüren gekriegt^^

Ganz ehrlich? Jetzt hab ich mal ne Chance wenigstens, einen zu töten, bevor die dots des hexis, die blitze des mags, oder die heals vom druid seine Wirkung entfaltet haben.

Fair wie ich finde, vor allem weil der Retri davor garnich zu gebrauchen war und auch kaum genutzt wurde. Ihr steht quasi vor ner neuen Klasse wenn man so will.


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

retri hatte man in mh nur mitgenommen wegen der aura der heiligkeit. auch bei anderen raids.


----------



## Soxxy (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe ja auch nichts dagegen wenn einige Klassen gegen andere Vorteile haben, aber was im Moment mit den RetriPalas abgeht, ist echt nicht mehr normal. Die zerlegen einen Stoffie mit 400 Abhärtung und 12k life in 5 Sekunden, ohne das die sich wehren können (Aus sicht eines Schattenpriesters). Es ist ja ok, wenn sie mehr Schaden machen, aber der momentane Schaden ist ungerechtfertigt den anderen Klassen gegenüber. 
Wer nicht einsieht, dass Palas zu krassen Schaden machen, der hat sowieso einen an der Waffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und das hat auch nichts mit MIMIMI zu tun, ich habe kein Problem damit, aber es ist nach wie vor unfair.
Und nur weil der Retri vorher aum zu gebrauchen war (Skilled Retris waren schon sinnvoll und haben guten Schaden gemacht) rechtfertigt das nicht, dass der Pala nun imba sein kann. Das ist immernoch dem Healdudu vorbehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guesswhoiam (16. Oktober 2008)

jep muss auch mal sagen das hat nichts mit eurem dummen mimimimi zu tun sondern entspricht einfach nur den fakten
schade das hier soviele bauern im forum mitmachen die ausser mimimimi  und WAYNE und vote4close  eigentlich NICHTS zu sagen haben
haltet euch doch einfach von foren fern wenn ihr nicht in der lage seit vernünftig auf ein thema einzugehen 

wurde auch also stoffi mit 450 abhärtung heute mehrmals inerhalb 4-5 sekunden machtlos zu boden gestreckt 
und ich hab bisher noch nie was schlechtes über einen schurken gesgat zb 

aber was da jetzt mit den palas abgeht macht wenig spass


----------



## Juicebag (16. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt schon. Mein Druide is auch völlig overpowert meiner Meinung nach. Da er aber erst lvl45 is, freuts mich und ich nutz die Zeit zum leveln, bevors ses wieder nerfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valon01 (16. Oktober 2008)

ka ob das jetzt schon einer gesagt hat hab keine lust mir das ganße geheule hier durchzulesen also mal erlich wen ihr so am rumheulen seit das euch das nicht gefällt dan hört auf oder spielt ne andere klasse, immer so nervige sachen aufzumachen weil  du grade von nem retri im duell weggehauen worden bist weil du keinen skill hast,muss das den sein??


----------



## Azshkandir (16. Oktober 2008)

also wenn die hybrid klassen mehr schaden machen als euer mage, macht ihr irgendwas falsch...


----------



## guesswhoiam (16. Oktober 2008)

Valon01 schrieb:


> ka ob das jetzt schon einer gesagt hat hab keine lust mir das ganße geheule hier durchzulesen also mal erlich wen ihr so am rumheulen seit das euch das nicht gefällt dan hört auf oder spielt ne andere klasse, immer so nervige sachen aufzumachen weil  du grade von nem retri im duell weggehauen worden bist weil du keinen skill hast,muss das den sein??




wenn einfach die ganzen leute die nichts produktives beizutragen haben einfach die klappe halten würden dann wäre es um einiges erträglicher hier im forum
wenn dich die themen nerven warum liest du sie dann ?
ich meine ist dein leben wirklich SOOOO beschiessen langweilig das du nichts besseres zu tun hast als auf themen zu "antworten" die dich überhaupt nicht interessieren ja die dich sogar nerven ?


----------



## Valon01 (16. Oktober 2008)

guesswhoiam schrieb:


> wenn einfach die ganzen leute die nichts produktives beizutragen haben einfach die klappe halten würden dann wäre es um einiges erträglicher hier im forum
> wenn dich die themen nerven warum liest du sie dann ?
> ich meine ist dein leben wirklich SOOOO beschiessen langweilig das du nichts besseres zu tun hast als auf themen zu "antworten" die dich überhaupt nicht interessieren ja die dich sogar nerven ?


 sieht ja so aus als wen ich grade nichts anders zu tun hab oder? und ich finde auch nichts produktives an deinen beitrag also würd ich dir auch mal raten die klappe zu halten ,scheinbar hast du auch nichts sinvolles beizutragen als sinnlose flame versuche  oder kommt da noch was?


----------



## abszu (16. Oktober 2008)

Valon01 schrieb:


> sieht ja so aus als wen ich grade nichts anders zu tun hab oder? und ich finde auch nichts produktives an deinen beitrag also würd ich dir auch mal raten die klappe zu halten ,scheinbar hast du auch nichts sinvolles beizutragen als sinnlose flame versuche  oder kommt da noch was?



Aber ists denn wirklich unberechtigt? Momentan gehts ja noch, aber was wird, wenn die Sache mit den 2 umschaltbaren Skillungen wirklich kommt? Reine DDs, also Schurken, Magier, Hexer und Jäger, stehen dann etwas blöd da. Mal eben per Knopfdruck vom DD zum Heiler oder vom Heiler zum Tank werden können diese Klassen nicht! Wenn nun der Damage der Hybrid-Klassen auch noch dem der reinen DDler entspricht, dann gute Nacht - wer nimmt dann noch ohne Not eine der oben erwähnten DD-Klassen mit, wenns doch genausogut, aber SEHR viel flexibler geht mit nem Hybriden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guesswhoiam (16. Oktober 2008)

Valon01 schrieb:


> sieht ja so aus als wen ich grade nichts anders zu tun hab oder? und ich finde auch nichts produktives an deinen beitrag also würd ich dir auch mal raten die klappe zu halten ,scheinbar hast du auch nichts sinvolles beizutragen als sinnlose flame versuche  oder kommt da noch was?



produktiv ist an meinem beitrag schon das ich dir geschrieben habe das deiner absolut unbrauchbar sowie unnötig ist 
falls du das nicht selber siehst hast du weitreichendere probleme auser das mit dem schwachen selbstwertgefühl das du dir durch deine mimimimi und WAYNE beiträge versuchst zu stärken 

äusserst schwach 
mimimimi etc kann jeder schreiben aber zu ner brauchbaren antwort auf das thema langts dann scheinbar doch nicht
kannst gern auch noch ne stunde weiter auf mich einreden an meiner meinung über leute wie dich ändert sich nichts 

einfach nur schwach die leistung

falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist hier versuchen leute ein gespräch zu führen über ein spiel das ihnen spass macht 
solche dümmlichen kommentare wie : dann hört doch auf zu spielen usw zeigen deutlich das bei dir nicht viel dahinter steck
es hat auch nichts mit rumgeheule zu tun wenn jemand am patch tag ein sachliches thema eröffnet - zumal er absolut recht hat 

es ist nicht der 450589 threat von einem hexer der über einen schurken jammert - was völlig unbegründet ist denn schurke ist für den hexer eben die schere zum papier

was aber grade mit den palas los ist das ist was ganz anderes

ein tip noch von mir am rande:
such du dir doch ein anderes forum wenn du der meinung bist dass leute HIER nicht über ihr spiel disskutieren sollten das ihnen spass macht da glaube ich zumindest hier die plattform für sowas ist 
und glaub mir wenns was gibt was man noch weniger braucht als heulthemen sind leute mit dümmlichen kommentaren alla mimimimi etc 

so und wieder btt plz


----------



## Valon01 (16. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß nicht irgenwie sind deine beträge ja auch nichts anders als das was du versuchst mir zu unterstellen nur mal so als info das ist mein erster mimimimi und WAYNE beitrag wie du es so schön genannt hast naja meine meinung über so welche typen wie dich wird sich meine meinung auch nicht ändern  einen auf dicke hose machen und dan doch nichts dahinter  und nochmal  so welche themen wie klassen ungleich unso  der retri bekommt noch nen nerf aber erst mal ne runde rumheulen damit blizz hin macht damit man von der klasse die im mom op is nicht weggehauen wird und wen man die genannte klasse den wieder im pvp weghaut oder im pve im dmg meter wieder abzieht sich wieder nen keks freuen und sich wieder cool fühlen dich schätze ich so ein der gerne lvl 29 allys weghaut die pvp anhaben und sich dan groß fühlen weils im 70 breich nicht reicht aber gut ich werd ich schlafen geh ich muss nachher noch zur arbeit viel spaß noch.


----------



## Zydoom (16. Oktober 2008)

lol.. der te schreibt operpowert und ein paar posts darunter (der mit fullquote) schreibt oferpowerd..

da ham sich 2 gefunden xD

Mimimimiiii

Achja um dir noch ein reinzuwürgen.. retri-> viel dmg + bubble und flügel gleichzeitig und instant 1,5k lichtblitz alle paar sec xDDD

muahahahha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guesswhoiam (16. Oktober 2008)

Valon01 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht irgenwie sind deine beträge ja auch nichts anders als das was du versuchst mir zu unterstellen nur mal so als info das ist mein erster mimimimi und WAYNE beitrag wie du es so schön genannt hast naja meine meinung über so welche typen wie dich wird sich meine meinung auch nicht ändern  einen auf dicke hose machen und dan doch nichts dahinter  und nochmal  so welche themen wie klassen ungleich unso  der retri bekommt noch nen nerf aber erst mal ne runde rumheulen damit blizz hin macht damit man von der klasse die im mom op is nicht weggehauen wird und wen man die genannte klasse den wieder im pvp weghaut oder im pve im dmg meter wieder abzieht sich wieder nen keks freuen und sich wieder cool fühlen dich schätze ich so ein der gerne lvl 29 allys weghaut die pvp anhaben und sich dan groß fühlen weils im 70 breich nicht reicht aber gut ich werd ich schlafen geh ich muss nachher noch zur arbeit viel spaß noch.




lol hol mal luft kleiner du verschluckst dich ja fast 
also wenn du so spielst wie du schreibst dann gute nacht ^^
und nein ich bin einer der pvp unter lvl 70 verachtet und sowas nie spielen würde

kannst jetzt auch gern noch ne stunde weiter rumjammern weil dir mal jemand gesgat hat wie dumm du eigentlich bist aber es ändert eben nichts daran das dein mimimi beitrag sowas von schwach war und du dich am ende nur aufspielen willst mit solch dümmlichen kommentaren 

schaue zurück mein beitrag zu dem thema habe ich weiter vorne verfasst 
das ich dich auf deine dummheit aufmerksam gemacht habe kam erst NACH meinem beitrag der zum thema hier passt 

ganz im gegenteilzu deinem armen mimimimi posting das du ja ach so toll findest 
GÄHN aber hau ruhig rein wenn du irgendwas kompensieren must und das die art ist dann kann dir so oder so keiner helfen


----------



## Defoga (16. Oktober 2008)

Schonma Verstärker gespielt und versucht an nen mage ranzukommen? Ich meine jetzt vom körperlichen Abstand nicht vom Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Heilung casten kommste als nicht Heal geskillter sowieso nicht. Der einzige Vorteil ist vielleich dass man nich 10 Sekunden nachdem der Hexer tot ist auch umfällt.


----------



## wertzû (16. Oktober 2008)

Defoga schrieb:


> Schonma Verstärker gespielt und versucht an nen mage ranzukommen? Ich meine jetzt vom körperlichen Abstand nicht vom Schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
ja frostschok wolf insignie^^


----------



## Defoga (16. Oktober 2008)

Frostnova, Blinzeln, Kältekegel, Frostnova vom Elementar, nochmal Frostnova ... wenn der mage spielen kann kommt man nicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjaraphael (16. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Wie ichs sowas von Satt habe! Sry, aber das muss ich jetzt mal los werden. Ich habe die Nase gestrichen voll, von diesen ganzen Jammerlappen. Statt das man sich darüber freut, das uns ALLEN die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, uns mit den neuen Skills einzuspielen, passiert das übliche.
Klar ist das Balancing im Augenblick für die Füße, aber wen wundert das bei LVL 80 Talenten. Das war mit erscheinen von BC nicht anders! Jeder Mimimi-Kamerad sollte auf nen Extra Server ohne den Patch, bis WOTLK live geht. Dann lässt man sie mit den neuen Skills auf Nordend los. Und während die sich abmühen und ma wieder jammern mach ich mein erstes LVL. Eingespielt auf den Char gehts nämlich um einiges einfacher und ich muss net erst zum Lehrer rennen um mir ne Skillung zu basteln.
Des weiteren arbeitet Blizz immernoch am Balancing. Das macht es wahrscheinlich, das hier und dort noch Nachbesserungen und Anpassungen folgen. Dies führt wiederum zu neuen Jammer-Threats. Ein unendlicher Kreislauf! 

Nochmal zum mitschreiben. DIE BETA LÄUFT NOCH!

Und wo wir grade beim Thema sind. Ich spiele seit Erscheinen von WOW. Was sich in den vergangenen ca. 3 1/2 Jahren verändert hat, lässt sich kaum in Bücher fassen. Neue Talente, neue Werte, neues Equip, neuer Content, mal die eine, mal die andere Klasse bevorteilt. Es ist ein sich ständig verändernder Mikrokosmos und mal ganz im Ernst. Genau das ist das Reizvolle an der Sache. Wems nicht gefällt, möchte bitte zu Offline-Spielen zurückkehren und in Gottes Namen Ruhe geben.

Für jedes gekränkte Ego bitte ich demütigst um Verzeihung und bedanke mich fürs aufmerksame Lesen.

In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht.


----------



## Thinner (16. Oktober 2008)

ich kann den Pala in der Blase net angreifen . . . nerf pls

der Schurke stunnt mich dauernd . . . nerf pls

der Magier hat mich gesheept . . . nerf pls

den heildudu in bärform krieg ich net kaputt . . . nerf pls

der Krieger hat 2 Zweihänder . . . nerf pls

der Hexer feart mich dauernd . . . nerf pls

der Priester heilt und macht Schaden . . . nerf pls

der shami hext mich seit neuestem dauerd . . . nerf pls

der Jäger fängt mich dauernd in seiner Falle . . . nerf pls

btt: mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArN0LdInI (16. Oktober 2008)

Es wird so bleiben ,laut Blizzard ,dass jetzt die Hybriden soviel dmg machen können wie di vollwertigen dd´s in wotlk und das hat nix mit Patches zu tuen oder der Unfähigkeit mancher Spieler.

Und es geht halt ent darum dass jetzt die Eule gleichzetig den raid hocheilt und enorm dmg fährt ,sondern eher ,dass sie denächst nur noch 50 g(oder sogar gar nichts) zahlen muss ,um entweder range dd ,close combat dd ,tank oder healer sein kann .

Da frag ich mich warum man noch andere Klassen mitnehmen soll .
Die Leute wussten soch ,dass ein hybrid  (zumindest im dmg)  nicht an die reinen DD´s rankommt und dann heulen sie rum und können jetzt alles ,nur die DD´s gucken jetzt dumm aus der Wäsche .


Naja abwarten und Tee drinken wie sich das entwickelt und btw. miimimiimiimimimimimi ^^


----------



## Shesanity (16. Oktober 2008)

Hm ja Sheep, Portal, fast Manareg (Hervorrufen), Manakekse und Wasserele....  um nur ein paar colle Dinge zu nennen die ein Mage so kann!  Also Heul nicht rum falls es irgendwie mit dem Patch/AddOn zu unbalancing kommen sollte wird das sicher schnell wieder behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel auch nen Mage und bin glücklich über die neuen Paladine! in den 25er Raids werden wohl in zukunft 2-3 Vergelter PFLICHT sein, da das manareggenerschweert wird!


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (16. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du New lesen würdest hätteste du gelesen das das svollkommen normal ist weil Blizzard mehr auf lvl 80 getestet hat und nicht auf 70 und somit das balancing sich auf stufe 80 eintrudeln wird, außerdem sind viele änderungen noch nicht im patch enthalten weil sie so kurzfristig davor kamen das sie nciht mehr reingenommen wurden.
Desswegen schreibt Blizzard auch in den "News" das vor dem Addon noch ein Patch kommt also lesen denken dann erst flamen...

Mimimi


----------



## Tharion der Taure (16. Oktober 2008)

Sowas kann auch echt nur von jemandem mit reiner Schadensklasse kommen.
Als reinen DD neben dem Druiden spiele ich noch einen Schurken und es ist wirklich mehr als lächerlich, wieviel mehr Schaden ich mit dem Schurken fahre, als mit dem Druiden, der auf weitaus besserem Equipstand ist (und ich weiß sehr wohl beide Klassen recht gut zu spielen). Wenn du schon von PvP redest, hast du da jemals auch nur oder überhaupt mal mehr als drei mal mit einem Druiden oder Paladin gespielt, der auf demselben Equipstand ist wie dein "reiner DDler" ? Dann wärst nämlich du derjenige, der rumheult er würde nicht genug Schaden machen, so ist es nämlich. Versuch erst gar nicht etwas dagegen zu sagen, das würde deinen gesammten Thread noch lächerlicher erscheinen lassen. Weil es nämlich stimmt, was ich sage.
Möchtest du ausgeglichenes und faires PvP, dann suche dein Glück bei Spielen wie Counterstrike oder WAR, das ist jetzt kein Flame, sondern ernst gemeint. Das PvP System von WoW ist nun einmal nicht ausgeglichen, wird es nie sein.


----------



## Azrel (16. Oktober 2008)

ui, ich darf sicher auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MIMIMIMIMI

und nerf palas und dudus!


----------



## The Heini (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...




.... dazu kann ich nur eins sagen

Learn 2 Play,
ein Dudu wird nie die glichen DPS wie ein Mage liefern können


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2008)

tja neuer patch ist da,und balance muss kurz wiederhergestyellt werden (ok,nicht so kurz)


----------



## Gato (16. Oktober 2008)

Muss auch mal darauf antworten...

Mein Magier ist ja nun nicht top equipt, aber mit meinem 890~ Spelldmg bin ich in Kara imm so 750-770 DPS gefahren.
Raidbuffed wohlgemerkt.

Mit der neuen Feuerskillung fahr ich bei selben Equip locker 900 DPS!

Wenn du also mit deinem Magier den Hybridklassen hinterherhinkst, dann liegts an DEINEM hinken, nicht daran, dass die besser geworden sind.

Naja, den Frostmage hab ich vorher schon getestet und wenn du mit dem Ice-Roxxor-Terminator gegen nen Paladin absolut null Chance hast, bist du selbst schuld.

Die einzigen Dinge die den Pala vor dem Tot bewahren sind die Insignie, Hand(Segen) der Freiheit und sein Gottesschild....

Die Insignie ist lächerlich, das kleinste Problem.
Hand der Freiheit wird einfach per Spellsteal geklaut. (Genau wie die tollen glitzernden Flügel da.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und Gottesschild...Naja, damit musste man auch vorher fertig werden, Eisblock an und chillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich hat so'n Pala mal chancen. x)

Wenn einer von den beiden Klassen Imba ist, dann ist es der Magier. Hirnfrost, Eisige Finger und das 1min.-Elementar, zusammen mit Shattered Barrier machen den Mage sowas von mächtig...Ich wundere mich, dass deswegen noch keine Flames und mimimi-Threads eröffnet wurden.^^


----------



## fergon (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich spiele sowohl mage als auch pala und um ehrlich zu sein macht der mage doch immernoch 1/3 mehr dmg als mein pala der auch voll episches vergelterequipment hat. Ich für meinen Teil hoffe das ich nun endlich auch mal als Vergelter in einen Raid/HeroIni mit darf und nicht nur den Tank spielen darf was auf dauer sehr ermüdent ist! Wenn jemand heult dann isses wohl so das er lernen sollte seinen char zu spielen, dann klappts auch mit dem damage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vextec (16. Oktober 2008)

Laus3b3ng3l schrieb:


> Wenn du New lesen würdest hätteste du gelesen das das svollkommen normal ist weil Blizzard mehr auf lvl 80 getestet hat und nicht auf 70 und *somit das balancing sich auf stufe 80 eintrudeln wird*, außerdem sind viele änderungen noch nicht im patch enthalten weil sie so kurzfristig davor kamen das sie nciht mehr reingenommen wurden.
> Desswegen schreibt Blizzard auch in den "News" das vor dem Addon noch ein Patch kommt also lesen denken dann erst flamen...
> 
> Mimimi





haha

made my day


----------



## Derrty (16. Oktober 2008)

Also In meinem Augen ist das so das es im moment eine zu große Equipspalte gibt.
Die manchen rennen noch mit grun Blau rum und die pros mit full Sunwell/t6.
Und Blizz sieht sich gezwungen in einer Richtung zu handeln.

Es ist auch klar das Vor BC der Magier einer der besten Schadensklassen war, das is sie aber in BC auch. Das mit dem Mana is zwar so ne Sache, aber gute Magier können sich bei den Shadows und den Hexern einschreiben.
Mit BC is dann der tolle Hexer noch toller geworden. Das lässt sich auch glaub ich von jeden hier unterschreiben, dass der Hexer die imbaste klasse überhaupt in BC ist.

Jedoch sind, und bleiben Druiden und Palas, nur begrenzt gute DD`s.
Eine Laser Eule wird wohl kaum so oft mitgenommen wie ein Mage, der Mage hat z.b. Aggroreset, kann sheepn... Eule is da nur fürn support da 5% crit.
Der DMG paladin *gg*, ja jetzt mit WOTLK werden sie glaub ich durchstarten. Obs für Raids reicht...
Der Feral Dudu (5% crit aura) kann gar nicht soviel DMG wie der Schurke machen, außer es isn Ebay schurke und hat kp vom play^^. Der Schurke hat hier wiederrum seine Kopfnuss, Aggroreset... .
Der DMG paladin, hat jedoch den vorteil gegenüber Untote, das wird ebenfalls für WOTLK sehr interessant.

Der Baum ist recht nett, aber da er mit HoT`s heilt hat viel Overheal, rausgeschmissenes Mana, hat aber den vorteil das wenn es nen Massen CC gibt trozdem weitergeheilt werden kann.
Der Pala, imba MT healer, für grp nicht so geeignet, aber durchaus möglich.


Anzumerken ist noch das jede Klasse ein gewissen eigen Skill vom spieler braucht, dann ist so ziemlich alles möglich.



Traurig aber war ich wurde mal z.b. von einem Schurken geplattet^^ Und damals war ich Def Krieger.


----------



## psychoftw (16. Oktober 2008)

Bliz wollte das palas knapp unter richigen dds liege und sie sagten dsa man das erst spürt in raids die gut organiesiert sind ....
außerrdem ich dene man nimmt lieber einen schurken oder mage für dd mit als einen pala wenn man die wahl hat, den pala haben keine richige cc fähigkeit!!! und die pvpnaps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warries heulen aber pala is halt die konterklasse... schurken könnt ihc auch verstehen... aber der rest l2p.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (16. Oktober 2008)

mimimi ... hab auch nen mage ... mimi ... bin aber zufrieden damit ... mim ... und werde den auch weiterhin rocken lassen ... miiimim ... denn die neuen talente ... mimiiimmmi ... find ich krass ... miiimmmiiiimimi


----------



## Ruven (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.



mimimi Paladine sind halt imba und wir werden zukünftig die ersten 3 plätze einnehmen... hat man gestern gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...



Du heulst rum es habe nun keinen Sinn mehr einen mage zu spielen.
Weißte was? Was hatte es für einen Sinn Vergelter zu zocken, wenn ein mage viel besser ist wodurch eben dieser lieber mitgenommen wurde? Anstatt zu heulen solltest du erstmal nachdenken. Man hätte am Anfang schon keine Hybrid Klassen zulassen sollen, dann gäbe es das ganze geheule hier nicht. Wie oft muss man es lesen das „reine DDs“ sich benachteiligt fühlen. Und wie oft höre ich dann von eben diesen den Spott über meine Hybrid Klasse, was sie alles nicht kann und wie wenig sie kann.



Gato schrieb:


> Muss auch mal darauf antworten...
> 
> Mein Magier ist ja nun nicht top equipt, aber mit meinem 890~ Spelldmg bin ich in Kara imm so 750-770 DPS gefahren.
> Raidbuffed wohlgemerkt.
> ...



Gato- diese Heul Threads müssen wir aufmachen, komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, wie Gato sagt, wenn du hinterhinkst haste selber Schuld.
Der warlock kann fearen, wobei ich nicht weiß ob der Paladin da „einfach“ rauskommt ohne Gottesschild, „Jeder für sich“ (btw. Ist das eine Rassenfähigkeit? Falls das einer nicht kennt- es wirkt wie Insignie, allerdings teilt es sich auch die Abklingzeit mit eben dieser) bzw. Insignie.
Der Mage kann frosten, verlangsamen, Hand der Freiheit klauen und weiter machen. Das klauen des buffs ist allerdings reines Glück.
Frostbarriere frisst ein wenig dmg vom Pala- dann blinzeln und weiter geht die Frosterrei.
Der Shammy kann mit Totems, verlangsamen, den heal mittels Erdshock unterbrechen und durch Reinigen die buffs entfernen.
Der Kriege war gegen den Paladin noch nie so stark. Wie es jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Der Druide… Nein, dazu sage ich nichts- ich hasse diese Klasse wenn sie auf heal ist. Auf Feral könnte sie allerdings ein paar buffs brauchen für´s pvp.

Jede Klasse kann die Gegner irgendwie los werden. Und wenn ich hier dann wieder die Flamerei lese… Einerseits lachen sie den Paladin aus, bezeichnen ihn als tunte und mehr- dann wird er gebufft, die Witze stimmen nicht mehr und das lachen sollte man sich verkneifen… Und was ist nu? Sie schreien nach nurfs bei allen Hybriden.


edit:
Ich zocke einen Frostmage im PvP, einen Heil-Pala im PvP und kille Vergelter Paladine immer noch ohne Probleme...


----------



## dr_michi (16. Oktober 2008)

Dagger1488 schrieb:


> hab auch ne mage und ich muss dir sagen dass ich dir 100%ig zustimmen




dann lösche am besten deinen magier.. weil wenn du von nem pala mit gleichem gear gebämst wirst.. dann ist dir echt nicht mehr zu helfen ;>


----------



## lady_juno (16. Oktober 2008)

Mehr Schaden, machen die Hybrid Klassen ganz sicher nicht liebe Mi Mi Mi ´s. Sie machen annähernd soviel Schaden, der Rest ist absolut Spieler und Equip abhängig.

Wenn man Druiden, Schamenen etc. so stark findet, dann zockt euch doch selber einen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es steht jeden frei welche Klasse er spielen möchte.

Ich bin Druidin und dankbar für den push, ich spiel schon knapp 3 Jahre und finde es entlohnend dafür das ich tapfer durch gehalten habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Oktober 2008)

so ein thread sollte verboten werden

schreibt nen brief an blizzard und heilt nicht hier im forum rum

den das nervt hier nur solche threads zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und habt keine angst es werden noch sachen verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarfi75 (16. Oktober 2008)

Jeder der einen Tank oder Heiler gespielt hat, kennt die Situation, auch in nur einer halbwegs akzeptablen Zeit Gegner zu töten. Ich habe beides, Kriegertank und Holy Pala. Es war streckenweise ätzend.

Wenn Du mal als Vergelter mit in ein Ini wolltest, wurdest Du ausgelacht. Von wem? Von Magiern und Hexern. Warst Du mal im Schlachtfeld wurde man als Gelenheits-PvP Spieler ausgelacht. Von wem? Von Magiern und Hexer (Schurken hatten immer Respekt, warum auch immer).
Nun macht der Vergelter das, was er von seiner Skillung her tun soll: Schaden.

Wer lacht nun nicht mehr? Magier und Hexer. Lache ich deswegen? Nein. Instant Pyro, ein Frostbaum, der jenseits von gut und böse ist. Sicherlich kann es mal passieren, dass ihr nicht mehr an Platz ein im Damagemeter sein könntet (Ist doch noch gar nicht bewiesen). Und? Ist das Eure einzige Befriedigung? Ist es nicht gut, dass Supporter, die nebenbei erwähnt Euch mit den Buffs erst auf Platz eins bringt, nun auch Schaden zum Raid beitragen?

Dieses kindische Geweine ist übel und fehl am Platz. Ihr Stoffies solltet Euch mehr Sorgen um die Jäger machen. Da habe ich gestern Dinge erlebt, die Paladine in den Schatten stellen.


----------



## Sibanti (16. Oktober 2008)

Damage zum Ersten, Damage zum Zweiten, Damage zum Dritten ...... kanns nicht mehr hören.

Sagt mal Leute spielt ihr ein Onlinespiel um Damage zu machen oder um mit anderen Spielern zusammen zu spielen.
Sollte ersteres der Fall sein, seit ihr falsch. 
WOW ist eigendlich ein  Gruppenspiel, Zusammenspiel ist gefragt, der Schaden den Alle zusammen machen, nicht der Schaden des Einzelnen, besonders im PvE, zählt. Blizzad sollte einfach verbieten irgend welche Damagemeter zu benutzen, dann gibt es die Meckerreien über den Schadensoutput nicht mehr.

Im PvP hat ja Jeder die Möglichkeit die Figur zu wählen mit der er/sie am meisten Schaden macht, dann gibt es ebend nur Paladin Armeen/Gruppen, wo ist da das Problem.
Finde das PvP von PvE strickt getrennt wird, das PvP Chars auch nur PvP machen können. Allerdings sollten die Chars dann auch auf höchstem Level erstellt werden können. PvE Chars dürfen dann auch nur PvE machen.

Jäger was ist mit den Jägern, habe als Jäger eigendlich noch nichts dolles erlebt.


----------



## Soulsdeath (16. Oktober 2008)

Liebe whiner, ist ja ok wenn ihr euch beklagt das Paladine auf einmal mehr Schaden machen als ihr, nur solltet ihr auch mal weiter als 1 Tag denken. Der Patch kamm gestern erst das heist das alle änderungen noch offen sind und jeder kennt Blizz nun seit Jahren das diese wieder alles so ab ändern wie sie Lust haben.
Weil wenn es danach geht dürfte ich als Hexer jetzt auch nur noch rum Heulen. MIMIMIMI ich kann nciht mehr Destro/opferung spielen weil Blizz nicht mehr will das ich mein Pet nicht benutze, MIMIMI jeder kann mir meine Mobs klauen weil ein dot erst nach 3 Sekunden schaden macht, das heisst wenn in der Zeit ein Mage z.B. ein eislanze raufhaut ist das sein Mob und nicht mehr meiner MIMIMI. 
Und wir armen Hexer haben ja immer noch keine Platte damit wir Tanken können MIMIMI.
So ich hoffe die Ironi/Sakasmus war deutlich genug.
Ich reg mich selber nicht über die Veränderungen auf sondern freu mich auf schöne gemeinsame Raids mit Freunden.
mfg


----------



## Mitzy (16. Oktober 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Damage zum Ersten, Damage zum Zweiten, Damage zum Dritten ...... kanns nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Sagt mal Leute spielt ihr ein Onlinespiel um Damage zu machen oder um mit anderen Spielern zusammen zu spielen.
> Sollte ersteres der Fall sein, seit ihr falsch.
> ...



Dabei kommt aber teils das Problem auf, dass du beim lvln erst richtig deinen chars kennen lernst und spielen lernst.
Des weiteren wissen einige gar nicht, was sie lieber mögen. ´ne Freundin hat immer PvE gespielt, fand es toll. Dann hat sie bei mir PvP gesehen, es mal probiert- und nun ist sie ziemlich scharf auf´s PvP machen.
Man sollte also zumindest die Möglichkeit einbauen, seinen char "zu switchen".


----------



## Sibanti (16. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Dabei kommt aber teils das Problem auf, dass du beim lvln erst richtig deinen chars kennen lernst und spielen lernst.
> Des weiteren wissen einige gar nicht, was sie lieber mögen. ´ne Freundin hat immer PvE gespielt, fand es toll. Dann hat sie bei mir PvP gesehen, es mal probiert- und nun ist sie ziemlich scharf auf´s PvP machen.
> Man sollte also zumindest die Möglichkeit einbauen, seinen char "zu switchen".



Ja, genau deswegen sollte man sich einen Char auf höchstem Level nur für PvP erstellen können. War so in "Guild Wars", was ich sehr gut fand.


----------



## Vorocht (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele einen Heiligen Paladin und ich war gestern angenehm überrascht. Nicht daß die Kämpfe durch einen deftigen One-Hit abkürzbar wären (sind sie nicht - dauert alles noch sehr lange), nicht daß die Monster sich bei meinem Anblick flach auf den Boden legen würden (tun sie nicht, bin mehrmals gestorben), nein, aber:

Der Paladin spielt sich jetzt sehr viel phantasievoller und abwechslungsreicher, je nach HP- und Mana-Stand habe ich verschiedene Möglichkeiten den Kampf zu bestreiten und Talente die ich früher immer absortiert habe machen auf einmal Sinn! 

Solo hat der Pala in jedem Fall gewonnen - nicht an Durchschlagskraft und Überlebenseigenschaften, aber die Talente und Zauber sind viel sinnvoller und stimmiger aufgebaut worden. Danke Blizzard.

Wie sich das ganze in der Instanz auswirkt weiß ich erst am Wochenende, aber ich setze mal drauf daß die Inhalte sich ebenso schön zusammenfügen wie beim Questen.


----------



## Mompster (16. Oktober 2008)

Mama. ich muss Mimi


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass man all die gestörten Idioten, die auf die absurde Idee kommen, einen Char zu spielen nur weil er ihnen vllt "liegt" oder ihnen "Spaß macht" auf großen Scheiterhaufen verbrennen sollte. 
Damage  muss er machen *sabber* Damage Damage Damage ........


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Mein Main ein Magier, seid dem ich spiele, schon immer und ich werde dabei bleiben! Warum? Weil er mir spaß macht! Gestern hat mich ein Jäger mit Zwei Schüssen in einem Duell besiegt man hab ich gelacht, das war wie sagt es die heutige Jugend "krass". Danach bin ich in ein BG gegangen (was für mich vorher nie wirklich zur rede stand weil man mit Feuer bedingt was reisen kann) aber siehe da mein Schaden war gar nicht so schlecht. Ich wurde sogar geheilt, nein nicht nur geheilt ein Heiler hat sich an mich geheftet (kannte das sonst nur vom Krieger, Schurken und anderen Klassen).  Naja das war PvP, doch mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt im PvE also gehen wir TDM Hero (wir= Krieger, Eule, Mage, Hexer, Schamane) Ich kann nur sagen der Hexer war absolut Krank, die pew pew Laser Eule hat diesen Name absolut verdient, Der Krieger hatte so viel Aggro da kam keiner ran. Naja und ich war im dmg auf Platz 2 wir haben alle um die wette schaden gemacht und auch wenn man sich als Magier nun mehr konzentrieren muss ist mir persönlich aufgefallen das der neue Magier den alten Einknopf DD absolut ablöst zusätzlich hat er einen Nützlich Support dank verbessertem Versengen für die Gruppe oder den Schlachtzug.
Entweder du bist Magier oder nicht! Wenn du nicht lernst mit den gegebenen umständen fertig zu werden warst du nie einer. Man spiel ein Klasse nicht aus Leidenschaft sondern Überzeugung. Spielspaß ist wichtig, doch wenn er daraus besteht mehr DPS als alle andern zu fahren solltest du vielleicht besser Super Mario spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Magier, ich sheepe, mache Portale, Backe Plätzchen und mache verdammt viel Unsinn. Mit den neuen Talenten und allen andere Dingen macht der Unsinn noch mehr Spaß.

Finde dich damit ab, oder spiel eine andere Klasse. Erwarte bitte kein Mitleid von mir wenn du in der oberen Liga Spielen willst musst du eben deine Klasse zu 110% beherrschen. Wenn du das nicht kannst oder schaffst oder vielleicht sogar nicht schaffen willst dann entdecke den Spaß am Spiel!

So far
Ein absolut zufriedener Magier


----------



## Bes1 (16. Oktober 2008)

boar macht mein ele shamy aufeinaml imba overpowered ultra high hammer geilen dämätsch


----------



## Mitzy (16. Oktober 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Ja, genau deswegen sollte man sich einen Char auf höchstem Level nur für PvP erstellen können. War so in "Guild Wars", was ich sehr gut fand.



Naja, nich gleich komplett max. lvl. Evtl. sollte man Ihn noch ein wenig lvln damit man den char auch näher kennen lernt, denk cih.

@Ohrensammer: Irgendwie mag ich die Art und Weise wie du schreibst. Meinste nich du kannst wieder mal so ein Interview machen? So mit einem gefrusteten Mage, überglücklichen Pala und so? Könnte durchaus lustig sein.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Oktober 2008)

Warum sollte ein Hybird nicht so viel Schaden wie ein rein-DD machen dürfen? Nur weil er sich heilen kann?... Das kann doch nicht sein!

Jeder Hybrid gibt mit dem skillen auf den Damage-Baum mehr oder weniger die Fähigkeit auf die anderen Dinge zu tun, meist weil der Manapool, die Zauberzeit oder andere Faktoren nicht stimmen. - Ausnahme hierbei: der Retri-Pala und Shadow-Priest weil die in ihrer Supporter-Rolle auf heilen ausgelegt sind. (Und ja ich zähle Priester zu den Hybriden, genau so wie Krieger! Ein Schami kann auch nur DD oder Heal (Tanken is da ein Gerücht) und den nennen auch alle Hybrid)
Nebenbei: was ist denn daran schlecht? In den Raids hat man die Supporter doch eh dabei, und wer profitiert davon? - Natürlich die Voll-DDs (und alle anderen). Ist doch schön wenn die jetzt zum Bosskill mehr Schaden beitragen, macht es leichter für alle! Aber natürlich, aus "Schwanzneid" kann mans denen ja nicht gönnen.

PvP lass ich mal ganz aussen vor, weil ich davon persönlich nichts halte und mich deshalb da nicht auskenne und keine qualifizierte Aussage treffen kann.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich mache mal mit beim Mimimi ,,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Indes habe ich auch den Eindruck gewonnen, dass einige Klassen mächtig aufgebohrt worden sind und andere hingegen so gut wie gar nicht... ich muss mir das nachher noch einmal anschauen ... evtl. war mein Ersteindruck auch falsch


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> wenn sie gleichen schaden machen wie nen dd, steht der dd eigendlich dumm da weil er kein heal/tank usw. hat.
> 
> mitlerweile ists echt so das nen druide bzw. nen pala mehr schaden machen als nen magier, obwohl sie mehr aushalten und sich heilen können, das hat nichtsmehr mit balancing zu tun, das it einfach nur üperpowert.
> 
> ...



Also wenn dudus mehr schaden machen als du, frag ich mich ob du auch wirklich geskillt bist ? o.O

Und habe doch geduld, wenn wir mages auf lvl 80ig sind haben wir die Nase bestimmt auch vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mit diesem Pre-Patch ist es halt schwehr richtig schön skillen zu können, also freu dich einfach auf Wotlk, und ich weiss echt nicht was du an crits von 6-7-8k auszusetzen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und Ihr könnt doch nicht jetzt schon rumheulen, wartet doch bis Wotlk draussen ist und whined wieder rum wenn ihr lvl 80ig seit, alles andere ist einfach nur unnötig.

MFG


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (16. Oktober 2008)

kann ich nicht nachvollziehen 

hab gestern im bg als feral sowas von alt gegen einen magier ausgesehen...das war vor dem patch nicht !!!

hab da feuerschaden/zauber (5fach gestapelt) abgekriegt den ich vorher nicht kannte und der mich innerhalb kürzester zeit gelegt hat 

also nix von wegen und haste nicht gesehen 

gibt es das crit-immun nicht mehr ? bzw wurde das heraufgesetzt?

und das ich als feral mehr schaden mache als vorher hab ich (bisher) nicht bemerkt nur dass ich unbuffed weniger rüssi hab bei gleicher skillung...


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Mein Main ein Magier, seid dem ich spiele, schon immer und ich werde dabei bleiben! Warum? Weil er mir spaß macht! Gestern hat mich ein Jäger mit Zwei Schüssen in einem Duell besiegt man hab ich gelacht, das war wie sagt es die heutige Jugend "krass". Danach bin ich in ein BG gegangen (was für mich vorher nie wirklich zur rede stand weil man mit Feuer ..............................................
> Entweder du bist Magier oder nicht! Wenn du nicht lernst mit den gegebenen umständen fertig zu werden warst du nie einer. Man spiel ein Klasse nicht aus Leidenschaft sondern Überzeugung. Spielspaß ist wichtig, doch wenn er daraus besteht mehr DPS als alle andern zu fahren solltest du vielleicht besser Super Mario spielen
> 
> 
> ...




Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo ich bin als Mage ebenfalls total zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mich hat gestern ein Shadow Priester auf Inseln GEONEHITET und ich musste schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und auch wenn die Mages generft werden (irgendwann) werde ich dabei bleiben, ich liebe mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe den dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich mag den Patch und ich gönne es jeder Klasse!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: Und wenn Euch jetzt Klassen im Pvp dissen, welche Ihr früher immer umgehaut habt, ist das doch ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich meine, ich habe mich auch daran gewöhnt, das erstbeste Opfer der Schurken zu sein xD. Wenn es keine Schurken mehr hätte die mich von hinten 2hitten, würde dem Spiel eindeutig etwas fehlen xD, <3@Schurken


----------



## Dark Guardian (16. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist wnen Universalklassen zu wenig Schaden amchen werden sie unnütz, zumindest im PvP, und sehr schwer solo zu spielen.

Anders herum verstehe ich wnen man sagt "HybridSchaden=DD Schaden, wtf?".

Im Endeffekt ist es richtig so wie es ist, auch wenn es sich "unfair" anfühlt weil es anders kaum geht.

Dafür hat jede Klasse immernoch ihre Spezialitäten.... wenn ein Druide/Paladin auf einmal Feuer/Frostschaden macht DANN fang ich an rumzuheulen...


----------



## Black Eagle (16. Oktober 2008)

Garbage schrieb:


> hm das problem ist dass du dem pala das heilen wohl kaum ganz wegnehmen kannst bzw. einem schami und dudu auch net auch wenn er auf dmg geskillt ist nur die heilung haltet sich eigentlich eh in grenzen. aber das mages immer weinen ist eh nix neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mal abgesehen davon das der Mage nicht heilen kann (außer vielleicht Gabe der Naruu), können einige Klassen, z.B. Pala, Schurke, Hexer, den Gegner kampfunfähig machen und ihn dann gemütlich zerlegen.
Wie soll das als Mage gehen ?
Sheep ? Ein Cast und Sheep ist weg.
Frostnova ? Ist zu 99% auch nach dem ersten Cast weg.

So kann also jeder Melee schön Mages zerlegen, was sowieso nur ca. 3-5 Sekunden dauert. Ich mache als Mage kaum mehr Schaden als vorher. Interessanterweise hab ich auch weniger Spelldmg als vorm Patch... aber wurde ja 1:1 übernommen... wers glaubt. Dagegen machen einige Melees jetzt locker mal doppelt soviel Schaden. In der Zeit wo ich erstmal casten muß, bin ich schon ziemlich tot.

Mal schauen wie sich das in Raids so auswirkt, aber vermutlich werden Mages jetzt seeeehr weit hinten stehen im Damage. Weiß leider nicht wie das bei anderen Casterklassen aussieht.


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Mich hat gestern ein Shadow Priester auf Inseln GEONEHITET und ich musste schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Shadow ging mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ansonsten fand ich nur lustig die zeiten in denen man als Mage die ganze zeit AE gespammt hat ist vorbei. Lebendebombe, Lebendebombe, Lebendebombe, Lebendebombe, Lebendebombe, Lebendebombe, Lebendebombe, und auf zwei Crits hoffen  instant Pyro Feuerschlag Gegner tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dem nächst muss ich mit meinem Frost Mage mal schauen was der schönes kann. 

(und ja ich hab einen Feuermage und einen Frostmage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> (und ja ich hab einen Feuermage und einen Frostmage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schäm dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, etwa in der Reihenfolge macht es am meisten spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich freue mich schon wenn man lvl gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann kommen noch mehr geile Talente hinzu.


----------



## Dexter2000 (16. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur dazu MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMM
MMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Teskon89 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Witz... dann machts doch mal besser wie Blizzard. Gibt auch Leute die genau diese Klassen spielen und sich freuen wenn man im Dmg nicht mehr ganz hinten ist. 

PS: MIMIMI der is viel besser als ich das is unfair.. bisher wa ich immer besser...  o.O

mfg


----------



## wýrm.. (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...



wieviel threads denn noch? - l2p with your handicaps---


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Schäm dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Worauf ich mich am Meisten freue ist der neue Spell mit den Abbildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird sicher lustig, dem Frostfeuerblitz gegenüber bin ich noch unschlüssig denn muss ich erst mal austesten aber kann mir gut vorstellen das er mit einer Elementar Skillung richtig gut zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Marpesia (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann euch schon verstehen aber mal ehrlich ?
Seht das Spiel doch nicht so ernst -.-

Macht euch eure Klasse Spass ? Habt ihr Bock drauf mit nem Mage in der Gegend rum zujumpen und alles um zunieten ? Und das kann er definitiv immer noch oder sogar besser als vorher !

Ich spiele auch nen Magier und er macht mir einfach tierisch Spass weil es eine sehr aktive Klasse ist, also bewegungstechnisch. Ich liebe meine kleine Magierin und mir ist es so egal was andere Klassen können, ich spiel meine Magierin trotzdem gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke das ist das wichtigste !!!


----------



## Spleez (16. Oktober 2008)

wenn du selber weißt das es n heulthread is dann lass es doch einfach ... 
achja : mimimimi


----------



## chyroon (16. Oktober 2008)

wen juckts ob die palas, dudus op sind? is doch eh erst der pre patch, mit dem addon siehts bestimmt wieder anders aus. solln die palas sich doch auch mal über hohen schaden freuen, denn das wird sich mit dem addon eh dann erledigt haben.

kann man nämlich nicht vorstellen das die dann mit dem addon bei den top 10 dmg'lern weiterhin mitmischen


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2008)

Er hat recht.
Wieso nimmt sich eine Hybrid klasse wie ein Paladin oder ein Druide das recht heraus genauso viel Schaden machen zu wollen wie ein reiner DD (zb. Schurke/magier..) der wirklich nur Schaden machen tut?
Eine Hybridklasse müsste:
Weniger schaden machen als ein reinrassiger DD; weniger Healpower bringen wie ein reinrassiger Heiler und dürfte auch ein bisschen schwächer beim Tanken sein als ein reinrassiger DD. Denn das ist genau die Bedeutung einer Hybrid-
klasse.


----------



## Baldoran (16. Oktober 2008)

hm...
irgendwie hat er da schon recht,,,


ich sag jetzt ganz bestimmt nicht mimimimi da sowas einfach nur kindisch ist...


----------



## wlfbck (16. Oktober 2008)

Nebuki schrieb:


> Jedesmal diese verblödeten Heulthread´s bei gleichen Equipstand machen reine dd´s immer noch mehr schaden wie die Hybridklassen.... jetzt nach dem Patch stimmt die Balance sowieso nicht mehr ist doch wohl hoffentlich jedem klar -.- und wenn nicht dann einfach mal ein bischen "nachlesen"! warum das so ist, weil auf 80 gebalanced wird ... so stehts auch überall.
> Wenn ihr als reine dd´s weniger schaden macht wie ne Hybridklasse dann tut´s mir echt leid wie wäre es mit Char einfach mal richtig spielen lernen ?
> Kann Blizzard doch nix zu wenn ihr nicht spielen könnt o.O 1 Taste drücken haut halt nicht hin
> 
> ...



erster sinnvoller post im ganzen thread! mag den ein mod vlt in den ersten post reineditieren, closen, und die ganzen leute die ihre klasse nicht spielen können auf ein extra forum namens "Kindergarten" beschränken?


----------



## FieserFiesling (16. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube, alle die hier rumheulen, wurde gestern hart von nem hybriden gef**** ^^


----------



## Mitzy (16. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Er hat recht.
> Wieso nimmt sich eine Hybrid klasse wie ein Paladin oder ein Druide das recht heraus genauso viel Schaden machen zu wollen wie ein reiner DD (zb. Schurke/magier..) der wirklich nur Schaden machen tut?
> Eine Hybridklasse müsste:
> Weniger schaden machen als ein reinrassiger DD; weniger Healpower bringen wie ein reinrassiger Heiler und dürfte auch ein bisschen schwächer beim Tanken sein als ein reinrassiger DD. Denn das ist genau die Bedeutung einer Hybrid-
> klasse.



Krieger ist keine reine Klasse- er kann dmg machen und tanken.
Priester ist keine reine Klasse- er kann dmg machen und heilen.
Druide ist keine reine Klasse- kann alles.
Paladin ist keine reine Klasse- kann alles (mittlerweile).
Schamane ist keine reine Klasse- kann dmg machen und heilen, tanken ist ein Gerücht.

Schurke ist eine reine Klasse- kann nur dmg machen.
Magier ist eine reine Klasse- kann nur dmg machen.
Hexenmeister ist eine reine Klasse- kann nur dmg machen.

Jäger ist eine Klasse mit sehr vielen Möglichkeiten weshalb ich sie außer Acht lasse.


So, was haben wir denn da... Das heißt im Prinzip müssten alle Heiler weniger heilen können, da es alles Hybrid Klassen sind. Alle Klassen müssten weniger tanken und die ZOMFG-ololol Schurken, BÄNG AE- mages wie auch die Fear-dot-Shadowbolt-fear-dot-shadowbolt- warlocks dürften noch dmg machen.

Na, wie war das noch? Lesen, denken, posten?


----------



## Warfight (16. Oktober 2008)

Ach es war ja so klar das nach dem Patch die ganzen Mimimimimi, *Heul*,*Schluchz* Kreisch* und Nerf Threads aus dem Boden kommen. Egal auf welcher Seite man schaut, überall nur noch gewhine.


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> ich glaube, alle die hier rumheulen, wurde gestern hart von nem hybriden gef**** ^^



Nun ja wie ich bei BM Jägern schon gelernt habe, greife nie etwas an das rot, groß oder auch beides ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hödr (16. Oktober 2008)

Würden ma bitte alle mit dem SCHEISS mimimi aufhören!?

1 - 2 mal is es ja recht lustig aber net ne ganze Seite!

Zum Thema:

ich spiele einen Frostmage (PVP geskillt) und muss sagen das diese Klasse durch den Patch verdammt stark geworden ist.
Wer das nicht so sieht l2p! Wenn jemand ne 0skiller Klasse zocken möchte soll doch bitte um Druiden greifen und net herumheulen!

Gruß


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> So, was haben wir denn da... Das heißt im Prinzip müssten alle Heiler weniger heilen können, da es alles Hybrid Klassen sind. Alle Klassen müssten weniger tanken und die ZOMFG-ololol Schurken, BÄNG AE- mages wie auch die Fear-dot-Shadowbolt-fear-dot-shadowbolt- warlocks dürften noch dmg machen.
> 
> Na, wie war das noch? Lesen, denken, posten?


Hybrid entspricht in WoW einer Klasse die alle 3 Sachen (Tanken, Heilen und DMG) abdeckt. Was im falle eines Palas und Druiden ist.


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Oktober 2008)

*ROFL*

Magier beschweren sich, daß andere im PVP jetzt zu stark sind?

Wie war es denn bisher, für mich als Paladin?
Magier blinzelt sich weg, verhindert, daß ich hinterherlaufen kann, castet mich an, wiederholt das ganze, bis ich tot bin und ich kann nichts machen, weil ich einfach keine Chance habe, effektiv in Nahkampfreichweite zu kommen.

Ich würde sagen, jetzt haben wir Paladine vielleicht eher eine Chance...



OMG, DDs und ihre Spielzeuge...


Und zu Razyl noch speziell, weil er mir grad ins Auge stach:

1. Es gibt KEINE "reinrassigen Tanks". Alle tankfähigen Klassen können auch Schaden machen, alle!
2. Es gibt KEINE "reinrassigen Heiler". Auch alle heilfähigen Klassen können auf DD skillen.

soviel schonmal dazu...

Und wenn sich nun jemand eben entscheidet, seinen Char als DD zu spielen, egal welche Klasse er ist, dann ist sein Char ein DD. Wieso sollte er weniger Schaden machen als ein sogenannter "reinrassiger DD"? Das ist doch unfair und unausgeglichen.

Wenn es nach dir ginge, würde niemand mehr einen Dudu, Schami oder Paladin mitnehmen, egal wohin und diese Klassen hätten auch im PVP keine Chance, egal welche Rolle sie einnehmen wollen. Also wenn das nicht unfair wäre...



Naja, am lautesten beschweren sich meistens die, die ihren Char nicht beherrschen...


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

hödr schrieb:


> ich spiele einen Frostmage (PVP geskillt) und muss sagen das diese Klasse durch den Patch verdammt stark geworden ist.
> Wer das nicht so sieht l2p! *Wenn jemand ne 0skiller Klasse zocken möchte soll doch bitte um Druiden greifen* und net herumheulen!
> 
> Gruß



Blöder komentar nur mal so neben bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Oktober 2008)

? Versteh ich nicht das Prob, bin selber Mage und Defftank seit Release und hatte nur zwischendurch als sie
die Hunter neu gepowert haben mal ein paar Probs mit denen.

Und ich hatte noch nie nen Dudu oder ander auch healfähige Klassen über mir im Dmg.

Sei mnal kreativ, welche klasse kann schon blinzeln frosten und so schön viel instant dmg raushauen?


----------



## hödr (16. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Blöder komentar nur mal so neben bei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du so blöd ist der garnicht.

Ich habe einen S2 PVP HEAL Druiden und hatte auf BG`s schon folgendes mehrmals erlebt:

Ich steh fröhlich pfeiffend hinter meine Gruppe und heil sie. Sobald ich entdeckt werde ist zu 99 % der Fokus auf mich.
Was mach ich?
Richtig!
Reisegestalt und davon laufen. Die gegener versuch dennoch mich umzuhaun, kommen aber nicht hinther und sterben durch die DD`s in meiner Gruppe.

Wenn wechrennen = skill bedeutet naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## S.A. (16. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Oktober 2008)

Wegrenne.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegrennen MIT wiederkommen nennt man Kiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Kiten ist nice skill, wer seinen gegner als ranged dd richtig kitet gewinnt den Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Dennoch bedeutet das nicht das Druiden eine 0skill Klasse sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiele selbst einen Heiler im PvP weisl gemiadlich ist und  Bärchen im PvE weils besser Tankt...als Baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (16. Oktober 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Wegrenne..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sry 4 doppelpost


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Oktober 2008)

die leute die vor monaten noch rumgeheult haben rufen jetzt mimimimi.

die leute die vor monaten noch mimimi gerufen haben heulen jetzt rum.

aber ich selbst bin auch einer den die balance so wie sie im moment herscht alles andere als zufrieden stimmt.  hybriden wie palas oder druiden besitzen die fertigkeiten zu tanken, zu heilen und schaden auszuteilen.

ich möchte mal das beispiel paladin aufgreifen. ein paladin ist der beste single-target heiler, der beste tank was mobgruppen angeht, und er war auch schon vor dem patch ein guter dd wenn ein fähiger spieler dahinter steckte. den platz an erster stelle im dmg-meter konnte sich der paladin natürlich nicht sichern, aber das war auch nicht nötig denn wozu gibt es schließlich reine dmg-klassen?

momentan halte ich den talentbaum des palas für ziemlich übertrieben, der dmg ist gleichwertig mit dem eines reinrassigen dd´s und im bg macht man besser einen weiten bogen um diesen heiligen krieger.

ein beispiel das ich schon in einem anderen thema aufgegriffen hatte: 
im alteractal traf ich mit meinem wl (s3/s4, ca. 520 abhärtung, ca 14k life, soullink) auf einen paladin (s2) der mir einen knapp 7k crit reingedrückt hat...ich war schockiert. mein wl lag tot auf dem boden und der pala stand mit noch knapp 50% life daneben. ok, evtl habe ich noch nicht die optimale skillung gefunden aber das erklärt noch lange nicht den hohen crit.


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Sry 4 doppelpost



Du solltest weniger DSA spielen und dich mehr aufs Thema konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Screen (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich find du hast schon recht...
wenn eine klasse tanken kann dann darf sie nicht so viel dmg und heal machen
wenn eine klasse healen kann darf sie nicht so gut tanken und nicht so viel dmg machen..

der ansatz ist richtig
das problem
wo ist der richtige weg bie palas und dudu's?
Sie haben nunmal alle drei fähigkeiten...
man kann jetzt nicht einfach sagen man nimmt palas und dudus ausem spielkonzept...

ferecht gegenüber den andere klassen wäre es zwar aber eh...lass gut sein!


----------



## Harmonaf (16. Oktober 2008)

also ich muss euch schon auch recht geben. hab selber nen mage und muss sagen. die einzige klasse die bei mir down ging war der krieger. und da hatte ich dann noch 100% life und ein schild drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wisst ihr was ich jetz mach? ich spiel nen dudu. 
entweder ihr kommt einfach damit klar, weil ihr eh nix dran ändern könnt, oder ihr spielt ne andere klasse. am besten DK mit WotLK dann müsst ihr net so viel lvln...
grüße und so


----------



## Borberat (16. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weniger schaden machen als ein reinrassiger DD; weniger Healpower bringen wie ein reinrassiger Heiler und dürfte auch ein bisschen schwächer beim Tanken sein als ein reinrassiger DD. Denn das ist genau die Bedeutung einer Hybrid-
> klasse.



?? Welche Klasse ist denn bitte reiner Healer ;?)

SIE MACHEN NICHT MEHR SCHADEN ALS EIN GLEICHEQUIPTER MAGE!!
nichtmal genausoviel... auf jeden Fall nicht wenn du ausser fireball fireball fireball
auch mal die instants mit raushaust


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel Schamane und Mage. Ich denke trotzdem, dass Frostmage im PvP noch besser ist als Schamane. 
Jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile. Warum sollte z.B. ein Druide weniger Schaden machen, als ein Schurke. Schurken haben immer noch viel mehr Vorteile wie Druiden, da sie viel mehr Fähigkeiten, ... können.


----------



## hödr (16. Oktober 2008)

WoW

das Kiten ist ja richtig schwer!
Daher bezeichne ich das nicht als Skill!


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis wirklich nicht was ihr habt, der pala jetzt mal ausenvor genommen. Aber ich als PvE Magier hab gestern im PvP keinerlei Probleme gehabt und das mit der so umstrittenen Deep-Feuer Skillung. Meine gegner waren innerhalb 5-7 Sekunden dowen. Ok ich genau so aber das war mir schon vorher klar!


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Oktober 2008)

Screen schrieb:


> Ich find du hast schon recht...
> wenn eine klasse tanken kann dann darf sie nicht so viel dmg und heal machen
> wenn eine klasse healen kann darf sie nicht so gut tanken und nicht so viel dmg machen..
> 
> ...


Ich würde eher sagen:
Macht doch mal, daß die "reinen DDs" genauso schwer zu spielen sind, wie die anderen Klassen.

Also der Schwierigkeitsgrad, z.B. einen Krieger gut zu spielen ist ja wohl um einiges höher, als bei einem 1-Tasten-Mage, 2-Tasten-Hexer oder 3-Tasten-andere DD-Klasse...



Und Frage:
Was um alles in der Welt soll wirklich begründen, wieso ein Vergelter, Verstärker, Ele, Furor, Shadow, Moonkin, Feral weniger Schaden machen können soll, als andere Klassen?
Man entscheidet sich mit seiner Skillung, was man sein will. Und wenn einer seinen Char auf DD skillt, ist er auch ein DD, genau wie alle anderen DDs auch.

Das ganze Thema hier ist doch wieder nur ein: Scheiße, ich habe immer den derbsten damage rausgehauen und im PVP und in Duellen war ich der König. Ich habe immer gewonnen und meine Gegner reihenweise vernichtet. Verlieren kenne ich nicht. Aber jetzt sind andere Klassen auf einmal gleichwertig und mein Char ist nicht mehr Imba und weil ich selbst das noch nie war, gewinne ich nun nur noch jeden zweiten Kampf und im Recount komme ich auch nur noch auf Platz 2. *wein* Die Welt ist so ungerecht, weil ich nicht mehr unbesiegbar bin...

Da krieg ich als Tank echt das große Kopfschütteln, wenn ich sowas lese...


----------



## Elmarichon (16. Oktober 2008)

So bin neu hier ^^
Ich finds gar ned mal so schlecht wies gemacht ist. Alle Klassen haben gewisse neue Skills die Ihnen mehr Power verleihen.
Ich bin Frostmage und finds recht gut gelungen. Ok.... Hab vorhin mal gelesen Mages haben kein Heal.
Ich schon ^^ Besorgt euch eine Glyphe der Hervorrufung! Zu den 60% Mana kommen nun auch 60% life reg dazu ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salangtriel (16. Oktober 2008)

ich finde gar nicht, dass es benachteiligte gibt! besorg dir entsprechendes eq und dann biste 'genauso'(mit den vorteilen deiner klasse) 'gut' wie die anderen =)


----------



## Cooko (16. Oktober 2008)

ich finde dei neuerung , das palas dds sien könne SCHEISSE UNFAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIR HALLOOO? dei typen können HEILEN , TANKEN und jetzt sollen se au ncoh dds sein könne?


----------



## Recc (16. Oktober 2008)

ich versteh das problem gar nicht ?? wenn ihr denkt ne anderen klasse wäre besser als eure dann spielt die doch einfach ..


----------



## mmm79 (16. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Mich hat gestern ein Shadow Priester auf Inseln GEONEHITET und ich musste schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also mein höchster crit, war bis jetzt 4,6k ich glaub net das ich damit wen onehitten kann, und soooo schlecht is mein equip auch net ^^
kann sein das nach dem gedankenschlag direkt ein Schattenwort:Tod kassiert hast, und wenn beides crittet,...

shadows machen zwar jetzt etwas mehr schaden aber dafür wurde die skillbare critchance um 11% gesenkt.

finde den patch aber ganz ok, und die neuen fähigkeiten sind schon cool.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Oktober 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> die leute die vor monaten noch rumgeheult haben rufen jetzt mimimimi.
> 
> die leute die vor monaten noch mimimi gerufen haben heulen jetzt rum.
> 
> ...




Ich spiele auch einen Vergelter und war gestern geschockt. Nun gut, ich war immer der Meinung, dass der Vergelter etwas mehr Schaden machen könnte, war aber immer vom Zufall abhängig. Wenn es proccte, dann habe ich schon vor dem Patch gut was abgelassen, aber eben leider viel zu selten.
Seit gestern sieht das aber etwas anders aus, Glück spielt keine so große Rolle mehr, ich haue enorm etwas raus und war begeistert. Aber sei doch mal ganz ehrlich...gegen einen wirbelnden Krieger oder die von mir so verhassten Schurken sehen wir immer noch blass aus, wenn gerade mal wieder kein Hammer der Gerechtigkeit zur Verfügung steht. Ich freue mich über die Änderungen, die mit Sicherheit noch angepasst werden und warte auf den nächsten Nerf.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. Oktober 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> ich finde dei neuerung , das palas dds sien könne SCHEISSE UNFAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIR HALLOOO? dei typen können HEILEN , TANKEN und jetzt sollen se au ncoh dds sein könne?



Die können alles und du kannst nicht einmal schreiben und deswegen heulst du jetzt.


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung dass das Leuchten generft werden sollte das ist einfach viel zu viel ....


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wähle meine Klasse nicht nach dem Schaden, sondern nach der Spielweise aus. Spiel z.B. auch Verstärkerschamane, auch wenn er nicht so viel Schaden macht wie ein Hexer. Mir persönlich machts einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## Kiligen (16. Oktober 2008)

Du magst recht haben, aber sag mal hat sich einer bis auf dich Beschwert ?
Kaum einer  den ein mage hat viele viele vorteil gegenüber anderen dds sein cc klappt immer also kann so oft wieder holt werden wie er will.
Dann kann er Rüstungen Zaubern siehe Eisbarriere usw und wie kommst du drauf das ein mage net mehr dd number 1 oder 2 ist ?
Bei uns in der Gilde ist der Mage platz 1 oder 2 immer da hat einfach keiner ne chance mit zuhalten.
Voralle Nahkämpfe schaffen in so einer Kurzen Zeit nicht so viel dmg wie ein Caster.
Also lass es einfach Tranieren und dann ist es nicht mehr schwer.


----------



## kraxxler (16. Oktober 2008)

ui schonwieder son whyne Treads, naja mir machts spaß:

Wir wissen zwar nicht, wohin wir wollen,
werden aber als erste da sein.


----------



## youngceaser (16. Oktober 2008)

aha also ich habe nen dudu und nen pala gelvlt und dudu macht mehr schaden das pala mal wieder gepusht wird war nötig finde ich und ich glaube nicht das pala gleich viel dmg macht wie en dd weil er auch noch supportet


----------



## Dextra17 (16. Oktober 2008)

Juchu endlich kann ich das tun was ich schon immer mal machen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sach nur:

klick mich für mimimi


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> ui schonwieder son whyne Treads, naja mir machts spaß:



jup...und wir weinen gerne....wir haben schon immer geweint und werden immer weinen.....finde dich damit ab


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> also mein höchster crit, war bis jetzt 4,6k ich glaub net das ich damit wen onehitten kann, und soooo schlecht is mein equip auch net ^^
> kann sein das nach dem gedankenschlag direkt ein Schattenwort:Tod kassiert hast, und wenn beides crittet,...
> 
> shadows machen zwar jetzt etwas mehr schaden aber dafür wurde die skillbare critchance um 11% gesenkt.
> ...



Jo ^^ vielleicht hat er auch gleich schattenwort-tod hinterhergeworfen und mich noch zugedotet ^^, auf jedenfall war ich schon tod als ich ihn bemerkt hatte xD.


Zu den Spiegelbildern:
Mit denen kannste dann locker elite mobs killen gehen, hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und pvp mit denen ist sicher auch witzig xD
*flüster: Mages4tw* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir nur Barlo ein:

Pyro Blast-Crit-Aggro-Frostnova-BÄM-Wipe

ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Focht (16. Oktober 2008)

nen mage kann noch essen und trinken machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine sinvolle beschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

Focht schrieb:


> nen mage kann noch essen und trinken machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind halt VOLLL OP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!!!!! Gogo, suche schon die ganze Zeit nen wein-thread der von Mages handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber die Welt meint es glaube ich gut mit uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wer sich solche Dinge zu Herzen nimmt ist sowiso selbst schuld.
Und 1nen Sündenbock braucht man halt immer.. dieses mal der Pala.. naja ich gönne es euch @ Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (16. Oktober 2008)

Focht schrieb:


> nen mage kann noch essen und trinken machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



UNd du witzbold denkst du kannst dich damit über uns lustig machen Oo komm mal runter alter wir magier haben schon lange ein komplott gegen alle anderen Klassen unsere Käkse bestehen nicht nur aus alten Fußnägeln nein sie sind auch noch mit chemikalien gemischt die abhängig machen! und soll ich dir was sagen es wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyman2001 (16. Oktober 2008)

hab nur das erste gelesen und sag dazu das er recht hat

Palas/Dudus dürfen einfach nicht die Tank/Heil oder DD klasse nr 1 sein

weil 1 dd nicht ebend mal umskillen kann und Heilen oder Tanken kann
also wäre der wert einer pala`s/dudus übertrieben wenn er 3 sachen kann sogar besser als
1 dd.


----------



## Yarom (16. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard hat einfach nie verstanden, was eine Hybridklasse ist. 

"Ich kann auf EINE SACHE SPECCEN und kann dann jeweils eine Sache PERFEKT" = "Overpowerte" Klasse, da Spielstil aussuchbar. Kann aber nur eine Sache gleichzeitig. 

"Ich kann NICHT auf EINE SACHE SPECCEN und kann dann jeweils ALLES MITTELSTARK" = Hybridklasse, weil gemischte Kenntnisse. 

Für Blizzard sind Hybridklassen leider das Obere. Also eigentlich zweckentfremdet.


----------



## alchilèes (16. Oktober 2008)

ich will auch mal
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related


----------



## Durag Silberbart (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...




Wat is?
Ein Paladin soll soviel oder auch mehr Schaden machen als ein Mage?
Also ich spiele beide Klassen als Twink. Beide halb Kara ausgerüstet. Und mein Mage zieht den Vergelter Pala so etwas von dermassen beim Damage das Fell über die Ohren, das mein armer Paladin meint ein Hordie sei gekommen und habe ihn gekürschnert.

Diese Auffassung kann ich nun rein gar nicht teilen. Gleich gut Ausgerüstete Vergelter und Mage wird der Mage immer mehr Schaden machen. 
So fern beide ihre Klassen gleich gut können. 
Paladine haben gerade in Karazhan noch den Vorteil das ihre Gegner Untot oder Dämonen sind. Dort kommt ihnen ihr Holy Dmg noch zu gute. Das geht dem Mage mal völlig ab.


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Wat is?
> Ein Paladin soll soviel oder auch mehr Schaden machen als ein Mage?
> Also ich spiele beide Klassen als Twink. Beide halb Kara ausgerüstet. Und mein Mage zieht den Vergelter Pala so etwas von dermassen beim Damage das Fell über die Ohren, das mein armer Paladin meint ein Hordie sei gekommen und habe ihn gekürschnert.




Ich sags ja, Mages 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, die Kekse geben wir immer unseren Schurken, dann können wir einige Giftstoffe drunter mischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und auch Hexer machen Schaden.. ich habe das gefühl es ist alles beim alten.. wir hatten gestern in kara nen pala dabei, und alles war wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (16. Oktober 2008)

mal abgesehen davon, dass der sinn des spiels nicht darin besteht: wer ist erster im damagemeter, wer hat den höchsten crit, usw. blizzard hat nunmal nicht nur eine dd-klasse, eine heiler-klasse, eine-tankklasse erstellt. jeder soll nach seinem geschmack einen char spielen, der ihm spaß macht. und mit dem patch haben alle chars neue fähigkeiten, talente bekommen - damit man noch vielseitiger spielen kann und somit noch mehr freude hat. sind wir wieder bei den 1% von millionen usern denen wieder irgendwas net passt und rumflamen. aber schlimmer find ich welche wie euch - wimmer wimmer - die anderen machen ja jetzt mehr schaden. dann wechselt doch die klasse, wenn es nur darum geht.  und vor allem so ein plumper damage-heilung-rüsi vergleich. wenn dann musste alles mitzunehmen - beispiel: nicht jeder kann sich selbst heilen - aber auch nicht jeder kann sheepen oder ähnliches. und gerade in einer instanz/raid (falls euch das etwas sagt) sind die eigenschaften von allen chars für die gesamte GRUPPE hilfreich und nicht die zahl die top ten im damagemeter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. Oktober 2008)

WILL AUCH.......

MIMIMIMI

Blizzard is so pöhse

KÄSE ?!?!


----------



## BleaKill (16. Oktober 2008)

Da vom TE ja auch das Thema Druide angesprochen wurde, möchte ich einmal über die Eule reden.
Ich find es echt geil, das wir mit Mond und Erde ( 5/5 12% Feuer-, Eis-, Schatten-, und Arkanwiederstand verringert) bekommen, und mit verbesserter Eulengestalt (3/3) auch noch der ganze Raid 3% Spellhaste bekommt. Ich denke dadurch werden wir einen erheblichen Schub an Akzeptanz erlangen. Nicht nur in den Raids sondern auch in 5er grps. 

Was haltet ihr von den neuen Skills der Eule? (wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen)

Mfg BleaKill


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Oktober 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> WILL AUCH.......
> 
> MIMIMIMI
> 
> ...


/sign
ja pls käse würde gut zu meinen manakeksen passen ... mages ftw^^


----------



## Cageron (16. Oktober 2008)

Mimimimimimi ...


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Da vom TE ja auch das Thema Druide angesprochen wurde, möchte ich einmal über die Eule reden.
> Ich find es echt geil, das wir mit Mond und Erde ( 5/5 12% Feuer-, Eis-, Schatten-, und Arkanwiederstand verringert) und mit verbesserter Eulengestalt (3/3) auch noch der ganze Raid 3% Spellhaste bekommt. Ich denke dadurch werden wir einen erheblichen Schub an Akzeptanz erlangen. Nicht nur in den Raids sondern auch in 5er grps.



Nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, mich hat gestern eine Eule umgenuked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde es Recht das die fedrigen Biester auch zum Zuge kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> mages ftw^^


Geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (16. Oktober 2008)

mimimimimimimimi


----------



## loragorn (16. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss, dass das kindisch iss, abba ich lass jezz au mal alles raus:
MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI*HEUL*FLENN* "MAMA DER PALA HAT 2 DMG MEHR GEMACHT UND JEZZ SIND DIE GANZEN 2 JAHRE DIE ICH IN MEINEN CHAR INVESTIERT HAB SINNLOS, WEIL´DER PALA MEHR SCHADEN MACHT ALS ICH, ok Caps häd ich mir sparen können
@Te: Und was sollen wir daran jetzt ändern können ?


----------



## BleaKill (16. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fiedriges Biest nehm ich mal als Kompliment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (16. Oktober 2008)

es geht hier nicht um pve, lest doch mal-.-


es geht um pvp

und da sind palas momentan bei weitem über mages im dmg


----------



## loragorn (16. Oktober 2008)

also ich find lasereulen total knorcke, obwohl ich leider noch keine auf 70 hab und mir gefällts, dass die verbessert werden....
Lasereule rockt...


----------



## Faimith (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> es geht hier nicht um pve, lest doch mal-.-
> 
> 
> es geht um pvp
> ...



UND JETZT??????

Soll ich mich wegen dem aus dem Fenster schmeissen?.. MIMIMI die Palas sind besser als mein Mage.. ist doch mir WAYNE!! 

Ich spiele meine Klasse weil es mir Spass macht, und mich interessierts net wer mehr oder weniger dmg macht als ich!

Wenn der Tank irgendwann als erster im Dps oben steht mit 2k dps... DANN würd ich mich evt. anfangen zu fragen was hier falsch ist xD.


Und wegen der Eule, sie hat mich aufm Bg umgenuked.. das ist Pvp denke ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an das Biest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja war ein kleines feines Kompliment


----------



## Lisutari (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann wirklich, ehrlich, one zu lügen nicht nachfolziehen mit welcher mutivation man hier so einen thread erstellt


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht sollten die weinerlichen DDs (ich meine damit tatsächlich nur genau diese! es liegt mir fern, alle in einen topf zu werfen) auch mal über folgendes nachdenken:

Habt ihr eigentlich eine Ahnung, wie anstrengend Heilen und Tanken ist, im Vergleich zum Leben eines DDs, vor allem, wenn die es einem auch noch zusätzlich erschweren?

In Instanzen und Raids tragen Heiler und Tanks den Bärenanteil der Verantwortung. Tankfehler = Wipe, Heilerfehler = Wipe, DD-Fehler = DD-Tot...
Viele skillen einfach mal um zwischendurch, um sich als DD etwas zu entspannen. Daher ist es gut, daß alle Heiler und Tanks (ja alle diese Klassen haben diese Möglichkeit) auf DD umskillen können und dann auch mithalten. Alles andere wäre denen gegenüber nicht fair, die dafür sorgen, daß DDs sich fast ins gemachte Nest setzen können.

Beim Questen und Farmen haben es DDs viel leichter, weil sie Mobs einfach schneller kaputtbekommen. Wie oft haben wir anderen das Nachsehen, weil die DDs schneller sind? Und die größte Frechheit: Wenn man sich als Tank z.B. ein Erz oder eine Blume freikämpft und ein DD kommt, und schnappt sie einem weg und man kann nichts machen, weil man ja den oder die Mobs noch an der Backe hat. Ich habe noch keinen Tank erlebt, der soetwas gemacht hat und noch keinen Heiler. Eher im Gegenteil, die helfen einem dann meistens sogar noch dabei, die Mobs umzuhauen und ziehen dann weiter, im Gegensatz zu den ach so tollen DDs. Auch hier ist es nur fair, daß man auf Schaden umskillen kann, um besser zurecht zu kommen. Und auch hier ist es nur fair, wenn man dann auch wirklich gleichwertig ist.

Und schließlich im PVP... Habt ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung, wie besch... PVP für Tanks oder Heiler ist? Man ist immer auf andere angewiesen. Ein Heiler kann zwar super heilen, aber wenn er angegriffen wird, kanne r sich kaum wehren. Tanks halten zwar einiges aus, aber ohne Schaden bringt das im PVP nichts. Auch hier ist es sehr gut, wenn man umskillen kann und als DD auch mal den leichten Weg gehen.

Viele DDs sind egoistische Charaktere. Und es ist schade, daß soetwas auch immer gleich auf alle zurückfällt, weil glücklicher Weise sind die meisten doch ganz anders. Aber die Exemplare, die sich wie ihr in den Vordergrund drängen, werfen ein schlechtes Licht.

Laßt doch andere Klassen so viel Schaden machen, wie sie wollen. Schmälert es euren Spielspaß, wenn der Vergelter von nebenan genauso viel Schaden macht, wie ihr selbst? Wenn ja, dann seid ihr zu bedauern. Denn dann habt ihr nicht erkannt, welchen Sinn ein Spiel hat...


----------



## Kuya (16. Oktober 2008)

> Und schließlich im PVP... Habt ihr überhaupt eine Ahnung, wie besch... PVP für Tanks oder Heiler ist?



... gescheite Heal Dudu's und Heal-Palas brauchen auch keinen Schaden machen, weil die teilweise mehr Healen, als ich DMG fahren kann, und ich oft genug mit 3 anderen DD's auf einen Healer bomben muss damit der auch mal Down geht. (Kein Mimimi, Heiler sollten auch so "in etwa" sein denke ich, aber als Destro fallen mir Heilklassen im PvP seehr schwer find ich).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Laßt doch andere Klassen so viel Schaden machen, wie sie wollen. Schmälert es euren Spielspaß, wenn der Vergelter von nebenan genauso viel Schaden macht, wie ihr selbst? Wenn ja, dann seid ihr zu bedauern. Denn dann habt ihr nicht erkannt, welchen Sinn ein Spiel hat...



Stimmt schon, aber mir "Persönlich" geht es nicht wirklich um den Schaden, sondern eher darum, dass mir dann doch die nötigen CC's fehlen, um mir sowas wie nen "neuen Pala" vomLeib zu halten, (der kommt einfach angerannt, leuchtet wie ein Halogenscheinwerfer, wirft die Blase an, und klatscht mir im vorbeilaufen 12k HP in 3sek. weg).

Damit hab ich ein Problem *schluchtz*


----------



## Swissler (16. Oktober 2008)

Kaum muss jemand mal seine Klasse spielen können wird rumgeheult. Danke für die netten Beiträge^^


----------



## Shadow80 (16. Oktober 2008)

Schon wieder, aber diesmal gern dabei:

MIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Müllermilch (16. Oktober 2008)

mimimimimimimiiiiiimimimimimiiiiii


----------



## Kuya (16. Oktober 2008)

Mimimimimi... mimimi.. mimimi...

Miiimiiimieeeeemieeee miiiiimiiiimiiiiiiiii...

Mimimimimimimimimööööööööömimi.

miiiiiiiiii...

(Sry aber das musste ich mal loswerden, der "Hype" ist ansteckend).


----------



## Finke (16. Oktober 2008)

Der TE hatt recht. Und die Buffed- Community ist das Letzte.


----------



## Swissler (16. Oktober 2008)

mist..wollte eigentlich ned..mimimi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seid Schuld! MIMI!


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (16. Oktober 2008)

Oah! Ich hab das noch nie gemacht und ich mags eigentlich nicht aber:

mimimimimimimimimimimimimi

Oh man fühlt sich das geil an! XD


----------



## zergerus (16. Oktober 2008)

uph, ich weiss schon warum ich mit wow aufgehört habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (16. Oktober 2008)

zum thema pvp kann ich nicht viel sagen. kann mich aber nicht erinnern, das mal jmd im channel nen vergelter pala, oder eine eule für sein arena team gesucht hat. wäre das nicht einfach fair, wenn auch diese klassen gerne im pvp gesehen werden?


----------



## BleaKill (16. Oktober 2008)

Finke schrieb:


> Der TE hatt recht. Und die Buffed- Community ist das Letzte.



selfowned xD


----------



## Forge87 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ist jemand schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass die 51er Talente auf level 80 ausgerichtet sind? Ist doch logisch dass im level 70er bereich dann das balancing etwas fehlt. wartet einfach mal ab was das addon und die levels so mit sich bringen!

Ich persönlich finds gut dass man als pala/dudu/schami jetzt auch gut schaden austeilen kann da kommt man endlich weg von diesem "Ich spiele eine reine support klasse" für den rest des raids...


----------



## nrg (16. Oktober 2008)

Warum heulen eigentlich die DDler mit dem meisten CC darüber das Hybride mit fast gar keinem CC mal ein wenig Schaden mehr machen? Ihr könnt von mir aus 500% mehr Schaden als ein Priester machen, wenn ihr dem Priester euren CC abgebt. Wollt ihr nicht weil ihr dann nicht mehr imba seid? Dann halt Mimimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs

oder 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A...feature=related

sucht es euch aus.


----------



## Bjorrghh (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> mitlerweile ists echt so das nen druide bzw. nen pala mehr schaden machen als nen magier, obwohl sie mehr aushalten und sich heilen können, das hat nichtsmehr mit balancing zu tun, das it einfach nur üperpowert.



und wer füttert mich? oder portet mich nachhause wenn ich vom braufest komme? hmmm? paladine? schamanen? druiden? wohl eher nicht!


----------



## Slavery (16. Oktober 2008)

Ohje wenn ihr nich bald aufhört zu weinen, haben wir hier im Forum bald ne Überflutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber n mimimimimi is halt immer wieder was Schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrin (16. Oktober 2008)

Palas wurden so lang belächelt und nun machen sie DMG und jeder meckert. Nur weil ihr aufm BG wiped oder was? oO

achja: MIMIMI


----------



## shas-la (16. Oktober 2008)

darkigel schrieb:


> oferpowerd



HILFE!!!

(Doch echt ich musste schreien^^)


----------



## FakeEpix (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...



Willste Keks und Milch?


----------



## Jörg Krüger (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich stelle mir da nur eine Frage... Ist den die Wahl einer Klasse nur auf Damage
beschränkt? Schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, das viele Klassen bestimmte
Fähigkeiten wie CC und Co. haben, die den Wert ausmachen? Ich spiele einen
Druiden, habe aber als Twink auch einen Priester und Schurken, und komme
mit beiden wunderbar in WoW zurecht, weil ich alles nutze, was die Priester und
Schurken können und nicht gleich auf die anderen!!

Möge die Natur mit Euch sein


----------



## Mitzy (16. Oktober 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> ... gescheite Heal Dudu's und Heal-Palas brauchen auch keinen Schaden machen, weil die teilweise mehr Healen, als ich DMG fahren kann, und ich oft genug mit 3 anderen DD's auf einen Healer bomben muss damit der auch mal Down geht. (Kein Mimimi, Heiler sollten auch so "in etwa" sein denke ich, aber als Destro fallen mir Heilklassen im PvP seehr schwer find ich).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heiler sollten im PvP allgemein heilen und nicht dmg machen. Ich mach zwar auch gerne mal dmg, aber dann auch nur wenn ich denke „Wenn ich den Heiler nun burste fehlt die Heilung hier und wir könnten den Punkt gut machen“- als Beispiel in AB beim deffen bzw. der Off ganz nett.
Und einen Heil Pala beim Casten zu hindern ist eigentlich schon fast einfach- wobei das auch bei Destros so ist, denk ich.
Hau dmg auf Ihn, hoff der Pala ist so blöd und geht gegen dich in den Nahkampf (ich glaub da haste ja die Chance auf „Heimzahlen“- procc) und sobald er heilen will kommt die Zaubterunterbrechung von deinem Teufelsjäger.
Ansonsten können warrior, mage, rogue, pala selber, dudu (wenn auch nicht richtig) hunter, shammy und priester silencen (ziemlich viel, hm? Armer Pala… Er hat nur sein Gottesschild um sich zu wehren- und der Priester der silencet kann es gleichzeitig decursen).
Und wer den Heil Pala net silencet sollte sich net wundern das du den Heiler nich tot kriegt^^
Heil Dudu- da ist es schwieriger. Er hottet sich, nutzt Nachwachsen und du ärgerst dich dumm und dämlich. Wenn du Ihn dann fast down hast heilt er sich instant um 4-5k (ich hab es nur zu oft erlebt-.-) und die Jagd geht weiter… Meistens hauen sie aber vorher ab wenn möglich.
Und zum CC- du hast fear (gut, bei bubble kannste nix machen, aber das geht auch nur alle fünf Minuten). Und CC ist allgemein blöd im PvP für die, die es nicht haben^^ bzw. benutzen können.


----------



## tonmeister440 (16. Oktober 2008)

erstmal MIMIMIMI

zu dem thema will ich nix mehr sagen, weil anscheinend jede kritik von irgendwelchen hirnies mit l2p oder dergleichen quittiert wird. dabei kann man doch sehr gut an dem gefassel erkennen, das sie vom spiel nicht wirklich viel ahnung haben.
das einizge was soche leute wissen ist, welche klasse gerade imba ist und manchmal glaube ich erstellen sie sich eben diese und lassen sie von einem leveldienst hochspielen, damit sie sich ihr ego aufblasen können.
und wenn mama ihre wow spielzeit wiedermal begrenzt hat, kommen sie ins forum und suchen sich so einen thread um ihr geballtes wow wissen an andere weiter zu geben, wie z.b.:

- der mage hat aggroreset
- der mage hat tolle fähigkeiten die ihn anscheinend zu einem 1a dd machen, sheepen, tischlein stellen und int buff...macht alles sehr viel dps

an die spassvögel, die hier vorschlagen, das man doch ne andere klasse spielen soll, wenn einem die entwicklung nicht gefällt: es gibt leute die mögen den magier spielen und nur weil man mit ner anderen klasse gerade im pvp mehr reissen kann, schwenken die noch lange nicht ihr fähnchen mit dem wind.

so jetzt mal doch etwas zum thema: spielt ihr eure klasse, weil ihr spass an der klasse habt, oder um die stärksten, mächtigsten zu sein?
die frage richtet sich an beide seiten, also an weinende mages genauso wie an imba palas (stellvertretend genannt).
ich spiele meinen mage weil ich mages cool finde und nicht weil da die grössten zahlen über dem mob aufsteigen, sondern weil es mir spass macht mit feuerbällen um mich zu werfen usw.
aus dem grund kam für mich auch nie in frage einen eismage zu spielen, für mich gehört zu nem magier einfach feuer. und da spielt es für mich keine rolle wie gross mein dmg ist.
über das ganze dps und dmgmeter gehype habt ihr imho das spiel vollkommen vergessen. im prinzip würde euch auch strichmänchen als grafik und 0 story ausreichen(ja das spiel hat story, wenn man sich die zeit nimmt und sowas wie questtexte und so liest).

gruss tonmeister440


----------



## Kuya (16. Oktober 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Heiler sollten im PvP allgemein heilen und nicht dmg machen. Ich mach zwar auch gerne mal dmg, aber dann auch nur wenn ich denke &#8222;Wenn ich den Heiler nun burste fehlt die Heilung hier und wir könnten den Punkt gut machen&#8220;- als Beispiel in AB beim deffen bzw. der Off ganz nett.
> Und einen Heil Pala beim Casten zu hindern ist eigentlich schon fast einfach- wobei das auch bei Destros so ist, denk ich.
> Hau dmg auf Ihn, hoff der Pala ist so blöd und geht gegen dich in den Nahkampf (ich glaub da haste ja die Chance auf &#8222;Heimzahlen&#8220;- procc) und sobald er heilen will kommt die Zaubterunterbrechung von deinem Teufelsjäger.
> Ansonsten können warrior, mage, rogue, pala selber, dudu (wenn auch nicht richtig) hunter, shammy und priester silencen (ziemlich viel, hm? Armer Pala&#8230; Er hat nur sein Gottesschild um sich zu wehren- und der Priester der silencet kann es gleichzeitig decursen).
> ...



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einzige Problematik.. das mit dem Hund..  Blizz hat ja als Begleiter für Destru's den WIchtel auserkoren..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja aber im Vergleich zu nem Mage, hab ichs als Hexer schon verdammt schwer das ganze Fearimmun'e Gesocks von mir fern zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: hab so bissl das Gefühl, Blizz hat sich bei "War" ein Beispiel genommen, dahingehend - Range DD benötigt einfach den Schutz seiner Mitspieler, bringt aber dafür "Quasi" die "Artillerie" mit. Mit anderen Worten:" (wie beim Heiler) Er wendet das Schlachtenglück zu euren Gunsten, wenn ihr ihn gut schützt, gelingt es aber dem Gegner, Ihn "Down" zu bekommen,  so büßt die eigene Truppe, ihre (Heilung/Artillerie) ein, und verliert einen Taktischen Vorteil".

Ich hoffe man versteht wie ich das in etwa meine (...die Panzerfaust muss vor Infanterie Geschützt werden, damit sie die Panzer legen kann...).


----------



## Transylvanier (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte auch gerne meine Meinung kundtun bevor der Beitrag womöglich geschlossen wird.
Ich bin sehr froh über die neuen Möglichkeiten des Paladins da ich selber einen spiele.
Und ich bin auch sehr froh darüber nun eine Chance im 1:1 PVP Kampf zu haben. Das war vor dem Patch ein bisschen anders. Da hatte man aus 10 kämpfen vlt. 1x gewonnen als Heilpaladin.
Ich hege auch den starken Verdacht, dass die Spieler, welche sich nun beklagen, ihre Klassen einfach nicht gut genug spielen können.
Und dagegen kann man eigentlich wenig machen ausser üben, üben und nochmal üben.
In diesem Sinne weiterhin viel Spass beim spielen.


----------



## vicec (16. Oktober 2008)

möcht auch mal wieder meinen postcounter hochtreiben


mimimimi usw halt


----------



## Bif (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> *üperpowert*



hehe :-) üperpowert???

Erinnert mich sehr an "Werft  den Purschen zu Poten!!!"




ah ja... MIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Arquilis (16. Oktober 2008)

Visoth schrieb:


> Dann mal los mimimimimimimimimimi


/sign. An dieser Stelle bleibt einem wohl kaum etwas anderes übrig als rumzuflamen!

mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimi
mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimim
imimimimimimimi


----------



## Yukuzu (16. Oktober 2008)

Schönste MiMiMi over the WORLD!!!

Schönste MiMiMi over the WORLD!!!

Schönste MiMiMi over the WORLD!!!

Schönste MiMiMi over the WORLD!!!

Schönste MiMiMi over the WORLD!!!

Achja

PS: MiMiMiMiMi

PSS: UND JA ich spiele Schami!!! ^^


----------



## Warfight (16. Oktober 2008)

Hast du bei patch 2.4 mal nen druiden / pala im raid oder pvp gesehen der so dmg macht wie ein richtiger dd (schurke, mage, hexer)

oder tank schamane????

das hat schon alles seine richtigkeit.

beim druiden ist es nun so das man 4 sachen skillen kann, caster / healer / tank / richtiger DD



wenn du meinst das deine genannten klassen jetzt genauso gut sind oder besser dann spiel doch erstmal diese klasse und dann wirst du sehen was es an DD unterschiede gibt.


----------



## wass'n? (16. Oktober 2008)

Valon01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht irgenwie sind deine beträge ja auch nichts anders als das was du versuchst mir zu unterstellen nur mal so als info das ist mein erster mimimimi und WAYNE beitrag wie du es so schön genannt hast naja meine meinung über so welche typen wie dich wird sich meine meinung auch nicht ändern  einen auf dicke hose machen und dan doch nichts dahinter  und nochmal  so welche themen wie klassen ungleich unso  der retri bekommt noch nen nerf aber erst mal ne runde rumheulen damit blizz hin macht damit man von der klasse die im mom op is nicht weggehauen wird und wen man die genannte klasse den wieder im pvp weghaut oder im pve im dmg meter wieder abzieht sich wieder nen keks freuen und sich wieder cool fühlen dich schätze ich so ein der gerne lvl 29 allys weghaut die pvp anhaben und sich dan groß fühlen weils im 70 breich nicht reicht aber gut ich werd ich schlafen geh ich muss nachher noch zur arbeit viel spaß noch.



Ach, Kerlchen, ich hätte so gerne verstanden was du da von dir gibst. Aber so ganz mit ohne Satzzeichen (ganz abgesehen von Groß- und Kleinschreibung) ist's schwer.


----------



## wass'n? (16. Oktober 2008)

guesswhoiam schrieb:
			
		

> wenn einfach die ganzen leute die nichts produktives beizutragen haben einfach die klappe halten würden dann wäre es um einiges erträglicher hier im forum
> wenn dich die themen nerven warum liest du sie dann ?
> ich meine ist dein leben wirklich SOOOO beschiessen langweilig das du nichts besseres zu tun hast als auf themen zu "antworten" die dich überhaupt nicht interessieren ja die dich sogar nerven ?



Wie recht du hast. Aber die Wahrheit wird hier nicht gern gelesen.


----------



## bämbämbäm (16. Oktober 2008)

Naja weiss ja nicht wie das ihm PvE is aber im PvP killen z.B. Mages sehr viel auch wenn sie sich nicht healen können, dass muss man auch ma so sehen.


----------



## Xhapan (16. Oktober 2008)

Als ich gestern das erste mal ein duell gegen nen pala und nen deff-krieger gemacht habe war ich schon schockiert wie dich mich zerlegt haben ( hatte und habe pve skillung)
mit beiden bin ich in ne ini gegangen und war dankbar das der krieger mehr schaden macht und der pala hatte keine chance im dmg, sie sind sicher stärker geworden, aber das nicht so stark spürbar im pve wie im pvp.

Hybrid klasse hab ihr schurken vergessen

kann heilen (verbände), tanken ( nein das ist kein gerücht ) und dmg machen ;-P

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Phallias (16. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi!!!

Wer keine ahnung hat sollte lieber seinen Mund halten. Wenn euch ein Paladin oder Druide im Schaden überholt, oder euch im PvP killt, dann liegt das daran das er Skill und hat. Und anscheinend mehr als Ihr. Also schreit nicht Mimimi nur weil diese Klassen endlich auf den selben Möglichkeitsstand gebracht wurden und den selben damage austeilen können wie ihr (nach mehr als 3 Jahren). Sie können zwar Heilen, Tanken oder Damage machen, aber ebend immer nur eine Spezialisierung wie alle anderen Klassen auch.

mfg
...


----------



## Arithos (16. Oktober 2008)

mimimi dann mach dir nen druiden/schamanen/paladin


----------



## hordecore (16. Oktober 2008)

jungs, weint nicht, des normalisiert sich auch noch...


Ach ja:
tausche account mit 70er priest gegen account mit 70er paladin, jemand interesse?


----------



## wass'n? (16. Oktober 2008)

Bif schrieb:
			
		

> hehe :-) üperpowert???
> 
> Erinnert mich sehr an "Werft  den Purschen zu Poten!!!"
> 
> ...



Er ist ein perühmter Redner und Chöngeist.


----------



## Kuya (16. Oktober 2008)

> Ach ja:
> tausche account mit 70er priest gegen account mit 70er paladin, jemand interesse?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ohne weitere Kommentare, ein BG-Screen vom EoS von grade eben: *Hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (16. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...


Das is totaler bullshit das palas mehr schaden machen als ein mage ,wtf druiden, palas müssen kein schaden machen die sind zum heilen da. Schamanen machen jetzt schon ein haufen schaden weis nicht was die haben??

Wer so viel Schaden machen will wie ein dd soll ein dd spielen.
*
ICH FORDERE DAS DAS DMG DAS DRUIDEN, PALAS, SCHAMANEN MACHEN RUNTERGESETZT WIRD!!!*


----------



## guenther netzer (16. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das is totaler bullshit das palas mehr schaden machen als ein mage wtf druiden, palas müssen kein schaden machen die sind zum heilen da. Schamanen machen jetzt schon ein haufen schaden was die haben??
> 
> Wer do viel Schaden machen will wie ein dd soll ein dd spielen.
> *
> ICH FORDERE DAS DAS DMG DAS DRUIDEN, PALAS, SCHAMANEN MACHEN RUNTERGESETZT WIRD!!!*



so siehts aus ! 

platte + dd + heilung geht einfach nicht klar .. (das hat auch nichts mit skill zu tun)


achja, ihr mit eurem ''das balancing ist auf 80 ausgelegt'' gelaber.. 
wir sind aber noch keine 80 und es wird noch ne menge zeit vergehen, bis die ersten 80 über die felder laufen...


p.s was ist dieses ''mimimimimi''? das ist mit abstand die peinlichste scheisse !


----------



## Kuya (16. Oktober 2008)

> p.s was ist dieses ''mimimimimi''? das ist mit abstand die peinlichste scheisse !



um genau zu sein, ist es grade unter WoW Kiddies, ein neuer Trend (Szenebegriff), der in der jüngsten
Vergangenheit langsam "In Mode gekommen ist".

Man bezieht sich dabei auf den http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs Song,
der von dem jüngeren Anteil der WOW Spieler in der "hoch im Kurs" stehenden "Muppet Show" ihr Debüt feierte,
und sich als Ausdruck der eigenen "coolness/unzulänglichkeit" in Form einer "Argumentfreien Argumentation" verwendet wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 P.E.A.C.E.


Edit: momomomomomo


----------



## Kankru (16. Oktober 2008)

Bjaraphael schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wie ichs sowas von Satt habe! Sry, aber das muss ich jetzt mal los werden. Ich habe die Nase gestrichen voll, von diesen ganzen Jammerlappen. Statt das man sich darüber freut, das uns ALLEN die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, uns mit den neuen Skills einzuspielen, passiert das übliche.
> Klar ist das Balancing im Augenblick für die Füße, aber wen wundert das bei LVL 80 Talenten. Das war mit erscheinen von BC nicht anders! Jeder Mimimi-Kamerad sollte auf nen Extra Server ohne den Patch, bis WOTLK live geht. Dann lässt man sie mit den neuen Skills auf Nordend los. Und während die sich abmühen und ma wieder jammern mach ich mein erstes LVL. Eingespielt auf den Char gehts nämlich um einiges einfacher und ich muss net erst zum Lehrer rennen um mir ne Skillung zu basteln.
> ...



Ich finde es gut, dass du und andere Spieler schon kapieren, Schurken find ich nach wie vor imba und off-Krieger auch...
...aber ich sehe da nur den Vorteil im raid für mich, alles andere ist egal, also nicht nerfen sondern buffen Leute.
Es haben auch schon viele  Einsehen gezeigt, aber wenn ich daran denke, bei uns ist einer in der Gilde(Schurke) den kotzt das total an,
dass Palas dmg machen, er findet es lächerlich, dass er keine down bekommt, 
aber im Gegenzug ist bei uns noch ein Schurke, der sich über alles freut (Krieger, Pala egal),
der nimmt alles aufs Korn.
Und warum sollte Pala die schwächste klasse sein? Es heißt ja Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip
und nicht Stein-Schere-Stein-Prinzip
Skill macht sehr viel aus bei WoW, wer kein skill hat ist dauernd am whinen.
Es gibt immer einen Besseren als man selbst ist und DAS kann man nicht immer mit Epics kompensieren.
In diesem Sinne...

MfG

P.S.



> ...palas müssen kein schaden machen die sind zum heilen da...





> Wer do viel Schaden machen will wie ein dd soll ein dd spiele



Komm mal klar, wenn die Hybridklassen der DMG genommen wird sieht es übel aus,
die Leute wollen nicht immer nur Heilen oder tanken und jedes mal nen Char hochspielen? WTF???
Ich kenne genug Leute, die jetzt WoW weiter spielen, obwohl sie aufhören wollten, gerade weil sie nur als Tank und/oder Heiler angesehen wurden und NICHT die Lust und Zeit haben einen neuen Char zu leveln!

Ich freue mich schon auf das gewhine mit dem Todesritter, alle finden ihn toll und trotzdem soll er ja unbedingt generft werden,
weil kleine Kinder nicht mit klarkommen und die Klasse auch nicht kontern können...



> achja, ihr mit eurem ''das balancing ist auf 80 ausgelegt'' gelaber..
> wir sind aber noch keine 80 und es wird noch ne menge zeit vergehen, bis die ersten 80 über die felder laufen...



Wegen 1 Versch***** Monat!!!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Oktober 2008)

Arquilis schrieb:


> mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimi
> mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimi
> m
> imimimimimimimi



jeden tag wird mir aufs neue bewusst wieviele wirklich dumme menschen dieses forum bevölkern.

leuten die vor monaten noch rumgeheult haben fällt jetzt nichts besseres mehr ein als "mimimi"..... sollten euch solche themen wirklich so in den augen brennen hätte ich einen kleinen aber feinen vorschlag für euch:

einfach nicht lesen und die leute die was dazu sagen möchten in ruhe lassen. solche absolut hirnlosen mimimimi-sprüche sind total fehl am platz.... egal um was es geht. schreibt was anständiges dazu oder lasst es bleiben.


----------



## Kankru (16. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Saberclaw (16. Oktober 2008)

Ach du meine Fresse.....Wozu zum Geier gibts Talenttrees? Man spezialisiert sich und btw es is normal, dass sich DD-Dudus/-Palas etc. mal nen Heal reindrücken, freu dich ma lieber, dass deine Kameraden net so schnell umkippen und siehs als ansporn mehr aus deinem char rauszuholen. Fertig.




Achso mom fehlt noch was...


MIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Freebs (16. Oktober 2008)

Meine Fresse...
könnt ihr eure Pubertät nicht mal wo anders auslassen? Paladine werden seit dem Release als Heil und Buffdosen verspottet die Damagetechnisch vor SW Eichhörnchen twohitten können. Jetzt werden sie EINMAL (wird sicher nich lang dauern) auf den Rang einer normalen Klasse angehoben und plötzlich bricht die ganze Welt zusammen, weil die Olololadins auf einmal aua machen. Und als einige besonnene Stimmen aufkommen, die daraufhinweisen das die Skills bereits auf lvl. 80 ausgelegt sind, wird dieses mit "ja aber wir sind noch 70, und das noch für mindestens 4 Wochen buhuhu" beantwortet.

Vergelterpaladine haben seit dem Release leiden müssen. Jetz gönnt ihnen doch einfach mal 4 Wochen Imbaness. 


gez. Freebs
Vergelter seit Ewigkeiten.


----------



## mookuh (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch^^

mimimi

und lasst den vergeltern doch mal ihren dmg jeder hat sich immer nur lustig gemacht, jetzt können sie einmal dmg richtig raushauen und
eure welt bricht zusammen...
es wird sowieso alles noch gepatch werden


----------



## Mitzy (17. Oktober 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab eigentlich noch keinen Destruction warlock im pvp gesehen- nur wenige, und die waren recht schnell tot^^



guenther schrieb:


> so siehts aus !
> platte + dd + heilung geht einfach nicht klar .. (das hat auch nichts mit skill zu tun)
> achja, ihr mit eurem ''das balancing ist auf 80 ausgelegt'' gelaber..
> wir sind aber noch keine 80 und es wird noch ne menge zeit vergehen, bis die ersten 80 über die felder laufen...
> p.s was ist dieses ''mimimimimi''? das ist mit abstand die peinlichste scheisse !



Vergelter -> Heilt sich -> verliert Mana (viel Mana finde ich) -> Kann nicht mehr so gut dmg machen.



Kankru schrieb:


> (…)
> Komm mal klar, wenn die Hybridklassen der DMG genommen wird sieht es übel aus,
> die Leute wollen nicht immer nur Heilen oder tanken und jedes mal nen Char hochspielen? WTF???
> Ich kenne genug Leute, die jetzt WoW weiter spielen, obwohl sie aufhören wollten, gerade weil sie nur als Tank und/oder Heiler angesehen wurden und NICHT die Lust und Zeit haben einen neuen Char zu leveln!
> (…)


SIGN



Freebs schrieb:


> Meine Fresse...
> könnt ihr eure Pubertät nicht mal wo anders auslassen? Paladine werden seit dem Release als Heil und Buffdosen verspottet die Damagetechnisch vor SW Eichhörnchen twohitten können. Jetzt werden sie EINMAL (wird sicher nich lang dauern) auf den Rang einer normalen Klasse angehoben und plötzlich bricht die ganze Welt zusammen, weil die Olololadins auf einmal aua machen. Und als einige besonnene Stimmen aufkommen, die daraufhinweisen das die Skills bereits auf lvl. 80 ausgelegt sind, wird dieses mit "ja aber wir sind noch 70, und das noch für mindestens 4 Wochen buhuhu" beantwortet.
> 
> Vergelterpaladine haben seit dem Release leiden müssen. Jetz gönnt ihnen doch einfach mal 4 Wochen Imbaness.
> ...


Sag es anders- seit dem Release von WoW werden sie verspottet. Mit allen Witzen über Palas kann man ganze Foren füllen.
Ich bin zwar nur Holy und will nicht Vergelter spielen, aber ich finde es in Ordnung den mal zu pushen. Ich leite fast täglich wenn ich on bin eine PvP SG- und ich hab Vergelter schon immer mitgenommen. Vorgestern und gestern hat es Ihnen richtig spaß gemacht, weil sie mehr konnten als deffen.
Ich als Heiler hab auch so nette Sachen bekommen… Ich kann 4k instant crit heilen, mit Anmut des Lichts dann nochmal innerhalb von 0,5/1,0 Sekunden 8k crit heilen- das ist schon nett, ja. Es haben sich gestern auch sicher Hordler aufgeregt, dass ich als Flaggenträger in WSG mal eben den dmg von 4 DDs auf mich wegheilen konnte und weiter laufen konnte- aber ich hab mir auch immer wieder mein PvP Zeug geholt und nichts anderes. Ich hasse es wenn ich pvp-ruf set Leute sehe die mich als S3/S4 Holy Pala killen, nur weil sie den Klassenvorteil haben. Dann kommt der Pala endlich in einen Genuss- NERF.
Warum? Die Leute die sich über den Pala witzig machten und meinten sie killn die nur weil sie skill haben, müssen nun aufeinmal beweisen das sie skill haben- und haben es nicht. Also gleich nach Nerfs schreien…


----------



## Palablase (17. Oktober 2008)

boa eh könnt ihr mal mit eurem geweine aufhören ..


----------



## Palablase (17. Oktober 2008)

Und  noch was @1 ich würd  zuerst ma nen bissel rumlesen von wegen blance u.s.w ES IST NICHT 70ER BALANCED sonder 80 ! kapiert das doch entlich !


----------



## Bevor (17. Oktober 2008)

nur weil die Palas und Schamanen nun endlich schaden machen muß man doch nicht gleich heulen.
In warcraft 3 macht der pala ja auch schaden und wow beruht ja darauf. Also kann ich nur sagen heult doch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## FruchTZwercH (17. Oktober 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wennn sie auf DD skillen heilen sie auch automatisch viel weniger




hab gestern nen video von nem lvl 80 retri pala, der sich nen 10k heal crit gibt und dann nen 10k crit dmg raushaut und danach noch 2x 3k crits und der gegner war down oO

achso.. mimimimimi^^


----------



## Jebisu (17. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...



wenn du kein heal bekommst leigt das an deiner grp bzw das du ohne omen spielst würde ich sagen überpowert geb ich dir ein bissel recht einiges ist echt krank aus sicht der shamanen

jedoch wie war es denn voher als vertärker hast du echt probs gehabt allein gegen einen mage im pvp zu bestehen das "mehr rüstung" hat da nie was geholfen.

dann mal die frage wie offt im raid hast du von shamanen oder einer universalklassen rund mal 200 und mehr dps gemacht?

vom shamanen die Totems, drui z.b. mdw, pala buffs und da sogar noch die rettung nur diese gibt es nun nicht mehr und alle müssen schauen damit sie nicht über die agro kommen und damit verbunden dmg bekommen und geheilt werden müssen.

und wenn ich das für mein main was nen verstärker ist sehe ja du hast bestimmt zum teil recht aber nun ist es auch so das egal in welcher grp du bist solange du in meiner reichweite stehst kann ich dich hochpowern aber nur du kannst auf diene agro aufpassen

und an alle die nur mal wieder mimimi zustande bekommen haben, erst denken dann schreiben


----------



## henrikdeluxe (17. Oktober 2008)

FruchTZwercH schrieb:


> hab gestern nen video von nem lvl 80 retri pala, der sich nen 10k heal crit gibt und dann nen 10k crit dmg raushaut und danach noch 2x 3k crits und der gegner war down oO




ganz große klasse ... du hast ein vido gesehen *applaus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bringt uns das hier - nichts ...
leute mir fehlen die worte ... spielt einfach mal mehr und macht weniger mimimi ... wenn was falsch ist wird blizz das schon merken


----------



## Leorico (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum alle so über die Palas rumheulen.

Ich habe gestern seit langem wieder mal mit meinem Krieger auf Tank umgeskilled.
Gruppe für Sethekk Hero gesucht.
Das Tanken von teilweise 5 Mobs war absolut kein Problem (selbst ohne Targetwechsel
zwischendurch).
Und der Knüller war, am Ende der Ini stand ich im Schaden lt. Recount auf Platz 1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurz und knapp: Ich als reiner PVE-Spieler finde die Klassenänderungen spitze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (17. Oktober 2008)

mage ist nicht OP..es ist halt ne primere DPS klasse..mit STOFF rüstung..also mimimimimi heun heun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (17. Oktober 2008)

atm, balancing lächerlich.

Ich geh mit meinem Hunter mit überlegenem Gear in den BG, mache 25:3 und das soll spass machen? Lächerlich. Auf Level 80 wirds wieder ausgeglichen. Momentan haben Anfänger noch weniger Spass wie vor dem 3.02 Nerf


----------



## Madrake (17. Oktober 2008)

waren die Klassen jemals ausgewogen - oder annähernd ausgewogen??? Ich denke mal eher nicht - das ist immer so ein hin und her, nerf Klassen x buff Klasse y, dann nerf klasse z buff klasse a usw. ein hin und her...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Mitzy (17. Oktober 2008)

FruchTZwercH schrieb:


> hab gestern nen video von nem lvl 80 retri pala, der sich nen 10k heal crit gibt und dann nen 10k crit dmg raushaut und danach noch 2x 3k crits und der gegner war down oO
> 
> achso.. mimimimimi^^



Das will ich sehen. Ich als Heil Pala kommt Zurzeit mit meinem equip auf einen maximalen Holy light Crit von mehr als 8'000. Mein dmg liegt im Nahkampf bei 85 und mit Holy Shock bei ca. 2'000. Also den Pala, der als Retri sich 10k heilt und 10k crit raushaut- UND auf einem öffentlichen Realm spielt will ich sehen...



Leorico schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum alle so über die Palas rumheulen.
> 
> Ich habe gestern seit langem wieder mal mit meinem Krieger auf Tank umgeskilled.
> Gruppe für Sethekk Hero gesucht.
> ...



Es geht hier auch größtenteils um PvP. Würden sie das so machen können, dass man PvE und PvP Server hat, dann würde das flamen wohl weniger werden und im PvE kaum was. Mehr dmg -> Schöner in einer Gruppe -> Mehr freude.


----------



## chaplin (17. Oktober 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> atm, balancing lächerlich.
> 
> Ich geh mit meinem Hunter mit überlegenem Gear in den BG, mache 25:3 und das soll spass machen? Lächerlich. Auf Level 80 wirds wieder ausgeglichen. Momentan haben Anfänger noch weniger Spass wie vor dem 3.02 Nerf



ich auch will: mimimimimimi - was mach i dann falsch mit meinem S/2,3,4 Hunter? mimimimimimi 

ich war immer oben dabei 1-4 Plätze mimimimimi und jetzt schaff ichs mit Not ins untere Mittelfeld mimimimi 

Ist das ein Witz?  Mein Jäger is ein Krüppel mit Haustier heul  - Nachdem er sein Tier streichelt muss er sich erst mal hinsetzten weil er am Ende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist das für ein überlegenes Gear? T5/6?


----------



## jase03 (17. Oktober 2008)

meine vermutung die raidbuffs im pvp verbessern überwiegend den nahkampfschaden.

aber was ich total bescheuert finde das die paladine aus 30 meter entfernung stunnen können.

früher konnte man die noch einigermaßen gut kiten, aber heute:

der komische hammer da, dann löst sich nicht mal der stun, wenn man schaden bekommt. hinterher buße und bumms tot, besseres stunverhalten als schurken.
soweit ich weiß hat das alles auch kaum abklingzeit -.-

was wir kriegen wir eles?? unserer global cd von kettenblitz wird erhöht und verstärker bekommen instant kettenblitz Oo man man man XD


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich als Pala find die Änderungen toll, wer ein taschentuch braucht zum heulen kann sich ja melden


----------



## Schneesturm (17. Oktober 2008)

psychoftw schrieb:


> Bliz wollte das palas knapp unter richigen dds liege und sie sagten dsa man das erst spürt in raids die gut organiesiert sind ....
> außerrdem ich dene man nimmt lieber einen schurken oder mage für dd mit als einen pala wenn man die wahl hat, den pala haben keine richige cc fähigkeit!!! und die pvpnaps
> 
> 
> ...



öhm warum haben palas keinen cc?
klar haben wir den, buße hält nun 1 minute an und ist auch infight benutzbar is doch cc oder?

ja also an die ganzen heuler, ich spiele vergelter
ja  ich habe meine dps verdoppelt,
aber! trotzdem war ich beim Onyxia raid (5 mann) auch nur 2ter im schaden,
der reine dd (hunter) hat mich um 300 dps abgeschlagen

und an die magier flamer,
die skilltrees wurden alle überändert,
feuer macht weniger krassen dmg,
Arkan geht inzwischen auch ab wie die luzi
und eis ist sowieso krank

Zu dem MiMiMi Hybriden können sich heilen,
ja aber wenn wir uns heilen dann für ca 1k
bei 10 k leben brauch mein pala 15 sekunden bis er voll is 
bei 1,5k dps sind 15 sekunden 22500 schaden die wir nicht gemacht haben

und ehrlich mal,
ich sehe mich schon lange nichtmehr als hybride,
wenn ich nicht auf tank geskillt bin werde ich fast geonehittet,
wenn ich auf tank geskillt bin mache ich kaum schaden und erst recht keine heilung,
wenn ich auf heal geskillt bin mach ich kein schaden,

erst seit dem patch ist dieses Hybriden dasein wieder etwas zur geltung gekommen
aus den ehemaligen 800 heal sind 1400 geworden,
1700 wenns critet,
mit schildwall kann ich auch mal 10 sekunden tanken,
ich habe endlich sinnvollen support,
aber darüber meckern?
wenn ein dd plötzlich fähigkeiten bekommt um andere "richtige" dd's zu retten?
na viel spaß


----------



## Ohmnia (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich fühl mich  teilweise auch verarscht wenn ich in ner Hero Ini mit 1450dps an einen Pala mit 1100dps ned rankomm von Totaldmg.

Hybridklassen wie Paladine, Schamis und Druiden können ggf Tanken, Heilen und nu auch noch Topdmg machen.. das stört irgendwie schon. Meine Priesterin ist und bleibt Holy.. drum hab ich mir nen Mage + Hexer erstellt, um mal was anderes als immer nur Heilen zu haben... nun aber sind beide DD Chars nicht mehr so gut weil andere Klassen in meinen Augen etwas zu stark gepusht wurden. Vorallem der Paladin ist total Overpowered, würd sagen 15-20% weniger DMG Output würd dem Pala so wie er jetzt momentan ist; gut tun.

Meine Magierin kann ned mal schnell auf Heal oder Tank umskillen, mir bleibt nur Damage machen, und wenn ich da immer weiter unten im DMG Meter falle.. werd ich über Kurz oder Lang nimmer mitraiden können.

So wie's im Moment aussieht könnte man nen reinen Paladinraid (BT, SSC, FDS) machen und es würde gut gehen. Dies dürfte nicht der Fall sein. Keine andere Klasse könnte zu 25 Mages, 25 Krieger, 25 Druiden evtl.. einen Raid nur mit der Klasse füllen, die Palas könnten es jetzt... da ist eindeutig was schief gelaufen!


----------



## Mitzy (17. Oktober 2008)

Schneesturm schrieb:


> öhm warum haben palas keinen cc?
> klar haben wir den, buße hält nun 1 minute an und ist auch infight benutzbar is doch cc oder?
> (...)



Mit CC war eher ein allgemeiner CC gemeint- oder eine Silence Möglichkeit die jeder andere Heiler hat außer der Pala. Beim Dudu ist der "silence" halt der Wirbelwind, den man nicht decursen kann und wo man nur mit Insignie oder "Alle für sich" rauskommt.

edit:


Ohmnia schrieb:


> (...)
> Hybridklassen wie Paladine, Schamis und Druiden können ggf Tanken, Heilen und nu auch noch Topdmg machen.. das stört irgendwie schon. Meine Priesterin ist und bleibt Holy.. drum hab ich mir nen Mage + Hexer erstellt, um mal was anderes als immer nur Heilen zu haben... nun aber sind beide DD Chars nicht mehr so gut weil andere Klassen in meinen Augen etwas zu stark gepusht wurden. Vorallem der Paladin ist total Overpowered, würd sagen 15-20% weniger DMG Output würd dem Pala so wie er jetzt momentan ist; gut tun.
> 
> Meine Magierin kann ned mal schnell auf Heal oder Tank umskillen, mir bleibt nur Damage machen, und wenn ich da immer weiter unten im DMG Meter falle.. werd ich über Kurz oder Lang nimmer mitraiden können.
> ...



Shammy tank -> Heiler muss gut sein weil´s schwer werden kann.
Priesterin ist selber keine reine Rasse- sie kann auch dmg machen (was nich heißen soll, dass ich dich flamen will).
Der Pala weniger dmg... Sicher, back to the roots, lacht den Pala aus damit Ihr nicht irgendwann Euch selber da findet, wo der Paladin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst das Opfer von allerleuten Spott- und nun das Opfer von allerleuten Neid.
Und ein reiner Paladin Raid- und? Es gibt/ gab auch einen reinen Dudu Raid auf meinem Realm, soll ich Dudus jetzt flamen?


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. Oktober 2008)

MIMIMI


----------



## Wolfenstein (17. Oktober 2008)

omg NEIN !

Die Hybriden machen nun ähnlichen Dmg wie die reinen dmg klassen ? 

Wie uuuuuuuunfair !

/ironie off

Es ist ja nicht so das sich die Hybriden immer weiter Spezialisieren und eigentlich nicht mehr die Hybriden sind die sie in WoW Classic waren.
Es ist ja nicht so das der Hybride sich mittlerweile immer tiefer für eine Spezialisierung entscheiden muss und somit auch nen anrecht auf mehr dmg hat.
Es ist ja nicht so das der Hybride alles mit einem Set machen kann, ne er muss sich ja für jede Skillung und für PvP und PVE ein Set erfarmen.
Es ist ja nicht so das das Set einfach so vom Himmel in seine Taschen fällt sondern das er dafür monate lang farmen muss um den letzen rest seines HYbriden da seins wirklich zu nutzen.
Es ist ja nicht so das er mit praktisch jedem neuen Inhaltspatch und mit jedem neuen Addon praktisch von vorne beginnen kann zu farmen um mithalten zu können.


Naja ich hab schon mitleid mit den Schurke und Mages Kiddys. 
Die ihren frischen 70 iger Schurken mit nem full epic Hybriden vergleichen und dann rumweinen das sie schlechter sind....

Soll ich euch mal was sagen ?

Ich spiel nen Feral und der dmg ist nun einfach krank hoch im vergleich zu früher !
Gut ich kann nicht mehr zu gut tanken wie früher weil ich net die tanktalente genommen habe
gut ich kann auch net mehr so gut heilen wie zu wow Classic
und Spell dmg mach ich schon gar nicht.

Aber ich mach endlich dmg und es ist sowas von geil und es wird mir nen riesen vergnügen bereiten an all den Mages und Schurken ohne Skill vorbei zu huschen und denen mal nen nettes /auslachen zu zusenden.


----------



## Faimith (17. Oktober 2008)

Kann man den Thread hier nichtmal closen?....


Und wieder freigeben wenn wir lvl 80ig sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt so viel mekkern wie Ihr wollt xD bevor Wotlk draussen ist wird nichts generft....


Und ich sage Euch, wenn Sie den Pala nerfen, werdet auch Ihr darunter leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, stärker werdet Ihr kaum..

Und wenn Ihr immernoch im PvP verliert, habt Ihr keinen Skill.. sry aber ist so.. 

Ich war gestern den ganzen Abend Bg um mir eine Meinung zu bilden, wegen den Palas, und ich bin davon überzeugt das Sie nicht op sind, sondern sich wie jede andere Klasse besiegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und zum healen kommen sie kaum *gg*.

MFG


----------



## Der echte Molimo (17. Oktober 2008)

Boar ey...
freut euch doch, im pve können se eh nur eins zur zeit sein, und im pvp.. da machen immer soch die schurken un hexer den unterschied! palas schamis machen sau viel schaden aber nur für kurze zeit, danach kommt der gegner zum zug weil man cd hat und man verreckt, das ist so ich spiele pala- mache auch sehr viel schaden aber wenn ich cd hab bin ich immer tot...
und gg schurken und hexer mit ihren stunns und fears haben palas, dudus und shamis eh keine chance...


----------



## irol (17. Oktober 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wennn sie auf DD skillen heilen sie auch automatisch viel weniger ...



Aha!? Und was ist mit den 12k heal, den ich da immer von so nem DD-Pala bekomm??? Und das war KEIN Handauflegen...


----------



## Sonnendrache (17. Oktober 2008)

12k heal von nen vergelter ohne handauflegen^^

trink ma weniger dann sinds auch keine 12k Oo


also mal ehrlich..^^


----------



## Flooza (17. Oktober 2008)

bei den ganzen mimimi´s könnt ich ehct kotzen. Blizz hat doch gesagt, dass auf 70 atm keine Balance mehr herrscht. Wo ist euer Problem?


----------



## Shizo. (17. Oktober 2008)

Pala und Damage wie ne dd klasse? Lol? 
*spass bei seite *
Ich sag nur eins mimimimimi
Heul doch^^ 

Druiden an die MACHT!


----------



## Thorat (17. Oktober 2008)

mimimi


----------



## Shizo. (17. Oktober 2008)

shithappens14 schrieb:


> spiel selber mage und ich seh das genauso den mage kann man atm nurnoch zum sheepen und zum tisch stellen brauchen sonst sind die hybriden im schaden oft ne nase lang voraus . auch pala´s tragen platte, schami´s schwere rüstung, dudu´s leder, gut is nich der mörder rüssiwert aber in moonkin haben die satte 370% mehr rüstung..., und mages nur stoff.......kotz!!!!! außerdem können sich die drei klassen alle selbst heilen und falls die ma wat auf die mütze kriegen und grad keine heilung kriegen können, warum auhc immer, hauen sie sich selbst schnell 2-3 heal´s drauf und prügeln weiter...ich hab vorhins ma nem retri zugeguckt wie der dir puppen gekloppt hat hab ihn ma gefragt:" was machstn so an dps?" er so:"ja so 1347 aber ohne weihe." dann hat er ma mit weihe gemachtich frag ihn:" und?" er:" ja 1650" hallo das sind 300dps mehr mit einem spell ich komm ja nichmal mehr an 1k dps mit feuer hab´s mit frost so grade über 1k gepackt...und der retri is und is nich oom gegangen. von daher is schon ziemlich heftig gewesen.
> 
> bis dahin
> shithappens14




nur 1 k?
da machste iwas falsch^^


und an Thorat meinen vorposter geiles lied XD
aber das find ich geiler http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI&...feature=related


----------



## Siilverberg (17. Oktober 2008)

irol schrieb:


> Aha!? Und was ist mit den 12k heal, den ich da immer von so nem DD-Pala bekomm??? Und das war KEIN Handauflegen...





bist du dir da wirklich sicher? denn handauflegen verbraucht nicht mehr 100% Mana nur der Hohe CD ist geblieben


----------



## JimSelf (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds schon witzig wie einfach es ist zu erkennen wer welche klasse spielt hier.

Die reinen DD´s haben (speziell was PvP angeht, extrem an Konkurenzfähigkeit eingebüst)
Das ist ganz klar die Schuld von diesen Plüschigen alleskönner Klassen..

WoW verkommt zu nem kiddy klatschdichweg PvP geganke.. Die sind einfach in der Überzahl,
und wenn genug Druiden/Schamanen/Paladine ständig und in einer Tour rumweinen weil sie doch so wenig können
und ständig verhaun werden ist klar das Blizz irgendwann reagiert.

Es ist halt so das die Gruppe die am längsten und am lautesten heult irgendwann gehört wird.
Nur hat Blizz es nicht auf die reihe bekommen das Balance ordentlich zu gestalten.
Wenn es so bleibt werden Magier/Hexer/Jäger von den Bg´s und erst recht aus der Arena verschwinden.

Damit sich die plüschigen Klassen da austoben können, viel Spass dabei.

Im PvE funktioniert es im Prinzip ganz gut, obwohl es mir auch gestern das erste mal passiert ist das ein Pala vor mir im Dämätsch war,
aber bitte soll er.

Ich finde es einfach übertrieben das diese Klasse alles können.. wie der TE schon sagte:
gebt den Magiern die möglichkeit sich selbst zu heilen, ausserdem ein Schild..
Die Jäger kriegen Platte, ne bubble und auch heilung...
Die Hexer sollten mehrer Dämonenformen bekommen wie der Druide..

Man ich kann mir schon vorstellen von wem die Mimimimi beiträge dann hier gestartet werden...

So schönes leben noch


----------



## RedDevil96 (17. Oktober 2008)

Entscheidet euch mal , auf der einen Seite machen Pala´s angeblich keinen Schaden , auf der anderen Seite sind sie OP ... 

ach ja , absolut n MIMIMIMIMI - thread ...


----------



## Shizo. (17. Oktober 2008)

Sry das ich nochmal post aber muss sein^^
Ihr Mage's , Hunter , Rouges usw seid es doch die druiden nich wahr nehmen
wie oft hab ich schon gehört das MR X keine Druiden haben wollen weil sie kein schaden machen
Oder das wir als dd nie ne chance haben an andere klassen ran zu kommen und so nie in raids
mit genommen werden . denkst du jemand hat mich mal so in random mit genommen ( ausser ausnahmen )
Zum glück hatte ich eine Gilde gefunden die mich mit nimmt !
So nu mimimimi thread

Vote 4-Close


----------



## Shamanpower (17. Oktober 2008)

Nimm bitte mal zb im einen gut spielenden schurken/wl/hunter und einen gut spielenden dmg schamanen in einer ini 
Der schamane wir niemals mehr dmg machen als der schurke /wl/hunter ausser wenn sein gear sehr sehr viel besser ist.


----------



## Faimith (17. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Nimm bitte mal zb im einen gut spielenden schurken/wl/hunter und einen gut spielenden dmg schamanen in einer ini
> Der schamane wir niemals mehr dmg machen als der schurke /wl/hunter ausser wenn sein gear sehr sehr viel besser ist.



Lol?

Woher haste denn das bitte sehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach Leute bevor ihr rum heult etc. solltet ihr mal nachdenken wieviele Menschen hinter diesem System sitzen und sich die Köpfe darüber zerbrechen das Balancing so zu machen das niemand bevorteilt wird! Das ist keine einfache Sache sowas! Erst denken dann reden!


----------



## Spankey (17. Oktober 2008)

Mage keine Heilung?

Dann spiel n Draenei Mage. Der kann sich Heilen!!!


Mimimimimimimi


----------



## Faimith (17. Oktober 2008)

Spankey schrieb:


> Mage keine Heilung?
> 
> Dann spiel n Draenei Mage. Der kann sich Heilen!!!
> 
> ...



Hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genau, und seit das Volktalent nun auf Zaubermacht ist, gibts reichlich Heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (17. Oktober 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Meine Fresse...
> könnt ihr eure Pubertät nicht mal wo anders auslassen? Paladine werden seit dem Release als Heil und Buffdosen verspottet die Damagetechnisch vor SW Eichhörnchen twohitten können. Jetzt werden sie EINMAL (wird sicher nich lang dauern) auf den Rang einer normalen Klasse angehoben und plötzlich bricht die ganze Welt zusammen, weil die Olololadins auf einmal aua machen. Und als einige besonnene Stimmen aufkommen, die daraufhinweisen das die Skills bereits auf lvl. 80 ausgelegt sind, wird dieses mit "ja aber wir sind noch 70, und das noch für mindestens 4 Wochen buhuhu" beantwortet.
> 
> Vergelterpaladine haben seit dem Release leiden müssen. Jetz gönnt ihnen doch einfach mal 4 Wochen Imbaness.
> ...


Ich wollte grad was ähnliches schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir die erste Seite durchgelesen...und ich zitiere mal einen weisen Mann...


" Das Spielbalancing wird mit Stufe 70 anders sein als mit Stufe 80. "


----------



## Todeshieb (17. Oktober 2008)

MINIMIMINIMIMINIMI


----------



## Dyrer (17. Oktober 2008)

Also kp was ihr habt ich bin immernoch vorne im DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chriguchris (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiss nicht was manche für ein Problem haben, auch mit dem Patch jetzt es geht doch immer nur um den individuellen Skill. Ich habe einen Schurken und einen Mage und bin mit dem Patch ganz zufrieden. Klar Schamis, Palas und Dudus sind jetzt stärker geworden, aber selbst mit Pve Skillung vom Schurken hau ich den Pala noch runter, ja gut ich hab nicht mehr 30-50% life am Ende des Kampfes sondern 1-10%, aber der Pala, Schami oder Dudu ist platt. Demnach müsste ein Pvp-Schurke null Probleme haben, ka.
Ich find die neue Sachen im Kampfbaum vom Schurken geil, endlich mach Pvp als Pve-ler wieder richtig Spass.

und wie schon soviele vor mir geschrieben haben auf Lvl 80 gleicht sich alles wieder aus.


----------



## Mitzy (17. Oktober 2008)

jase03 schrieb:


> meine vermutung die raidbuffs im pvp verbessern überwiegend den nahkampfschaden.
> 
> aber was ich total bescheuert finde das die paladine aus 30 meter entfernung stunnen können.
> 
> ...



Kiten? Hui, was für ein skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum stunnen. Komische Hammer? Du meinst wohl Hammer der Gerechtigkeit- der einzige stun den nicht- Vergelter haben so nebenbei und gleichzeitig die einzige Möglichkeit zu silencen... Jede Minute wenn man es nicht im Schutz- Baum skillt. Buße -> Sobald du dmg kriegst ist Buße weg. Ich glaub der Schurke hat mehr als 2 stuns :/ Solarplexus, Kopfnuss (jaja, ich weiß- nur außerhalb eines Kampfes) und Nierenhieb. Im Prinzip wie beim Pala. Nierenhieb wirkt sogar genauso lange wie Hammer der Gerechtigkeit!... Natürlich nur mit 5 Kombo Punkten.



Shamanpower schrieb:


> Nimm bitte mal zb im einen gut spielenden schurken/wl/hunter und einen gut spielenden dmg schamanen in einer ini
> Der schamane wir niemals mehr dmg machen als der schurke /wl/hunter ausser wenn sein gear sehr sehr viel besser ist.



Was für ein geistiger Dünnschi** ist das denn. Komm auf meinen Realm Forscherliga, ich nimm dich in eine Gruppe, hol den Verstärker Shammy aus meiner Gilde dazu oder den Ele Shammy eines Freundes und dann zeig ich dir mal was für ein dmg so ein Schamane reißen kann. Sie haben nur Kara gear und hauen kräftig aus. DENKEN... DENKEN ahja- oder eine Quelle, dass wäre natürlich auch sehr nett. Obwohl man diese Sache nie richtig mit einer Quelle versehen kann.


----------



## alexaner666 (17. Oktober 2008)

> darf ich auch?
> 
> Ja?
> Darf ich?
> ...


du unlustiger mensch redest mir dir selber.wie erbärmlich ist das denn.
Der TE hat vollkommen recht und so wie die Skills im Mom sind wird es sicher auch nicht bleiben.


----------



## VivAce (17. Oktober 2008)

JimSelf schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach übertrieben das diese Klasse alles können.. wie der TE schon sagte:
> gebt den Magiern die möglichkeit sich selbst zu heilen, ausserdem ein Schild..
> Die Jäger kriegen Platte, ne bubble und auch heilung...
> Die Hexer sollten mehrer Dämonenformen bekommen wie der Druide..
> ...



Naja sollen sie doch... Es wird niemand ein Problem damit haben, wenn der Magier sich heilen kann. Von mir aus soll er sich nen 3k heal reinziehen; ist mir 100 mal lieber, da er in der Zeit keinen 6k Pyro startet. Das Schild macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr... Soll er sich eins Anlegen und dafür auf seinen schönen Zweihandstab verzichten. Genau das Gleiche für den Jäger, von mir aus soll er Platte bekommen. Es macht keinen allzu grossen Unterschied. An die guten Jäger kommste eh nicht ohne weiteres ran. 

Naja spiele einfach mal die ein oder andere Klasse (auf dem PTR kannste dir PreMades fertig machen) und dann wirst du feststellen, dass eben nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt.

Achso und das Argument, dass Blizz auf die Leute hört, die am lautesten Jammern, ist jawohl komplett hirnrissig. Schau dir mal die offiziellen Foren an und dann wirst du feststellen, dass die reinen DD's die Heul- und Jammerthreads (siehe diesen hier) anführen...

So long


----------



## Shizo. (17. Oktober 2008)

Nu hört doch mal auf mit dem mimimi
Blizz macht das schon
Die wissen was sie machen


----------



## Tennissen (17. Oktober 2008)

Bes1 schrieb:


> boar macht mein ele shamy aufeinaml imba overpowered ultra high hammer geilen dämätsch




nur am Rande... kann mir DAS mal wer übersetzen????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. Oktober 2008)

jeff kaplan hat selbst gesagt die klassen werden nie 100% balanced


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. Oktober 2008)

Bes1 schrieb:


> boar macht mein ele shamy aufeinaml imba overpowered ultra high hammer geilen dämätsch





Tennissen schrieb:


> nur am Rande... kann mir DAS mal wer übersetzen????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja sein elementargeskillter schamane macht auf einmal sehr viel overpowered schaden^^
(dass ich das übersetzen kann macht mir irgendwie angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tennissen (17. Oktober 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> ja sein elementargeskillter schamane macht auf einmal sehr viel overpowered schaden^^
> (dass ich das übersetzen kann macht mir irgendwie angst
> 
> 
> ...



danke... Angst muss ja nicht sein... aber trotzdem... suspekt ist mir das schon...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaize (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme NICHT zu, bin Mage mit rel. gutem PvP EQ. Ich muss sagen als ICE lohnt es sicht nicht. Aber das ganze Arkan Spielzeug ist wunderbar. 
Wenn Geschosssalve Proct kommt Arkane Macht und folgender Instant, da liegt selbst bei 1k Spelldmg der Hybrid im dreck.
Ganz ehrlich Schurken regen mich auf aber naja.
Nerv Schere, Stein is balanced, sagte Papier.

Meinte Blizz nicht auf 80 ist die Balance hergestellt....?

und Edith sagt: Ein gut gesetzer Counterspell ist der Tod des Hybriden.


----------



## Dagrolian (17. Oktober 2008)

live is short and then you die.

mimimi...


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (17. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das höre: druiden und palas dürfen nicht so viel schaden machen wie die reinen dds, weil sie ja auch tanken und heilen können - dann könnt ich ... so was kann auch nur von solchen kommen, die nur damage machen. müssen sich kein plan machen (tank muss instanz kennen, zeichen setzen, bosse erklären. aggro halten; heiler muss instanz kennen, situation vorahnen, heilstress+debuffs entfernen). nur der dd muss nix weiter machen als auf ziele zu kloppen und vielleicht ja mal ein sheep sezten - hui. und dann am besten auch noch rumstressen, weils net schnell genug geht, aggro egal - tank kann ja spotten, hat ja eh nix weiter zu tun oder heiler hat ja 2k+ und auch nix weiter zu tun. habe immer mit tank-/heilskillung gelevelt - und ja es ist ätzend. war mir zu aufwendig, fürn halben tag umzuskillen und dann wieder, um mal in ne instanz zu gehen. ausserdem fehlt dann gutes dd equip und die tatsache, dass man mit feral/pala generell weniger schaden macht. jetzt ist es wirklich eine überlegung wert umzuskillen, zumal es ja bald so kommen soll, dass man zwischen 2 skillungen switchen kann. und btw - hat sich schon mal ein heiler oder tank beschwert, dass es unfair ist, dass die reinen dd viel viel schneller leveln können und somit viel schneller an bessere items und ruf rankommen um dann den abstand noch größer zu machen?


----------



## Vodaka (17. Oktober 2008)

okay mimimimimi


----------



## Lisutari (17. Oktober 2008)

Würde es nur eine Klasse Geben, würden sich die leute warscheinlich aufregen das es unterschiedliches Equip giebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (17. Oktober 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> wenn ich das höre: druiden und palas dürfen nicht so viel schaden machen wie die reinen dds, weil sie ja auch tanken und heilen können - dann könnt ich ... so was kann auch nur von solchen kommen, die nur damage machen.




OK... soweit so gut.

Ein Krieger weiss von Level 1 an dass er nicht Heilen kann.
Ein Magier weiss von Level 1 an dass er nicht Heilen und nicht Tanken kann.
Ein Schurke ebenso.
Ein Paladin weiss von Level 1 an dass er Heilen, Tanken und Schaden machen kann.

Der Grundgedanke der mal hinter WoW stand, jede Klasse einzigartig zu machen und es auch zu erhalten, ging mit diesem Patch total flöten.

Jeder Klasse sollte eine Rolle zugeteilt sein, wieso auch nicht, Hexer tanken nicht, Heilen andere nicht, machen aber Schaden. Krieger können sehr guten DMG machen und Klasse Tanken aber nicht Heilern. Druiden sind super Heiler, Klasse Tanks und können auch gut DMG machen.

Nun der Paladin. Als Tank geskillt übertrumpft er einen Krieger in vielen Situationen/Instanzen/Raids. Als Heiler mit guten Equip und viel Krits ist er als Heiler sehr sehr sehr gut, nun ist er als DD'ler Top und sagt nicht auf Level 80 wird es anderes, es gibt Screenshots aus Naxx, mit 80er Chars, unter den ersten 5 waren 3 Vergelter Palas und 2 Schurken. Wenn ein 80er Paladin 3600! DPS raushaut während ein Mage mit 2300 und ein Hexer mit 2600 in die Röhre schaut, ist DEFINITV was schiefgelaufen beim Balancing.

Jede Klasse hat VOR- und NACHTEILE, jedoch ist es so das der Paladin, so wie er jetzt zur Zeit ist, ob auf Live oder Betaserver gar keine Nachteile mehr hat. Wieso machen wir uns nicht alle einen Paladin und nennen das Spiel World of Paladincraft!

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen keinen Schaden machen, mässigen Schaden machen, wesentlichen Schaden und zuviel Schaden machen. Vanilla Wow Palas machten viel zu wenig Schaden als Vergelter... jedoch konnten Palas  schon in BC mächtig was reissen als Vergelter.

Es geht nicht nur um's PvP. WoW war, ist und wird hoffentlich ein MMORPG und nicht ein MMPVPG bleiben. Die ganze Lore in und um WoW war noch nie auf PvP im Sinne von Imba Roxxor BG und Arena Spielern ausgelegt. Im PvP konnte vor dem 3.0.2 Patch jede Klasse was reissen, es kam immer auf Skill und auch auf Glück an, Glück im Sinne von welches Equip dein momentaner Gegner hat, wieviele Gegner auf dich einhauen etc.. 

Aber WoW ist ein PvE Spiel, jeder muss PvE machen damit er auf 70 resp. 80 kommt, BG' s und Arenen sollten ein "Sahnehäubchen" bleiben und nicht das ganze Spiel umkrempeln und bestimmen.

Wieviele von Euch wurden vor dem neuen Patch in BG's von Palas einfach runtergeklatscht.. wehrlos; genau wie beim Schurken? Stun, Bubble wenn man Feart oder Kopfnusst, sich heilen etc.. ein Hexer kann sich auch Heilen aber mach mal als Hexer 10k Schaden durch Blutsauger und Dots wieder gut.. Als Pala Bubble 2 -3 Heal und du bist wieder voll. Als Mage im BG.. was an Leben fehlt ist weg ausser es ist ein Heiler in Reichweite. Dudu's mit Gestaltwandel kommen von allem Raus ohne CD, ob Frostnova, Sheep, Kopfnuss einfach aus allem, zudem können sie sich selber heilen. Da sind doch Klassen wie Krieger, Mages, Hexer und Schurken schon genug benachteiligt, oder?

Als Mage.. wenn auch als Draenei.. Gabe der Naaru mit 5 min CD.. das dich wie eine Erneuerung heilt.. oh Please.. wer schafft schon Questmobs oder n BG mit 1x Erneuerung?

Guckt Euch doch mal den Schattenpriester an, richtig gespielt mit gutem Equip konnte der Shadow im PvE schon vor dem Patch gut austeilen, jetzt wurde er stärker gemacht aber nicht zu stark, da er nicht hauptsächlich als Schadensklasse gedacht war. Im Gegensatz zum Paladin der so übel verbessert wurde das "meiner Erfahrung nach" vielen anderen Spielern die Lust am Spiel vergeht weil sie zusehens merken das die eigene Klasse immer Überflüssiger wird. 

Ich spiele auch auf dem Betarealm und hab nen Premade Char und ich hab weder als Mage, Hexer oder Schurke nicht die geringste Chance gegen einen Vergelter im PVE mitzuhalten. Also schreit hier ned dauernd mimmimimi und mit 80 sieht's anders aus.

Ihr seid echt zum Grossteil luschen.. in jeden Topic müsst ihr Euren Senf reinschreiben in Form von "First" oder "mimimi" oder "wayne" aber von einer sachlichen und konkreten Konversation habt ihr echt nicht den blassesten Schimmer; hoffentlich ziehen die ganzen "mimimimimimi first wayne whine" poster zu Warhammer ab damit in Wow und auch im WoW Buffed Forum mal Leute zu Wort kommen die auch ihr Hirn benutzen bevor sie Posten.


----------



## El_Arx (17. Oktober 2008)

wow der erste heulthreath seit langem
[ironie off]

mimimimi


[mitleid on]

du armer xD
wird sich schon legen


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (17. Oktober 2008)

MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## KArzzor (17. Oktober 2008)

ich muss dem aber auch zustimmen....
ist irgentwie nicht fair, schurken,mages und jäger können nur dmg machen, und können weder tanken und healen, aber machen genauso viel schaden wie  feral dudus,vergelter palas,und shamanen, sie können tanken und heilen, im pvp am meisten bemerkbar, greift man nen dudu healer and switcht der in feral und macht noch auf die schnelle 40-70% seines gegners futch...wo bleibt da die fairness?!



ja ich weis mimimi -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onyxien (17. Oktober 2008)

Die Skills in den Talentbäumen sind für Lvl 80 ausgelegt, deswegen sind zB Retris im mom viel zu stark, aber auf 80 werden sie nicht mehr mit reinen dd klassen mithalten können.

b2t:

Mimimimi


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe die Pala-whines!!!! Immer her damit!

der Vergelter ist ganz einfach ebenbürtig geworden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn die Bubble auf CD ist, dann ist auch nix mit heilen gegen einen Mage. Und was ein Feuermage an Burst raushaut ist genauso "Overpowert" wie der Vergelter.

Und jetzt hört auf zu whinen!
VOr allen die Fernkämpfer.... die sollten jetzt halt auch gegen den Paladin mit Skill kämpfen.
Wenn ich als Vergelter nämlich nicht an den Mage oder den WL rankomme, dann bin ich schneller tot als ein nackter Stoffie!


----------



## Ohmnia (17. Oktober 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Die Skills in den Talentbäumen sind für Lvl 80 ausgelegt, deswegen sind zB Retris im mom viel zu stark, aber auf 80 werden sie nicht mehr mit reinen dd klassen mithalten können.
> 
> b2t:
> 
> Mimimimi




Oh ja genau... stimmt die Mage Talente sind ja auf Level 70 ausgelegt und die Hexer/Schurken/Jäger Talente auch.. nur die Palatalente sind für Level 80 ausgelegt.. Spielt doch keine Rolle ob für 70 oder 80.. das Verhältnis bleibt das gleiche.

Und ob Retripalas auf 80 mit anderen DD Klassen mithalten können, informier dich erstmal bevor du Müll schreibst.

Ich such gleich den Screenshot vom Naxxramas 25er Heroic Raid wo Palas auf Level 80 weit vor DD Klassen im Recount angezeigt werden.. ach wat such es selber auf mmo-champion's forum!

Klar.. Holydmg gegen Untote in Naxx = erhöhter Schaden aber 3600dps im Gegensatz zum 2ten (Schurke) mit 2900 dps.. und Hexer an 10ter Stelle nach 5 Palas 2 Schurken und 2 Ferals mit 2600dps! Klar.. mit 80 ändert sich ja alles....


----------



## Balord (17. Oktober 2008)

Müssen für das Thema ständig neue Threads aufgemacht werden?

Jetzt sagt euch mal ein lvl 70 Vergelter Pala was: Ja, ihr habt in gewisser weise recht euch zu beschweren. Palas können Tanken, Heilen und durch den Patch sogar Damage machen. 
*Aber* Wir mussten dafür aber auch ewigkeiten nur Spott über uns ergehen lassen: Palas können net richtig tanken, sie können net richtig heilen un Schaden machen sie erst recht ned! Wir waren wohl die meist gehasste Klasse in WoW. Alle wollten das wir endlich mal stärker werden und auch mal unsren Beitrag in der Welt (of Warcraft) leisten. Nun wurde uns Palas das endlich mal ermöglicht und schon sind wieder alle unzufrieden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was Blizzard auch macht, alles ist euch nicht recht! Werden wir generft, scchreien alle wir wären zu nix zu gebrauchen, werden wir endlich mal von Blizzard wieder etwas aufgewertet schreit ihr auf einmal alle wir wären overpowert!
Entscheidet euch endlich mal! *Lasst Blizzard doch einfach mal machen und fangt net alle gleich wieder an zu heulen!*
Ja, Palas machen nach 3Jahren auch endlich mal Schaden. Bei Dudus und Schamanen trat das schon bei BC ein, bei uns halt erst jetzt bei WotLk. Gewöhnt euch dran. *Wenn der Todesritter erscheint werdet ihr eh alle wieder gleich wegen dem rumheulen!*

Das Dudus auch Tanken, Heilen und massig Schaden machen können is eh völlig egal, wenns der Pala jetzt auch kann soll der halt wieder generft werden, dass er wieder ne Flasche ist.

Ausserdem: Reine Damage Klassen werden immer im Damage höher sein als andre, das war immer so und wird auch immer so sein!
Ihr seid echt von Blizzard viel zu sehr verwöhnt, weil die leider immer auf Whiner wie euch hören.

Alle Flames und Mimimis die jetzt von euch zu dieser Antwort kommen könnt ihr euch in den A..... schieben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (17. Oktober 2008)

also:
klassen-balancing gibts nich wirklich.
ABER:
1. is es der stand von der beta!
2. sind die talentplaner für mage und pala schon wieder off bzw nur bis zu den 40-pkt-talenten da. also wird da noch richtig dran rumgeschraubt.
bin mal gespannt, wies am 13.11. aussieht....oder wenn das addon halt kommt xD


----------



## Dragó82 (17. Oktober 2008)

Also was dieses geheule immer soll ich verstehe es einfach nicht WoW ist doch ein Gruppen Spiel da spielt man doch zusammen wenn also einer aus der Gruppe nun besser wird sollte man sich doch freuen und nicht jammern . Der schaden kommt doch  Gruppen(ini)/ Raid /Team (Arena) zu gute ,also warum dieses jammern WoW ist doch kein Singleplayer Spiel wo jeder für sich kämpft .

Worum gehst den Leuten den hier die so jammern die Nr.1 in der DMG liste (tolles Ziel ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,der über imba Roxxor char oder was will man wen man nur am jammern ist . Ich glaub die die nur immer rum jammern ahben einfach nicht verstanden das es bei wow auf die Gemeinschaft ankommt . Ich freue mich für die Palas und hab auch sonst kein Problem irgendwem was zu gönnen ,den bei einem Spiel wo es auf Gemeinschaft ankommt ist es doch super wen meine neben Leute stark sind den eine Gruppe ist immer nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Klickt mich


----------



## Gnorfal (17. Oktober 2008)

> gibts eigendlich keinen sinnvollen grund mehr nen mage zu spielen.



Gab es denn jemals einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe das is jetzt wirklich das letztemal das ich diesen Link von Blizzard zu diesem Thema poste (die Antwort is von Blizz Poster Ghostcrawler). 

Wieder einmal für alle die zu Faul sind das alles zu lesen is hier meine kurz version von dem was er sagt:

-Burstdamage von Palas wird aufgrund von Imbalance im PvP gesenkt

-Der DPS von Palas wird nicht gesenkt, bleibt also wie im Moment

-DS macht in Zukunft keinen Heiligschaden mehr, sondern normalen

*Also hat Blizz bereits entschieden das Retri Palas DDs bleiben* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (17. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß Community


----------



## Spittykovski (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir eigentlich relativ wayne. Ich fidns ok so wie es ist, mir kommt mein mage schon stärker vor als zuvor, gegner gehen down wie nix, von daher isses mir egal ob jetzt der pala so viel mehr damage macht, weil er eh nicht gescheit qan mich ran kommt. PVE bin ich btw. auch sehr zufrieden, ka wie komisch ihr skillt.


----------



## Balord (17. Oktober 2008)

> Scheiß Community


Du auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysante (17. Oktober 2008)

Also... ich spiele Pala und 2 Mages (letzte beide gut ausgestattet). 

Mein Pala macht wirklich inzwischen als Vergelter gut Schaden..... ABER an einen meiner Mages reicht er nicht im entferntesten heran.... 
Zumindest kann ich inzwischen mit dem pala auch mal leveln und nicht nur da sitzen und saufen nach jedem Kampf. Das ist sehr hübsch. 


Wenn einer mal einen Pala gespielt hat, der nicht so toll ausgerüstet ist und mit diesem leveln möchte, der kennt dieses Elend..... und jeder der sich hier über etwas mehr Schaden bei einem Pala beschwert, der spiele selbst einen, mit dem ursprünglichen - nicht vorhandenen Schaden.....

Und dann hat man plötzlich Respekt vor allen Palaspielern, die bereits 70 sind und hört auf zu heulen...


----------



## n3tch3r (17. Oktober 2008)

man man man... tun so viele von euch rumheulern nur so oder seit ihr wirklich so doof/uninformiert?

Beispiel Paladin/Vergelter.

Jow sie hauen jetzt supi rein und heilen können sie auch noch bombe und gehen nicht oom. Jow das stimmt =)
Man bedenke allerdings das mit Wotlk Vergelterpaladine KEINE INT. mehr auf ihre Gegenstände haben werden. Das heißt die tuckern vllt mit 4k mana auf lvl 80 rum. Das heißt die können nicht mehr Heilen oder so nebenbei. Dafür haben sie schlicht und einfach garkein Mana. 

Sprich am Bespiel eines Palas: Sie können mit Wotlk nicht mehr Schaden raushauen und sich heilen! 

Denkt mal drüber nach =)

Schönes Wochenende noch...


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

Dafür haben "reine" dds mehr attacken fürn pvp wo sie zu den gegner kommen bzw wegkommen

zbs

Paladin hat nur 15% mehr geschwindigkeit und segen der freiheit
Krieger haben 60% slow, anstürmen, abfangen (sachen wie cd von abfangen weg macht) und 50% weniger heal (MS und das talent bei furor)

Schamane hat nur frostschock geisterwolf und keine stun fähigkeit
Hunter hat eisfalle, schlangenfalle, pet, ms effekt, erschütternder schuss, sind weitkämpfer usw

Und das mit den gleichen dmg ist im

Pve: das sie auch in raids mitgenommen werden und nicht nur als healbot und tankbot angenutzt werden (siehe pre bc)
PvP:Sie haben zwar heal fähigkeiten aber keine cd fähigkeiten wie frostnova eisblock oder Eislanze


----------



## SyntaXKilla (17. Oktober 2008)

hm... ich hab den neun Patch noch nicht installiert,
aber was ich so gelesen habe, bzw. den neuen SkillBaum vom mage, 
denke ich wird da auch orgentlich dmg rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich wieder ^^

aber pls nerv doch endlich Hexer und Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (17. Oktober 2008)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> hm... ich hab den neun Patch noch nicht installiert,
> aber was ich so gelesen habe, bzw. den neuen SkillBaum vom mage,
> denke ich wird da auch orgentlich dmg rauskommen
> 
> ...



Im PvE mit Rotation uiuiui

im PvP meiner Meinung nach ein wenig abgeschwächt. Wobei er eher glücksabhängiger geworden ist. In der Arena war Magier ja nie so ne große Leuchte. Ich bin bis 80 erstmal zu Frieden und dann sehen wir weiter, wie sich die Klassen einreihen.

Noch ist es zu früh an allen Zipfeln von Blizzards Rock zu zerren...


----------



## Mike22a (17. Oktober 2008)

So muss auch ma die Palas beschützen ey ...... Alle Noobs die keine ahnung von WoW haben Whinen rum weil se nicht mehr immer nur auf die schutzlosen Palas gehen können, Als Pala hat man solange zum lvln gehabt und trinken mehr als wir überhaupt kämpfen im PVP is man als Pala meistens gerannt weil man eh niemanden ToT bekommen hat mit nem normalen Equipment also .....jetzt macht Pala das erste mal schaden also lasst ihn doch alle andeen klassen sind auch heftiger geworden schau mal Mage mit den Instant Pyros wo er als Fire Mage jetzt raushauen kann also....

Na dann...

Mfg Mike


----------



## neo1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Müssen für das Thema ständig neue Threads aufgemacht werden?
> 
> Jetzt sagt euch mal ein lvl 70 Vergelter Pala was: Ja, ihr habt in gewisser weise recht euch zu beschweren. Palas können Tanken, Heilen und durch den Patch sogar Damage machen.
> *Aber* Wir mussten dafür aber auch ewigkeiten nur Spott über uns ergehen lassen: Palas können net richtig tanken, sie können net richtig heilen un Schaden machen sie erst recht ned! Wir waren wohl die meist gehasste Klasse in WoW. Alle wollten das wir endlich mal stärker werden und auch mal unsren Beitrag in der Welt (of Warcraft) leisten. Nun wurde uns Palas das endlich mal ermöglicht und schon sind wieder alle unzufrieden!
> ...




Ähh es hatte nie jemand was gegen palas die waren einfach gay und konnten kein schaden machen. Jetzt sind sie gay und machen schaden aber haste schonmal ein schwulen sich schlagen gesehen nein palas müssen sich einfach in ihrer angstblase verstecken und schwul durch die gegend latchen dazu sind die da.
Niemand woolte das etwas an palas geändert wird!!!


----------



## n3tch3r (17. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ähh es hatte nie jemand was gegen palas die waren einfach gay und konnten kein schaden machen. Jetzt sind sie gay und machen schaden aber haste schonmal ein schwulen sich schlagen gesehen nein palas müssen sich einfach in ihrer angstblase verstecken und schwul durch die gegend latchen dazu sind die da.
> Niemand woolte das etwas an palas geändert wird!!!



bohr wie ich dich und deine aussagen verabscheue! Wie kann man sowas in einem öffentlichen Forum zu WoW schreiben? Bitte gib uns deinen Server und deinen Ingamenamen damit wir Palas niemals mit dir unterwegs sein müssen. Danke...


----------



## neo1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> bohr wie ich dich und deine aussagen verabscheue! Wie kann man sowas in einem öffentlichen Forum zu WoW schreiben? Bitte gib uns deinen Server und deinen Ingamenamen damit wir Palas niemals mit dir unterwegs sein müssen. Danke...


Server: Sen´jin
Name: Ich töte Palas
Gild: Palas sind doof


----------



## ReWahn (17. Oktober 2008)

Glaubt ihr denn echt, dass ihr im Zustand absoluter Überstärke beliebter werdet?
Ich hatte eigentlich nie was eggen eine spezifische Klasse, aber wenn ich mir dei antworten einiger palas hier durchlese ("Geschieht euch recht! endlich sind wir imba", "Wir sind gar net imba, ihr spielt nur schlecht!", ...) kommt ein leichter hass auf diese klasse auf...


----------



## Rise Above (17. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> 1:mitlerweile ists echt so das nen druide bzw. nen pala mehr schaden machen als nen magier, obwohl sie mehr aushalten und sich heilen können, das hat nichtsmehr mit balancing zu tun, das it einfach nur üperpowert.
> 
> 2:würd nen mage nen heal bekommen würden sofort alle losheulen das das doch total op wär und das die viel zu stark wären, das die obrigen klassen aber den gleichen dmg machen wie nen dd darüber heult keiner.



1: Naja, du erwartest doch nicht ehrlich, dass man beim ersten mal alles völlig korrekt macht. Paladine sind ja jetzt ziemlich ordentlich gebufft worden. Aber kennst du den Leidensweg des Paladins? Gibt doch bestimmt 1337 Witze über Paladine und Schaden. Jetzt machen die mal gut Schaden und man weint. Es muss dir doch klar sein, dass Paladine so oder so noch etwas generft werden und ausserdem sich das mit WOTLK alles balanced.

2: Nen Mage und nen heal.. Das ist nicht das selbe wie nen Healer mit damage.
Wenn nen mage nen heal kriegt, dann wollen alle anderen dds auch heal. Wenn du als mage healen willst, skill Kräuterkunde.
"das die obrigen klassen aber den gleichen dmg machen wie nen dd darüber heult keiner."
-> Ich glaube das ist jetzt schon der 250te Mimi/Flame/Whinethread über den dmgoutput eines paladins.
Also glaub mir, es gibt mehr flamer die sich über Healer mit DMG aufregen/aufregen würden als über Mages mit Healeigenschaften, weil das nie passieren wird.


----------



## Racios (17. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...



Mimimi


----------



## Balord (17. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ähh es hatte nie jemand was gegen palas die waren einfach gay und konnten kein schaden machen. Jetzt sind sie gay und machen schaden aber haste schonmal ein schwulen sich schlagen gesehen nein palas müssen sich einfach in ihrer angstblase verstecken und schwul durch die gegend latchen dazu sind die da.
> Niemand woolte das etwas an palas geändert wird!!!


Du bist genau das perfekte Beispiel was an WoW net stimmt: Kleine kiddys die nen schurken spielen weils so schön "böse" is (nix gegen Schurken, hab selber einen als Twink) und sofort "Nerf" schreien wenn sie auf einmal nicht mehr die über Roxxor KingZ sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann wurd die eben dein Frei-kill weggenommen und bist auch net mehr unbedingt durch dern Patch überall auf Platz 1, aber das wird dir mit erscheinen des Todesritters wieder passieren, und dann? Ist der Pala dann nicht mehr auf der Abschussliste weil dann der DK besser ist als du?
Falls du jetzt keine Palas mehr im Bg töten kannst, weil sie nun zurück schlagen sag ich dir nur; learn 2 play! andre schaffens auch


----------



## Donnerig (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach was könnte ich jetzt einen langen,ausführlichen und tiefschürfenden Eintrag schreiben. Aber ich sage nur dazu:

Wenn Du seit Release als Paladin die blöden Witze erträgst und 21 mal mit Random TdM warst als Tank, dann findest Du die Neuerungen nur verdient.
Genauso gilt das für die Schamamen, die als Healbot und Litfßsäulen-Steller ihr Dasein fristeten oder die armen Druiden, die das Oomkin-Geseiere nicht mehr hören können.

/Lanze für die Hybrid-Klassen bricht


----------



## Darkfire (17. Oktober 2008)

MIMIMIMIMMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
i !!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111einseinselfeinhundertelf


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi...l2p dann schaffst du es auch mit deinem OP Paladin der mit 3.0.2 eh schon gepusht wurde auch mal.


MfG Shaguar


----------



## schoeni (17. Oktober 2008)

ich hab zurzeit eine magierin und einen druiden auf 70 und zieh mir grad einen paladin hoch
mmh warum spiel ich nun genau diese klassen?
nein nicht was ihr jetzt denkt, ich will nicht der imba roxxor dmg <insert_class_here> sondern ich spiele diese charaktere weil sie mir spaß machen

ja genau spaß
meiner meinung nach gehts in WoW nunmal darum spaß zu haben, darum werd ich auch meine magierin mitm addon weiterzocken weil mirs zocken mit ihr am meisten spaß bringt

und die moral davon?
habt spaß leutz und lasst dieses ewige mimimi
es nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## neo1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Du bist genau das perfekte Beispiel was an WoW net stimmt: Kleine kiddys die nen schurken spielen weils so schön "böse" is (nix gegen Schurken, hab selber einen als Twink) und sofort "Nerf" schreien wenn sie auf einmal nicht mehr die über Roxxor KingZ sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hallo ihr palas fürt euch hier auf wie die kings ja. Es wurde nie etwas über Palas gesagt (auser das sie schwul sind) und jetzt macht ihr so als ob ihr die armen hühner sein? 
Auf wem wurde immer rumgehackt?
Auf den Schurken und Jägern!!

Und wenn du mich als kiddi bezeichnest weil ich meine meinung sage und nicht hintenrum mir alles denke was bist du dan mit deim farbrumgegleckse?

Palas sind schon immer das letzte können nicht heilen nicht kämpfen nix!


----------



## Kusownik (17. Oktober 2008)

mache schonn 3 monate pause mit wow dazu möchte ich sagen das es immer so war mall die klasse mall die is besser
was hier zum kotzen finde sind die scheiss mimimis sucht euch mall andres forum iher idioten.


----------



## Acuria (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde der TE hat völlig recht, der Pala war slbst in Blizzards Beschreibung nur ein Supporter, der Krieger reiner dd oder Tank der Mage und Hexer DD Klassen mit cc und so weiter bla bla.
Fakt ist, nach dem Patch ist mir auch bei WOW die Lust vergangen denn:

Ich Spiele eienne Hexer, Warri und Shamanen und könnte nur kotzen was ich jetzt erleben musste.
Mein Hexer ist wirklich gut Equipt und instanzen betrete ich nur mit gescheiter Pve Skillung aber es kann nich sein das jetzt der Tank mit Dmg Platz 1 is der Pala im BG alles wegkloppt und Schurken Druiden Mages Warlock voll im Arsch gepatcht wurden.

Dazu kommt das ich gestern Nacht Kara mit einer Lowbob Gruppe gemacht habe wo die Hälfte blau war, Resultat war das wir in 1 STD durch waren.

Sorry Blizzard aber so wie das Spiel verhunst wurde nur weil die kleinen Scheißer ohne Skill nichts reißen konnten, weinen mussten, gibt euch noch lange nicht das recht das Balancing über Bord zu werfen und Hello Kitty Niveau an den Mann zu bringen.

GZ zu den Leuten die in 2 Wochen mit T6 rumlaufen wärend wir uns einen abgeschuftet haben.
Auf Blizzard is echt geschissen.


----------



## Viorel (17. Oktober 2008)

kriegst nen keks geh den inner ecke lutschen


----------



## n3tch3r (17. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr palas fürt euch hier auf wie die kings ja. Es wurde nie etwas über Palas gesagt (auser das sie schwul sind) und jetzt macht ihr so als ob ihr die armen hühner sein?
> Auf wem wurde immer rumgehackt?
> Auf den Schurken und Jägern!!
> 
> ...





roflmao. made my day!!! lololol!!!1111eineinself


----------



## neo1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

Kusownik schrieb:


> mache schonn 3 monate pause mit wow dazu möchte ich sagen das es immer so war mall die klasse mall die is besser
> was hier zum kotzen finde sind die scheiss mimimis sucht euch mall andres forum iher idioten.


Ja das is klar aber jetzt wurde eine klasse total auser ihrer form gebracht.
Wenn ich im BG jetzt ein Pala sehe ist es so als ob ich Paris hilton bei der müllabfuhr sehe das passt nicht zusammen Pala +dmg + heilen +Plattenrüstung+ Angstblase das hoch 2 mal ...... giebt unmöglich!


----------



## Kusownik (17. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ja das is klar aber jetzt wurde eine klasse total auser ihrer form gebracht.
> Wenn ich im BG jetzt ein Pala sehe ist es so als ob ich Paris hilton bei der müllabfuhr sehe das passt nicht zusammen Pala +dmg + heilen +Plattenrüstung+ Angstblase das hoch 2 mal ...... giebt unmöglich!




Jopa kann sein wie gesagt spiele ich nicht meher bis addon, wenns so ist wird das geändert denke ich mit kleinen patch


----------



## neo1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

Kusownik schrieb:


> Jopa kann sein wie gesagt spiele ich nicht meher bis addon, wenns so ist wird das geändert denke ich mit kleinen patch


Hoffentlich


----------



## pR13st (17. Oktober 2008)

LooooooooL, schneelüftchen würde nie ein unfertiges patch rausbringen.....*kugelüberdenboden.


----------



## heavy-metal (17. Oktober 2008)

spiel mal nen ele schamie, der kann nich mitm mage mithalten, zumindest nicht im pvp wenn sie gegeneinander kämpfen, da hat der mage einfach zuviel cds....


----------



## Balord (17. Oktober 2008)

Blizz hat bereits Stellungnahme dazu genommen (besser gesagt Blizz Poster Ghostcrawler). Hier is der Link

Darin sagt Blizz, das zwar der Burstdamage des Palas aufgrund von Imbalane im PvP runtergestuft wird. Der DPS bleibt jedoch gleich! Zusätzlich wird DS nicht mehr Heiligschaden mehr machen, sondern ledigliech normalen.

Es ist also von Blizz gewollt, das Palas jetzt Schaden machen. Nur der extrem hohe Burstschaden der auch zu den Problemen im Kampf gegen einen Pala führen, war nicht so gedacht. Das heißt, Palas werden wirklich Damagedealer.


----------



## Odinol (17. Oktober 2008)

Yeah!!!

MIIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIM


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Oktober 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> kriegst nen keks geh den inner ecke lutschen




Made MY day ^^


----------



## Kusownik (17. Oktober 2008)

Was jetzt alles passiert ist nur die vorbereitung bis das addon raus kommt,es wird schon oder?^^ hab selber einem Mage und Pvp Krieger.Joa hab grade mich schlau gemacht komisch was die da gemacht haben Pala is zu imba so wars aber fruher auch zb ganz am anfang war der furor krieger nr1 du chast alles weg gehauen(die anfangs zeiten  pvp)
dann der mage schurke hexer usw , aber das mit dem pala is mir neu ich denke die werden das schon ändern.

Mfg


----------



## Anduris (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Mordlust vom Schurken ist eh das beste.. 
damit hasute stoffis mit 8-10k life in 3 sekunden um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Blizz hat bereits Stellungnahme dazu genommen (besser gesagt Blizz Poster Ghostcrawler). Hier is der Link
> 
> Darin sagt Blizz, das zwar der Burstdamage des Palas aufgrund von Imbalane im PvP runtergestuft wird. Der DPS bleibt jedoch gleich! Zusätzlich wird DS nicht mehr Heiligschaden mehr machen, sondern ledigliech normalen.
> 
> Es ist also von Blizz gewollt, das Palas jetzt Schaden machen. Nur der extrem hohe Burstschaden der auch zu den Problemen im Kampf gegen einen Pala führen, war nicht so gedacht. Das heißt, Palas werden wirklich Damagedealer.


Dan ist Blizzard echt scheiße ja die ganze zeit von müssen an der wc3 saga dran bleiben und jetzt so ein bullshit ich werd mich beschweren!
WOW wird nähmlich grade kaputt gemacht.


----------



## REID15 (17. Oktober 2008)

ja finds auch komisch das sich die hybrid klassen beschweren das sie weniger schaden machen als reine dds

achso un


mimimimimimimimimimimi QQ


----------



## warloc (17. Oktober 2008)

eben in arena 2 retri palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ham hammer der gerechtigkeit gemacht danach waren ich und mein freund tot oO
alle anderen klassen ham wir besiegt 


irgendwie komisch dass die uns in 5secs killen konnten, da sie damals keinen schaden machen konnten is das sehr ungewöhnlich 
achja und fals dies 5secs nich ausreichen bobble an danach is man auf jedenfall tot...

deprimierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrParallax (17. Oktober 2008)

ich habs vor 3 monaten gesagt ich habs vor wochen gesagt ich habs kurz vorm patch gesagt.....

das ganze spiel wird aufgrund von obervollpfosten und absoluten vollspacken wie sie zu 90% hier auf buffed rumhängen kaputt gemacht....

sie zahlen geld, blizzard will noch mehr von den vollidi pfosten und macht die klassen so damit sie vollidi pfosten anlocken...

als ich das erwähnt hab sind antworten gekommen wie:

-blizzard macht das schon
-die wissen was se tun
-etz wart doch mal ab du kannst doch gar net sagen wie sich das im spiel auswirkt

mit patch 5.0.2 schaut das dann so aus:

eine rüstungsklasse..... jeder char hat halt dann ähnlich viel rüstung
eine attribut: Schaden +150
eine Farbe: Lila schaut cooler aus

es ist absolut egal welche klasse du spielst oder was du kannst

5 mages legen den ober boss, genau so wie 5 schamanen oder 5 krieger oder 5 pets oder sonst noch was....

dafür das das spiel echt mal gut war wünsch ich mir den tot von den blöden kiddys und sonstigen arschlöchern die hier rumhocken und mimimimimi schreien nur weil jemand über das prinzip eines spieles diskutieren will.... 

man darf ja net mal sagen hey die fähigkeit is echt gut da kommt schon mimimimimimimimimi... 
also geht sterben und spielt super mario da habt ihr alle die gleichen fähigkeiten (wenn ihr die blume erwischt)

mfg
parallax


----------



## Leyliana (17. Oktober 2008)

Gott is das traurig hier... nur Kindergartenkinder und Hauptschüler anwesend..

Allein die Tatsache das ein Magier rumheult is nur lächerlich...we've got buffed..but...WE CRY!


Nehmt's hin wie's ist und gut is...


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Oktober 2008)

generell ist es aber sod as palas momentan am meisten schaden machen.. gleichviel mitm krieger sogar mehr.. was bedeutet sie killen nen krieger haben am ende noch 30% hp heilen sich und weiter.. das ist net gebalanced.. allerdings sagte blizz scho das sich das ändert^^


----------



## Krayzie88 (17. Oktober 2008)

WER MIMIMI
postet ist ein kleines dumes kind !!!
und hat keine argumente !
Also ihr seid alles dumme kleine Gimps !
.....


----------



## Kusownik (17. Oktober 2008)

DrParallax schrieb:


> ich habs vor 3 monaten gesagt ich habs vor wochen gesagt ich habs kurz vorm patch gesagt.....
> 
> das ganze spiel wird aufgrund von obervollpfosten und absoluten vollspacken wie sie zu 90% hier auf buffed rumhängen kaputt gemacht....
> 
> ...




es ist so und es wird so sein!


----------



## OMGlooool (17. Oktober 2008)

leute, leute, leute

also ich hab mir hier n paar seiten antworten durchgelesen und ich glaube ich muss euch das nochmal alles erklären...

hybrid klassen werden meistens von leuten gespielt die sich für den totalen GANGSTA halten, zB ein feral dudu der meint er könnte besser heilen, tanken und dmg machen als der ganze restliche raid zusammen.
Solche leute können meistens nicht wirklich spielen und sind deshalb eher underpowered.

natürlich gibt es auch vernünftige spieler die hybridklassen spielen. Diese wissen aber dass sie eigentlich nur das können auf das sie geskillt sind und das mit gleichem equip auch nicht ganz so gut wie eine reine klasse. Solche Spieler wollen sich die Möglichkeit offenhalten, später einfach mal umzuskillen, oder/und sie können sich nicht entscheiden.
auch nicht overpowered.

dann gibt es noch die heulenden stoffis die kein dmgmeter haben und gar nicht merken das sie doppelt so viel schaden machen wie zB nen schami...(ja ich bin hexer)

ps: kommt ein hexer in dein haus dann komm schnell raus sonst kommt er in dein zimmer und dann lebst du nimmer


----------



## hawayboy (17. Oktober 2008)

ich habe nen mage als main

und levle mir gerade nen pala hoch

hab teilweise vor dem patch mitwoch gelevelt und jetzt natürlich auch

und mal echt, ich kans mit dem pala  locker mit 3 mobs  die jeweils 3 lv über mir sind gleichzeitig aufnehmen

gehts noch?

freue mich natürlich, das ich etz beim questen voll fetze aber wie soll das den weiter gehen?

pala ist overpowerd
/sign


----------



## JackDraco (17. Oktober 2008)

Da ich nur PVE mach, interessierts mich nicht wirklcih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hauptsache das Team spielt gut zusammen, wir hauen uns ja nicht gegenseitig aufs maul! Von daher ... "wayne" für mich!


----------



## AAWolfman (17. Oktober 2008)

OMFG  



also ich habe nen tank warrie und so wie du das da oben hinstellst ist es in keinem fall richtig wenn du dir die anderen klassen genauer anschaust entdeckst du auch deren schwächen und das sind doch so einige klar begegnet man klassen bzw chars wo man das gefühl hat der ist OP aber dem ist nicht so denn diese spieler verstehen einfach was von ihrer klasse und wissen wie sie sie richtig spielen und haben wahrscheinlich ncoh das passende eq dazu was die unterschiede grade im pvp schon sehr groß werden lässt da du da ja eh von grün bis t6 oder s4 alles antriffst  und wenn ein frischer 70er auf einen s4er trifft so ist das schon naja eigentlich nicht fair aber damit muss jeder rechenn das wichtigste ist aber in jedem fall die schwächen der eigenen klasse zu verstecken oder möglichst zu umgehen und die der anderen auszunutzen sowie die stärken der eigenen klasse pvp ist halt nicht nur einfach rein und dmg sondern  taktik sich gezielt die klassen auch aussuchen die schlechte karten gegen einen haben als mage zum beispiel alle nahkämpfer als krieger schurken oder stoffies ausser mage ^^ usw usw was auch sehr nützlich grad in massenschlachten ist als mage FROSTNOVA und alle drum rum sind eingefrostet also learn to play und dann komm wieder


----------



## Barrol (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir jz nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ,-

Ich spiele Paladin und Magier ,-

Ich hab pre BC einen Paladin gespielt ,- der konnte nunja wollen wir es nett sagen - nicht so sonderlich viel ...
dazu wurde er immer verscmäht und gehänselt ,- im gegenastz zum schamy der damals pew pew bähm bähm sich überall durchgekloppt hat, BC war der dudu op, wie die meisten sagen zumindestens pvp bereich gesehen, der schmay war meines erachtens auch nicht so schlecht,- aber der pali .... ich Persönlich habe nie groß pvp gemacht,- 
aber vor dem patch konnte ich als retri keine sonderlich gute dmg spitze fahren im pvp, vorallem wenn man grade erst auf 70 war und sich versucht hat s2 zuholen und aufs bg jointe und dann s4 typen angerannt kommt,_ aber sowas ist normal ...
Jz fahr ich etwas, deutlich, mehr schaden,- es ist berechtigt das der Paladin nach einer langen zeit endlich mal in allen bereichen zugebrauchen ist. TAnken ist er super, dmg kann er jz auch machen, und zwar so richtig, und er kann auch endlich heilen, nen anderes heiler machen als nen MT,- ...

Dazu werden magieer immer mehr eingehoplt ovm schaden her... Die Hexer sind mit BC krass in den Vordergrung geschoben worden ... Aber bislang hab ich mich nicht von einem Hybrid char auf selben qeuip schadne im dmg ziehen lassen ... (pve)
Allerdings kann man fast sagen das der magier im Pve bereich mittlerweile ne nite wird (^^) ich werde zum teil nur mitgenommen wenn ich das beliebte sheep makro habe, nbatürlich habe ich es, dazu werden magier im raid mit, TISCH!, begrüst und sind auch vorwiegend int-buffer. Leider rücken wir hjalt in den hintergrund, trotzdem zieh ich bislang , gut muss sagen ich hab noch nicht soviele raids gemacht seit 3.0.2 aber die die ich gemacht habe hab ich mich nicht scharmlos abgezogen lassen,- 
Dazu muss man sagen das der PvP magier , frosti, doch bislang so nice war... Magier waren wie ich fand eine der PvP klassen in BC. war Ja pre bc etwas gefährlich pvp zumachen weil -no abhärtung-, für die dies nicht wissen. 

Nun mein Fazit,-

Der pala hat seinen Schaden verdient ,- vll insgesamt noch ein bisschen ztuhoch aber der patch ist erst 3 tage auf den server, das sollte vielen auch schon zudenken geben sich nach drei tagen schon so zu buckieren.
Der Pala hat auch siene verbessderten heilfähigkeiten verdient,- endlich nichtmehr das lahme NUR MT geheale ...

Der magier ,- mhh ich würd mich zwar freuen wenn mein schaden etwas angehoben würde um meinen feststehnden begriff als einer der reinsten DD's (mit schurke) darzustellen, allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das der magier so selbst seine netten fähigkeiten hat. magier-vanish, eisblock, frostnova, blink ...

An alle übermäßigen Flamer, Der patch ist erst 3 tage auf den servern ist für lvl 80 eig. balanced und diente in dazu schonmal die neuen fähigkeiten zuzeigen damit nicht alle damitz überrumpelt werden mkit wotlk.
Ich üpersönlich nehme das ganz gelassen ... blizz hat bislang immer den pala generrft & und den magier ^^ ...

Naja bb hf und so und nun an die flamer ,- die sichelrich noch zahlreiche beitröäge schreibenw erden hf und so viel erfolg im leben, it's just a game, -

btw es gibt bei den ladeschirmen ein  spruch,- man sollte alles in maßen genießen, auch wow!
Nehmt euch das mla zuherzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Flame on-


----------



## Snorry (17. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related

hunter sind mal wieder die verlierer MIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## hanktheknife (17. Oktober 2008)

Magier sind ganz wichtig ... für's Wasser holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (17. Oktober 2008)

muss dir zustimmen, ich bin s4 fullschurke mit 2,2 k ap 40% crit und dann kommt im BG einfach son jämmerlicher s1/2 oder gar grün equipter vergelterpaladin an der auchnoch klickt, haut mir ne buße rein und schwupp onehitted der mich, falls er mal kein stun macht haut er instant seine behinderte bubble rein die blizz eh abschaffen sollte und klopft dann weiter auf mich ein

ich selbst hab auch n druiden mit t4 gear, mache locker 6k starfire unbuffed und meine verjüngung z.b. tickt mal ebend so mit 800 runter, fazit: mein druide macht mehr dmg als mein schurke UND heilt auchnoch wie bescheuert alles weg

paladine sind da noch schlimmer als druiden weil die ja echt alles onehitten immo

schamanen sind nicht op, im gegenteil, die meisten guten shamis haben kein bock mehr auf wow weil ihre klasse echt NIX mehr kann.. ich sag nur Crybane


Als TBC rauskam, habe ich gesagt PreBC war ne schöne Zeit. Wisst ihr was ich jetzt sage als der erste Schritt richtung LK gemacht wurde? TBC war ne schöne Zeit. Das Spiel verliert was spieltechnik angeht ihre Klasse. Dafür wird die Grafik etc immer geil9R und man kann jetzt seine Erfolge anguckn und mit anderen vergleichen. Yeah! /überdimensionierte fakefreude off


----------



## Serthil (17. Oktober 2008)

der dudu der mehr dmg macht als ich
der pala der mehr dmg macht als ich
der 0815 sonstwas nicht rein dd der mehr dmg mcaht als ich
cheatet entweder
oder is ein ganzes tier über mir vom equip

basta

58 3 0  mage

möp


----------



## Georan (17. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...




DIE TALENTE SIND AUF LVL 80 AUSGELEGT WANN VERSTEHT IHR DAS ENDLICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gallatin8 (17. Oktober 2008)

also wer behauptet das mein Pala mehr schaden macht als ein gleichequipter Mage.....dem muss ich leider zustimmen...ABER warum beschwert ihr euch eigentlich? was ist so schlimm daran das sie viel schaden machen? hauptsache der boss liegt oder man hat das BG gewonnen. Ich denke alle Klassen haben ihre berechtigung wegen CC, Buffs und ähnlichem deshalb sollte man sich nicht aufregen ich denke wenn Wotlk erst da ist werden DDs wieder mehr schaden machen als Hybriden bzw. auch länger durchhalten da sie im gegensatz zu Hybriden denke ich besseres Mana managment haben (von Schurken und Kriegern garnicht zu reden)


----------



## Rußler (17. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...


LOL, nur weil die Hybride mal oben in der recount-Liste stehen, muss natürlich irgendjemand anfangen zu weinen.
Bevor das sowar, das die Hybride genauso reinhaunen wie reine DD Klassen wurde immer gesagt wir können eh nix, und sind nur zum Anregen da......Jetzt wo wir mal alles, und alles richtig können , heult ihr rum das wir was können. Seid doch mal froh das ihr uns im raid habt, und von uns profitiert.
Und wenn Hybride so toll sind, warum zögerst du noch? Zock dir einen hoch und sei glücklich.  War doch klar, dass Blizz das irgendwann mal so ändert, dass hybride alles richtig können, und nicht von allem ein bisschen....Sonst würd es nurnoch mages, rouges, priests und warris im Raid geben.Daher hab ich von Anfang an DuDu gezockt. Schau ma nen Moonkin, der haut rein wien mage, heilt sich selbst wien priest, und hat Rüstung wien Warri.Zudem noch Verwurzeln,Aura, Anregen, AoE..

Naja der Thread is eher zum Heulen, als die Nachricht dass Hybride Overpowerd sind.
Denk ma drüber nach.

MfG Rußler

P.S.: Sei froh du kannst gegner in ein Schaaf verwandeln, und Mana gegen Essen Tauschen... ;-Þ


----------



## Annovella (17. Oktober 2008)

war grad in der arena
1. 7 sekunden delaylaggs
2. wir sind full s4 schurke und mage und der gegnerische verg. pala ONEHITTET UNS EINFACH
3. der eismage (sein mate) stand nur afk in der base
4. wir verlieren 34 pkt
5. blizzard ist ein husoverein
6. quit wow bye


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

Um überhaupt zu wissen was "owerpowerd" oder "imba" ist müssen wir erstmal wissen was "balance" überhaupt in wow bedeutet

Die meisten würden sagen "balance ist wenn ich alle umhauen kann" aber ich sag jetzt mal "balance ist wenn alle klassen gleich laut schreien " und da der paladin (noch) nicht so laut schreit wie die anderen klassen müss blizzard Palas bringen gleich laut wie die anderen zu schreien und dann wäre es balanced und es würde niemand mehr "unbalanced bzw "owerpowerd" schreien  sondern "NERF *insert beliebige klasse hier* plxxxx"

Und so löst man ein Problem mit der klassen ungleichheit

oder anders gesagt :

"Nichts ist owerpowerd solange alle klassen gleich laut rumwhinen"


----------



## Caldir (17. Oktober 2008)

Lösung: Krieger dürfen endlich heilen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. Oktober 2008)

Caldir schrieb:


> Lösung: Krieger dürfen endlich heilen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber nur wenn der furor und waffen talent baum ins nirvana geschickt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (19. Oktober 2008)

Dagger1488 schrieb:


> hab auch ne mage und ich muss dir sagen dass ich dir 100%ig zustimmen



ebenso, wobei nicht ganz. denn wenn eine universal klasse (druide/pala - priester, schami zähle ich mal nicht, weil die nicht tanken können) wenn sie eine richtug geskillt haben bei den anderen richtungen nicht mehr so gut sind und sind.
sicher ist der druide ein wenig OP aber du kannst nicht wirklich verlangen alle universalklassen zusammen zu nerven (wer würde z.B. nen druiden noch in Raid mitnehmen, wenn er nicht mehr richtig tanken/heilen könnte oder keinen wirklichen schaden mehr fahren könnte?) weil das das game iwi kaputt machen würde

mfg LAX


----------



## Kheltaras (19. Oktober 2008)

BOOOM ELE SCHAMY POWER MAX DMG IMBA... schamies machen schon schaden ob meele oder ele...
ok dudus sind sowieso kacke
und palas ham ne bubble


----------



## Foxwolf (19. Oktober 2008)

wie ihr hier abkakt .... er hat doch recht was er sagt @ #1
schamis, dudus, palas sind klassen die sich heilen können, sollten deshalb auch weniger schaden machen als ne reine dd klasse, oder blizz macht es gleich so und gibt jeder klasse heilzauber was ja jez mit zaubermacht eh egal is


----------



## Racios (19. Oktober 2008)

wertzû schrieb:


> aha nur feral sind dumm moon is das einzig ware



Du bist dumm. Das einzige Wahre kommt von Wahrheit und wird mit H geschrieben. Nicht verwechseln mit dem Produk "Ware".


----------



## Falkulus (19. Oktober 2008)

genau Dudus sind TOTAL overpowerd vorallem weil wir auch ein Wasserelementar, Festfrieren, eisige Adern, aus dem Stun blinzlen und Eisblock haben wie die Frost Mages. o.O

Ganz erhlich? 

MIMIMIMIMI :-P 

im PVP haut ein guter Frostmage meinen Dudu Twink immer noch in Stücke. 

Elune Ador Falkulus


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Okay dann ich auch mal...

Ich halts in meiner Gilde genauso...jeder soll spielen auf was er bock hat. Scheissegal ob Pala B mehr Schaden macht als Magier B. (Mal abgesehen davon würdich Magier B in dem Fall dringend empfehlen Ausrüstung und Skillung zu überprüfen, denn selbst mit dem Patch MUSS da was nicht stimmen). Nichtsdestsotrotz...Ja die Klasse sind ungleich...und gottseidank ja ist das auch so....Niemand der auch nur entfernt auf seinen liebevoll aufgebauten Char was hält, nagelt den gleich an die Wand nur weil der , der oder der 100 mehr Schaden fährt. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, ich sprech nur für PvE, PvPler sind mir zu meist eh ein Graus, das bestätigt dieser Thread, wenn man sich die  Antworten teilweise (und auch in anderen Threads zum Patch) durchliest, könnte man fast meinen die Masse spielt PvP, denn darüber wird am Meisten gejammert. "Warum kann ich Spieler X nicht mehr schlagen? Ich war doch vorher so Imba. Voll unfair, jetzt rockt mich auch noch Spieler Y weg...." BLAAAA.

Allerdings. Ich betrachte die Sache mit den zwei Talentbäumen die in Planung sind mehr als skeptisch. Da diese effektiv nur den Hybridklassen einen entscheidenden Vorteil bringen würden.


----------



## harlot07 (19. Oktober 2008)

boah leute...

keine klasse ist op atm. die hybriden machen jetzt ganz gut schaden das stimmt. aber es ist ja nicht so, dass man schaden mache, heilen und gleichzeitig tanken kann >_>

nehmen wir mal den "ZomFG-uber-roxoOr-retri" als bsp:

im raid macht er jetzt ganz ordentlich schaden. freut euch über schneller liegende bosse und heult nicht rum!
im pvp ist er auch nicht so op wie alle behaupten..das kommt euch nur so vor, weil ihr vorher nur /lol und /spit markos spammen musstet, damit die umfallen. schurken, magier und hexer sind unbesiegbar für einen retri (wenn richtig gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und wenn ich solche sachen höre wie "wir sind full s4 schurke und mage und der gegnerische verg. pala ONEHITTET UNS EINFACH" dann muss ich doch erstnsthaft glauben, dass ihr alle an hirnschwund leidet. ein onehit ist jemanden mit einem schlag zu töten (was eig klar sein sollte^^). ein s4 schurke hat 11-12k life. zeig mir eine klasse die soviel schaden mit EINEM schlag/cast macht? das gibts einfach nicht!
und grade magier und schurken sollten überhaupt keinen grund haben zu heulen. magier können paladine totkiten und schurken können diese im stunlock umnuken!

ausserdem ist wow eh kein pvp spiel..wenn ihr das auf hohem niveau wollt geht zu war. obwohl..da gibts bestimmt auch das schere-stein-papier-prinzip - zockt cs..da ist alles gebalanced! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ist abhärtung nicht atm sowieso verbuggt? da bringt euch euer resicap dann eh nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> war grad in der arena
> 1. 7 sekunden delaylaggs
> 2. wir sind full s4 schurke und mage und der gegnerische verg. pala ONEHITTET UNS EINFACH
> 3. der eismage (sein mate) stand nur afk in der base
> ...


und Tschüss.


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2008)

jo finde auch die balance der klassen fehlen irgendwie seit dem patch , hoffe die kurrieren das wieder einigermaßen...


----------



## Iwarsnet (19. Oktober 2008)

palas und druis können mit richtiger skillung momentan mit magiern im pvp mithalten...
 das wird sich mit lvl 80 wohl ändern und keiner is mehr traurig.  pve kannste zumindest den pala ma getrost stecken
lassen. feral dudu hab ich noch keinen vergleich in ner größeren instanz demnach kann ich dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Gromgur (19. Oktober 2008)

Bisher dachte ich, dass man ZUSAMMEN spielt und ZUSAMMEN Instanzen cleart, und dabei ist EGAL, wer auf Platz 1 im Schaden liegt oder wer auf Platz 1 in der Heilung. Zumindest ist das in meiner Gilde so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im PvP mag das was anderes sein, um das oben genannte "Paladin haut mich in Voll S4 einfach so um" mal aufzugreifen, ABEr ich behaupte, dieser paladin, der dich in voll S4 umhauen kann, hat mindestens fast voll S4, weil er sonst nie im Leben in deiner Wertungsklasse hätte spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und, mal ganz ehrlich, ihr beschwert euch über fehlende Balance im PvP? Mag daran liegen, dass WoW nunmal kein reines PvP Spiel ist, und (hoffentlich) auch nie sein wird. Und da schätzungsweise 80 % der Spieler PvE spielen, ist es klar, dass dann auf PvE gebalanced wird und nicht auf PvP. Somit kommt schon mal die ein oder andere Ungleichheit zu Stande, aber das ist sicherlich kein Weltuntergang, auch wenn anscheinend 34 verlorene Arenapunkte dies vermuten lassen (und, btw. ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, wenn dich DAS dazu bringt, WoW den Rücken zu kehren, bin ich nicht traurig drum, einen wie dich weniger zu haben).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: freut euch, dass alle Klassen nun spielfähriger sind, auch wenn einige darunter leiden, das wird sich bis 80 bestimmt wieder eingependelt haben, vorher meckern nutzt mal so gar nichts.


----------



## Tidra-on (19. Oktober 2008)

Gromgur schrieb:


> Bisher dachte ich, dass man ZUSAMMEN spielt und ZUSAMMEN Instanzen cleart, und dabei ist EGAL, wer auf Platz 1 im Schaden liegt oder wer auf Platz 1 in der Heilung. Zumindest ist das in meiner Gilde so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100% sign


----------



## Deprave (19. Oktober 2008)

Rußler schrieb:


> LOL, nur weil die Hybride mal oben in der recount-Liste stehen, muss natürlich irgendjemand anfangen zu weinen.
> Bevor das sowar, das die Hybride genauso reinhaunen wie reine DD Klassen wurde immer gesagt wir können eh nix, und sind nur zum Anregen da......Jetzt wo wir mal alles, und alles richtig können , heult ihr rum das wir was können. Seid doch mal froh das ihr uns im raid habt, und von uns profitiert.
> Und wenn Hybride so toll sind, warum zögerst du noch? Zock dir einen hoch und sei glücklich.  War doch klar, dass Blizz das irgendwann mal so ändert, dass hybride alles richtig können, und nicht von allem ein bisschen....Sonst würd es nurnoch mages, rouges, priests und warris im Raid geben.Daher hab ich von Anfang an DuDu gezockt. Schau ma nen Moonkin, der haut rein wien mage, heilt sich selbst wien priest, und hat Rüstung wien Warri.Zudem noch Verwurzeln,Aura, Anregen, AoE..
> 
> ...


Hm, ich freu mich wirklich für Retri-Palas z.B., die habens verdient, aber muss es denn gleich so krass sein? Überleg doch mal: Wenn du Klassen hast die, wie du sagst "alles richtig können", wer will denn dann noch ne Klasse in der Gruppe/im Raid, die nur einen Teil richtig kann? 
Die Stärke der Hybrid-Klasse liegt darin, dass sie sehr vielseitig und unterschiedlich einsetzbar sind. Hybride halt. Aber überleg doch mal: Nimmst du lieber nen Schurken oder Fury mit, die nix könne ausser DMG? Oder nimmst du dann doch lieber den Feral, der DMG, tanken, ein bisschen heilen, Anregen und Combat-Rezzen kann? Oder vielleicht doch lieber den Retri-Pala, der DMG, tanken, ein bisschen mehr heilen, hotten, rezzen, sdm, sdw, ausm Kampf nehmen... kann?
Oder wie wäre es mit ner Eule, nem Verstärker, nem Ele, anstatt nem Mage, Hexer...? Vorteile siehe oben.
Hybride sollten das sein, was der Name schon impliziert: Mischungen aus zwei Sache. 
Und deswegen sollte es hier auch sein wie beim Schnaps: Die Mischung ist nie so stark wie das Original!

So far
Deprave


----------



## SixNight (19. Oktober 2008)

ich will auch mimimim schreiben :/


----------



## Loredanus (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir mal nur die ersten paar Beiträge zu der Sache durchgelesen...mir stellt sich eine Frage:
Wofür sind eurer Meinung nach Dudus, Palas und Schamanen da?

Mein Gefühl sagt mir, ich könnte alles verwetten was es gibt, es würde "Heiler" dabei rauskommen....wenn dem so ist, spart euch eure Kommentare, denn ich erwarte argumentative und gut untermauerte Beiträge dazu, wofür Dudus, Palas und Schamanen da sind?

Bis dato

Lore

Nachtrag:

Zum Thema Palas, muss ich sagen, ich geniesse es als Retri auch mal wieder in Raids mitzukommen unabhängig, ob es ein Gildenraid ist oder nicht. Keine spöttischen Bemerkungen mehr zu lesen, 5 minütigen unerwiderte Fragen zu stellen, ob man am Raid teilnehmen könnte als DD. Keine implizierten Fragen, "Heiler?"  Antwort: Nein; "Tank?" Antwort: Nein "Dann nicht". Im BG auch als ernstzunehmender Gegner wahrgenommen zu werden, ausser als "imba" Heildose.

Hinzu möchte ich fügen, ich skille nicht umsonst Vergeltung, um dementsprechend auch Schaden machen zu können, ergo als reiner DD. Die Heilung ist im Vergleich zu einem Heilig geskillten Paladin ein Witz. 
Der Paladin gilt nicht umsonst als Heiliger Krieger oder political uncorrectness Gotteskrieger, dementsprechend ist er dem Krieger im dmg gleichgestellt....
Warum schreib ich das eigentlich, bringt ja eh nicht wirklich was...fällt nicht auf blumigen Boden....naja...


----------



## Tang (19. Oktober 2008)

am meisten musste ich beim warri lachen als ich gesehn habe das die 2 (2 HANDWAFFEN) tragen könn das heißt doch nicht umsonst 1handwaffe und 2handwaffe oder ? Oo


----------



## harlot07 (19. Oktober 2008)

Deprave schrieb:


> Hm, ich freu mich wirklich für Retri-Palas z.B., die habens verdient, aber muss es denn gleich so krass sein? Überleg doch mal: Wenn du Klassen hast die, wie du sagst "alles richtig können", wer will denn dann noch ne Klasse in der Gruppe/im Raid, die nur einen Teil richtig kann?
> Die Stärke der Hybrid-Klasse liegt darin, dass sie sehr vielseitig und unterschiedlich einsetzbar sind. Hybride halt. Aber überleg doch mal: Nimmst du lieber nen Schurken oder Fury mit, die nix könne ausser DMG? Oder nimmst du dann doch lieber den Feral, der DMG, tanken, ein bisschen heilen, Anregen und Combat-Rezzen kann? Oder vielleicht doch lieber den Retri-Pala, der DMG, tanken, ein bisschen mehr heilen, hotten, rezzen, sdm, sdw, ausm Kampf nehmen... kann?
> Oder wie wäre es mit ner Eule, nem Verstärker, nem Ele, anstatt nem Mage, Hexer...? Vorteile siehe oben.
> Hybride sollten das sein, was der Name schon impliziert: Mischungen aus zwei Sache.
> ...



so ein quatsch..es kommt doch im raid nicht nur auf die dps an...wenns danach gehen würde, würden alle raid setups so aussehen: 7 heiler, 3 tanks, rest hexer und schurken.
es kommt auf die gute verteilung an, dass man jede situation meistern kann. der magier z.B. wird immer mitgenommen (ja, auch wenn er nur 500 dps um t6 content machen würde) weil er einfach zu wichtigen support mitbringt. genauso der retri. wenn man einen zur verfügung hat dann nimmt man ihm gerne mit. egal ob mit dmg(jetzt) oder ohne(pre patch). schurken und fury krieger machen einfach super schaden (nur mal so am rande..beide bringen support mit: der combatschurke bringt zum bsp 2% mehr dmg gegen vergiftete ziele und der krieger den hp-/apruf (welcher ja leider jetzt nahezu unbrauchbar geworden ist durchs neue buffsystem--->sdm [ohh..nerf palas! :O])


----------



## Latharíl (19. Oktober 2008)

...es wurde sicher schon das ein oder andere mal erwähnt, aber

MIMIMIMIMIIIIIIIIIIII



*räuspert* käse zum whine?

also, ich find zwar au, das palas sackgepuscht wurden, aber das war auch nötig...un der hexer hat auch geile fähigkeiten bekommen..

aber glaubt ihr ernsthaft auf lvl 80 is das noch so?
blizz wird des hoffentlich nich ändern..ich bin mir sicher, dass auf lvl 80 ein ausgleich stattfindet...von dem her lasst doch mal die andren klassen bissi "gewinnen"...ich mein, palas waren die verlier wows...lasst sie doch auch mal wieder gut sein


----------



## sp4rkl3z (19. Oktober 2008)

Tang schrieb:


> am meisten musste ich beim warri lachen als ich gesehn habe das die 2 (2 HANDWAFFEN) tragen könn das heißt doch nicht umsonst 1handwaffe und 2handwaffe oder ? Oo



DU spielt's keine Krieger, oder?
Titans Grip (meine Meinung) kann man ruhig weg lassen, ich finde es ein ziemlich überflüssiges Talent.
Lieber den Waffenbaum als DD
Wenn man das Equip dazu hat, T5+, genug +Tempowertung und genug +Hit, dann könnts evtl nice sein...
Aber haben halt ned alle solche Sachen, von dem her wird ein Vernünftiger Warri ned unbedingt TG skillen...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Mitzy (20. Oktober 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> (…)
> Ein Paladin weiss von Level 1 an dass er Heilen, Tanken und Schaden machen kann.
> (…)
> 
> ...



Fangen wir nacheinander an. Ein Paladin kann jetzt dmg machen- vorher konnte er es kaum, zukünftig ja, aber anfangs nein.

Der Paladin hat immer noch Nachteile. Den Heiler kannste leicht am heilen hindern (ich bin Heiler, ich weiß das zu gut) und den Vergelter kannst auch auch umhauen… Ich habe gestern als Heilig Pala gegen 2 S4 Vergelter gekämpft und sie gekillt, Sägewerk eingenommen und danach noch einen Krieger gehauen- und ich bin 2 S2 Teile, 1 S3 Teil und 2 S4 Teile equipt, Rest ist (bis auf Schuhe und Ringe) Wächter- Set… Das heißt also entweder waren die Vergelter von sehr guten bots gesteuert oder ich hab skill um als Heilig Palas zu töten- wobei das durch die verringerte Abklingzeit vom Heiligen Schock super funktioniert- auch mit dem heilen macht es wieder spaß.

Viele andere Spieler haben keine Lust auf WoW… STIMMT. Wieso soll ich mit meinem Heil Paladin noch Arena machen? 2on2 war der Druide am besten, 3on3 wollte man am liebsten Shammys, Druiden oder Diszi/ Heilig Priester und im 5on5 dann Diszi/ Heilig Priester und Shammys… Der Paladin? Nein danke.
Im PvE kam der Paladin noch zum tragen- als buffender bubblebotter mit Applikation zum Heiler.
Warum spiel ich Pala? Ich reroll Diszi/ Heilig Priester… Soviel dazu.

Zum letzten Zitat:
Nur weil WAR ein PvP Spiel ist und sich hier zumeist PvPler aufregen heißt es nicht das man nicht sein Hirn benutzt und WAR ein Spiel für Idioten ist. Ich bin PvPler, habe gute Noten in der Berufsschule und bin ein guter Azubi was meine Bewertungen belegen. Ich mache RP und PvP, alle kommen prima klar mit mir und ich vertrete meine Meinung.
Es gibt viele PvPler die viel im Kopf haben- gerade die guten PvPler haben viel im Kopf. 
Der gute PvPler muss sich schnell entscheiden, was er angreift, was er nutzt, wie er es nutzt und ob er es jetzt nutzt oder noch wartet.


----------



## Caldir (20. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aber nur wenn der furor und waffen talent baum ins nirvana geschickt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



abgelehnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (20. Oktober 2008)

Mimimim Magier sind eh nur noch keksdosen mimimi


----------



## lilopart (20. Oktober 2008)

EdenX schrieb:


> Euer Geheule ist erst gerechtfertigt, wenn mein Paladin Tische stellen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brunza (20. Oktober 2008)

ich versteh das auch nicht dass ein reiner ddler (Schurke;magier, Hexer) nicht die unangefochtenen DD nur 1 bleiben.
ich mein damatsch ist das einzige was sie rechtfertigt in nem raid zu sein, und wenn man  ihnen nun dieses "talent" streitig macht mit überpowerten palas; druiden und schamis, wozu sollen sie dann mit genommen werden?


sicher, jeder der keinen reinen ddler spielt tut sich leicht "mimimimi" zu schreiben, aber einen konstruktiven beitrag zu diesen missstand beizutragen sind sie nicht fähig weil ihnen, im gegensatz zu den reinen ddler, nichts abgeht und es deswegen nicht verstehen wollen das es einfach unschön ist sich mit einem dudu zu batteln wober der rezzen, healen, buffen und tanken kann.... gleiches gilt für palas und schamis haben mit ihrer cc fähigkeit und besseren buffs auch einen argen vorteil gegenüber einem schurken der NUR dmg machen kann uns sonst nix...


naja, wie auch immer, vielleicht wird das ja alles noch mit lvl 80 balanced -  dies bleibt zu hoffen denn sonst wirds schwer als reiner dd mal in naxx und co unterzukommen


----------



## Leckerlie (20. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...



100%ig /Sign
Alle die das mimimimin mitmachen sind warscheinlich spieler der op klassen, schön für euch wenn ihr dann auch noch geschlagen werdet ist das einfach nur lächerlich, da kann man nur noch sagen l2p....

Wenn die Alles können & dann auch noch besser in der sache sind die einer NUR kann wofür braucht man dann bitte noch die klasse?
Soll ich alle meine chars löschen und nen dudu machen dann hab ich den universalchar der eh alles besser kann als meine chars.. Wenn paladin & druide heilen tanken und dmg machen können soll der krieger gefälligst auch nen heal kriegen, oder warum ist das nicht machbar?, aso nein! ist nicht? ok... lösch ich halt meinen krieger mach mir nen pala der kann eh viel mehr und dann auch noch besser... das einfach nur scheiße auf gut deutsch gesagt!, Ich frag mich manchmal auch noch wie man mit nem dudu im verrecken kann weil der doch eh alles kann & von daher wie so ne 3 leute gruppe ist, 1DD 1Heal 1Tank, so ungefähr, coolcool,  dann soll blizz entweder allen klassen alles geben oder eine klasse die alles kann, wäre genauso klug wie das man klassen macht die alle anderen überall drin überragen... Die anderen klassen sind dann nutzlos & die leute die sich mit den klassen abgequalt haben die nicht viel können ärgern sich am ende weil sie nichts davon haben da die anderen plötzlich besser im dmg und support sind... toll! was ein scheiß -.-


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich habe jetzt nicht die Überahnung von den Ausgewogenheiten der Skills der einzelnen Klassen, aber ich finde es schon bedenklich, wenn ich im BG als Hexer mit 12000 Leben (S2+ Karaequip+Buffs), plötzlich mit einem einzigen Hit eines Gegners 5000- 6000 Schaden bekomme .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hallo?? Das ist doch Scheisse so etwas ... ich schaffe maximal 3500- 3700 Instant Crit... und das ist meiner Meinung nach schon ziemlich viel .. aber alles was über 4000 geht ist doch krank ... einfach nur krank und kaputt...


----------



## patrick02 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hört auf mit WOW und spielt WAR!!!


----------



## brunza (20. Oktober 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Hört auf mit WOW und spielt WAR!!!



Toller Beitrag^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... noch ein toller Beitrag - I know  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samiera (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich spiel auch ne kleine Hexe und find auch, dass sich nicht alles zum guten für uns Stoffis entwickelt hat.
ABER: Ich für meinen Teil lass einfach auch anderen mal den Vortritt im DMG is doch egal, hauptsche die Grp rockt!

Was ich aber etwas eigenartig finde ist, dass der Kriegertank so viel raushaut.
Ist zwar gut für die Grp aber ich finde nicht Sinn der Sache.

So on hf
Sami


----------



## lolomatico (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich währe dafür das magier,schurken und krieger auch healen könnten weil sie dann zu den ganzen raids auch öfter mitgenommen werden und nichtnur palas und druiden


----------



## Jurok (20. Oktober 2008)

NAJA ... die anderen Klassen sind nicht grad ohne! Klar wenn man die Zeit dazu hat um sich zu heilen ist das schon ein Vorteil aber die hat man so gut wie nie. 

Bin Moonkin und Krieger waren früher eigentlich nur Opfer ohne Heal oder anderen Spieler = ToT genauso wie Schurken waren als Feral kein Problem. Jetzt sind sie richtig schlimm. 2 2hand waffen machen 4-5k Schaden und 3-4sek. später das gleiche. Wenn ich da aus Moonkin raus gehe ... was ich ja muss um zu heilen habe ich statt 10k Rüstung nur noch 2,6k und das wird den Schaden nicht gerade vermindern. Schurken stunnen kurz bam bam und genauso ToT. Gegen Hexer und Priester ist es ausgeglichen. 

Ach und wieso heult ihr über Hybrid Klassen?? Priester können arsch viel Schaden machen und sich auch heilen ... wie unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Das wird nur so gemacht damit auch alle Klassen die Chance haben mitgenommen zu werden in Raids! Alle heulen das Raiden so schwer geworden ist und das "große" Gildensterben etc. jetzt machen sie was dagegen mit Zaubermacht, wechselbaren Skillungen für Heiler damit mehr Heiler werden und eben die DD's anpassen das jeder DD werden kann. Genauso noch werden die Tanks angeglichen das jetzt 4/10 Klassen Tanken können. 

WARTET BIS 80


----------



## keen. (20. Oktober 2008)

Samiera schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich aber etwas eigenartig finde ist, dass der Kriegertank so viel raushaut.
> Ist zwar gut für die Grp aber ich finde nicht Sinn der Sache.
> ...



kann auch nur jemand sagen, der niemals mit einem defkrieger questen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es geht ja auch darum, dass man jetzt noch nicht abschätzen kann, in wiefern die neuerungen in wotlk nützlich sind.
vielleicht braucht der krieger im addon mehr aggro durch schaden, da manche bosse ,oder die spielmechanik an sich, einfach anders sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde es nett auch mal ne killquest nicht in der selben zeit wie für ne ini zu brauchen (übertrieben dargestellt)


----------



## Hexenfluch (20. Oktober 2008)

jo das is scheise wen DuDu noch verschwinden könnte würde jede nurnoch dudu spielen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Feed Me!!! :-) 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur!




Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler!!!


----------



## talsimir (20. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...




Also AUFKLÄRUNG!!!!


Die Klassen sind auf LV 80 abgestimmt und nicht auf 70! Mit lv 80 wird sich ALLES wieder normalisieren!

Sorry für groß Schrift aber sonst checkts eh keiner x,X


----------



## Ruven (20. Oktober 2008)

nur weil monsieur seinen mage ned spielen kann... o.O. hau mit meinem Magier Twink auf Arkan neuersings 2k dps raus das schaff ich mim palim palim pala nich!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Skill > Mimimi


----------



## Tôny (20. Oktober 2008)

Bischen naiv zu glauben das lvl 80 Talente für lvl 70 gebalanced sind oder?


----------



## TheDruid (20. Oktober 2008)

Also AUFKLÄRUNG!!!!


Die Klassen sind auf LV 80 abgestimmt und nicht auf 70! Mit lv 80 wird sich ALLES wieder normalisieren!


/push


Ihr vergesst wohl alle das Bald das Addon kommt, damals vor BC als der große Patch kam waren auch zich Klassen bevorteiligt aber mit der Zeit hat es sich "Normalisiert"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinto (20. Oktober 2008)

/signed!

Reine DD klassen ala mage, Hexe oder Schurke sollten die no. 1 ddler sein, sehe ich genauso.

hybriden, sollen ruhig alles könne, aber dafür nix richtig, bzw nur im skill-bereich zu 100% effektiv sein.


ABER: warum postet ihr das hier, ab damit ins technik forum von blizz, nur so gibts druck *zwinkert*

um euch nen bissl zu beruhigen: die Reine DD Klasse ist der Mage auch nicht, er ist eine DD/CC klasse, und im levelbereich zwischen 70 und 80 werden die werte vermutlich wieder anders skalieren, bzw. der einfluss der glyphen wird grösser werden, so das auch hier wieder kombinationen möglich werden die evtl. das balancing wieder zugunsten der reinen ddler verschiebt. (miene hoffnung)


axso....ich vergaß: mimimimimimmi!


----------



## Djinto (20. Oktober 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Hört auf mit WOW und spielt WAR!!!




*lacht* 

alle mein Kollegen sind nach 3 wo WAR wieder bei WOW. Gründe mag cih hier jetzt nicht beleuchten, das ist zu subjektiv, aber es waren einige die gingen&wiederkamen. Ds soll keine Kritik am War sein, das Game hat jede menge potential, aber ist halt noch in den kinderschuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OnkelPle (20. Oktober 2008)

Für mich hört sich das so an:

WUUUUÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHH, ich hatte sooooo ne tolle IMBA-Klasse und nun hat Blizz alles Kaputt gemacht! Ich will das nicht! WUUUUÄÄÄHHHHH! Ich will der einzige sein der Schaden macht und den keiner runterkloppen kann! WUUUUÄÄÄÄHHHHH, nur ICH darf IMBA sein!!!

Mimimi vom feinsten! Nich übel! Also zum einen ist bekannt, das die Talente noch recht unausgewogen sind, aber mein Gott, lass die Leute doch auch mal Spaß haben! Warum gabs denn keine Deff Krieger mehr? Weil sie keinen Schaden gemacht haben und auf Deff kaum leveln konnten. Warum waren viele Priester denn auf Shadow? Weil sie langsamer gelevelt haben! Das mag nicht auf jeden zutreffen, aber ich habe selber ALLE Klassen und was ist denn so falsch daran, das alle Klassen auch mal Schaden machen? Jede - WIRKLICH JEDE - Klasse hat ihre vor und Nachteile und im neuen Addon wird man das auch wieder stärker sehen.

Sicher: Es wäre schon klasse wenn die Spieler ihre Klasse so akzeptieren würden für eben was auch immer sie gemacht wurden! Tank zum tanken, Heiler zum heilen u.s.w. - aber es gibt nunmal verschiedene Dinge in WOW - Questen, Instanzen und PvP - und immer nur in Instanzen abzuhängen, ist sowas möglich? Vor allem als Casual?

Hört mal auf zu weinen und denkt mal n Pfund nach - das wird (ist) eben ein Spiel für jeden, egal wie alt man ist und wie viel Zeit man hat. Denkt ihr das es wieder so wird wie damals? Ne!


----------



## Balthzar (20. Oktober 2008)

Balanced oder nicht, letztendlich zählt nur wie man seinen Char und dessen skills unter Kontrolle hat!!!
Steht unter dem Grundprinzip: Was deinen gegner schwächt, macht DICH stärker!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (20. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

überall steht es doch, dass es auf lev. 80 ausgelegt ist. was heult ihr rum??? nur weil ein paladin mal 4 wochen besser ist als ihr??? und gerade der magier muss sich hier beschweren. 

habe vor 3-4 wochen in nagrand oger gelegt. (mit lev. 70 schutz-pala) da kam ein 63 magier daher und hatte die lev. 63-65 oger schneller down als ich. ist das normal, dass ein level 63 spieler schneller killt als ein 70er??? das nervt mich auch. aber ich heule auch nicht den ganzen tag rum. ich habe mir die klasse ausgesucht, die ich spielen will und muss damit leben. jetzt mache ich mal ein wenig schaden und alle schreien nur noch "imba" "op"!!!!!! buh!!!! 

wartet noch ein paar wochen und alles ist beim alten. (ich hoffe nicht) :-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
haro3777

p.s. mimimimimi (will ja nicht aus der rolle fallen) :-) hihihihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (20. Oktober 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> überall steht es doch, dass es auf lev. 80 ausgelegt ist. was heult ihr rum??? nur weil ein paladin mal 4 wochen besser ist als ihr??? und gerade der magier muss sich hier beschweren.
> 
> ...



Eins muss ich euch sagen. Blizzard hats  eh noch nie  hingekriegt die Klassen richtig zu  balancen.


----------



## Siccaria (20. Oktober 2008)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Sicher: Es wäre schon klasse wenn die Spieler ihre Klasse so akzeptieren würden für eben was auch immer sie gemacht wurden! Tank zum tanken, Heiler zum heilen u.s.w. - aber es gibt nunmal verschiedene Dinge in WOW - Questen, Instanzen und PvP - und immer nur in Instanzen abzuhängen, ist sowas möglich? Vor allem als Casual?


Hab die meiste Zeit Tanks gespielt, Def-Krieger, dann später noch Prot-Paladin dazu. Würde also von mir behaupten ich mache das wirklich gerne... aber es ging mir auch einfach auf die Nerven das man da nur für Raids und Instanzen rangeholt wurde und sobald man mal was anderes machen wollte stand man auf einmal allein da. 
Klar, man konnte nichts beitragen, Tanks im PvP braucht in WoW kein Mensch, allein Questen/Farmen war ne langwierige Angelegenheit und man durfte sich blöde Kommentare anhören in der Art von 'Wie Du hast ne Stunde gebraucht? Das macht mein Mage in 5 Minuten'.
Ich nehme an das ist der Hauptgrund warum auf einmal die Klassen einen Dmg Boost bekommen und warum der Wechseltalentbaum kommt. 

Und trotzdem ich wie gesagt diese in mancher Hinsicht bisher ziemlich benachteiligten Klassen gespielt hab gefallen mir die Änderungen nicht. Hätte es sinnvoller gefunden wenn stattdessen etwas gekommen wäre das die jeweiligen Tankbäume von Krieger und Pala im PvP und solospiel tatsächlich nützlich gemacht hätte anstelle von mich zwischendrin immer mal zum Fury/Retri mutieren zu lassen.
Möglichkeiten wie das zu machen gewesen wäre gibts genug - allein mal Spott wieder im PvP einsetzbar zu machen, oder bestimmte Questen, gerade auch in den Dailys, in denen es nicht darum geht das man einfach mit viel Schaden den Weg freimachen kann, etc.

Naja, nu kommts erstmal anders und wir werden damit leben müssen. Meine Prognose ist das die klassischen Tanks aussterben und wir stattdessen haufenweise Teilzeittanks bekommen werden. 

Als Optimist könnte ich mir vorstellen das dadurch viele Rets, Furys und Arms Spieler mehr Abwechslung im Content haben und durch die Möglichkeit auch vielseitiger zu spielen lernen.

Als Pessimist vermute ich dies wird vermutlich langfristig dazu führen das die Instanzen anspruchsloser werden weil diese ganzen ungeübten Tanks ja schliesslich den Mangel an Spezialisten ausgleichen sollen und es mit der Skillung allein nicht getan ist und das wiederum macht WoW ein Stück langweiliger - für Casuals und Pros. 
Warum bin ich in diesem Punkt bloss eher Pessimist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukes (20. Oktober 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja, das hier ist ein heultread...
> 
> 
> ne aber mal erlich, schamanen, paladine und druiden verlangen immer das sie genausoviel schaden machen wie ein reiner dd, aber eigendlich ist das doch unfair.
> ...





du bist genau einer von denen die immer gleich rum flamen eh neee wie ein kleines kind fang an zu weinen oder hör auf mit wow !!!!!


----------



## Mitzy (20. Oktober 2008)

brunza schrieb:


> ich versteh das auch nicht dass ein reiner ddler (Schurke;magier, Hexer) nicht die unangefochtenen DD nur 1 bleiben.
> ich mein damatsch ist das einzige was sie rechtfertigt in nem raid zu sein, und wenn man  ihnen nun dieses "talent" streitig macht mit überpowerten palas; druiden und schamis, wozu sollen sie dann mit genommen werden?
> sicher, jeder der keinen reinen ddler spielt tut sich leicht "mimimimi" zu schreiben, aber einen konstruktiven beitrag zu diesen missstand beizutragen sind sie nicht fähig weil ihnen, im gegensatz zu den reinen ddler, nichts abgeht und es deswegen nicht verstehen wollen das es einfach unschön ist sich mit einem dudu zu batteln wober der rezzen, healen, buffen und tanken kann.... gleiches gilt für palas und schamis haben mit ihrer cc fähigkeit und besseren buffs auch einen argen vorteil gegenüber einem schurken der NUR dmg machen kann uns sonst nix...
> 
> naja, wie auch immer, vielleicht wird das ja alles noch mit lvl 80 balanced -  dies bleibt zu hoffen denn sonst wirds schwer als reiner dd mal in naxx und co unterzukommen



Dmg ist nicht das einzige was „reine“ DDs rechtfertigt in einem Raid zu sein. Magier hat viele Vorteile (Buff klauen als Beispiel), der Schurke auch (silence Möglichkeit als Beispiel) und der warlock ebenso (Gesundheitsstein, Seelenstein, debuffs, Wichtel buff). Ich werde in meinen Raid trotzdem diese Klassen mitnehmen UND einen Vergelter oder sonst was- ich nehme das mit, was ich habe bzw. was meine Freunde spielen…
Zum „Dudu battlen“- das habe ich auch öfter machen müssen, oft verloren- und trotzdem heule ich nicht über diesen Missstand in Threads rum, dass sie alles können- nur in manchen Bereichen zu viel (auch wenn es darum hier geht).
Und nochmal- der Pala hat nur eine „CC“ Fähigkeit- Buße. Den Stun hat sonst jeder. Und das hatte der Paladin seid lvl60 schon- aber jetzt fällt es erst auf.
Und von einem Shammy CC habe ich noch nichts gehört.
Es wird immer Platz sein- für „reine“ DDs mehr als für Hybrids. 



Leckerlie schrieb:


> (…)
> Wenn die Alles können & dann auch noch besser in der sache sind die einer NUR kann wofür braucht man dann bitte noch die klasse?
> Soll ich alle meine chars löschen und nen dudu machen dann hab ich den universalchar der eh alles besser kann als meine chars.. Wenn paladin & druide heilen tanken und dmg machen können soll der krieger gefälligst auch nen heal kriegen, oder warum ist das nicht machbar?, aso nein! ist nicht? ok... lösch ich halt meinen krieger mach mir nen pala der kann eh viel mehr und dann auch noch besser... das einfach nur scheiße auf gut deutsch gesagt!, Ich frag mich manchmal auch noch wie man mit nem dudu im verrecken kann weil der doch eh alles kann & von daher wie so ne 3 leute gruppe ist, 1DD 1Heal 1Tank, so ungefähr, coolcool,  dann soll blizz entweder allen klassen alles geben oder eine klasse die alles kann, wäre genauso klug wie das man klassen macht die alle anderen überall drin überragen... Die anderen klassen sind dann nutzlos & die leute die sich mit den klassen abgequalt haben die nicht viel können ärgern sich am ende weil sie nichts davon haben da die anderen plötzlich besser im dmg und support sind... toll! was ein scheiß -.-


Man kann ALLES töten mit allen Klassen. Ich habe als Heil Paladin schon alles tot bekommen. Ein Freund von mir, Magier, kriegt ebenfalls alles tot. Schurken lachen sich einen Ast „haha, Magier, den mach ich kalt“- das sagen sie bei Ihm auch nur einmal. Habt Ihr schonmal erlebt das ein Schurke verloren hat und der Magier noch schöne ca. 75% HP? Ich schon- bei Ihm! Schere- Stein- Papier gibt es nicht in WoW. Es kommt vieles auf´s Equip und auf den skill an.
Ich kann verstehen das Krieger Tanks sich verarscht fühlen, die so bezeichneten „reinen“ DDs ebenfalls… Alle Heiler sind Hybrids, lediglich der Priester und Shammy können halt „nur“ heilen und dmg machen. Man sollte eine Klasse spielen, die man spielen mag- nicht weil sie imba ist. Ich hab mir einen warlock erstellt als er nicht gern gesehen war weil er kein dmg machen konnte… Plumps wurde er gebufft, alle spielten einen- und ich ging auf den Paladin.
Auf 60 wollte mich keiner, ich konnte nich heilen, tanken und dmg machen sowieso nich. Folglich saß ich nur noch dumm rum und hab dann am Ende doch noch irgendwie Gruppen als Heiler gefunden für die T0- Instanzen, weil sie nichts anderes finden konnten.
Man wird WoW NIEMALS so machen können das jeder zufrieden ist.
Blizzard hat einen Fehler gemacht- und dieser nennt sich Hybrid Klassen. Gut, WoW ohne Paladin und Schamanen wäre undenkbar gewesen, Druiden sind ebenfalls ganz nett und Priester gehört auch einfach dazu.
Aber es gibt zu viele Hybrid Klassen, es gibt kein Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip. Wenn etwas zu stark ist wird etwas gebufft oder gleich generft, dass kommt immer.
Der Paladin wurde nur ausgelacht, verspottet und belächelt- nun kriegt er einen Buff und alle gehen auf Ihn los. Verständlich wenn das, was immer als schlecht galt, auf einmal sehr gut ist- aber man kriegt Ihn trotzdem noch tot…


----------



## larhaire (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiss ja nicht wo/wie ihr spielt, aber bei uns hängen seit dem Patch grad die Jäger und Mages, wenn sie richtig gespielt werden, die Hybridklassen bei weitem vom dmg her ab bei vergleichbarem Equip...was aber auch nicht verwunderlich ist, weil zB beim Eleschami viele Talente erst mit ergänzenden Sprüchen bis 80 zum Tragen kommen. 

Von daher kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen...wartet doch erstmal ab, was bis 80 noch kommt und wies dann effektiv inkl. der Rüssis etc. ausschaut und dann könnt ihr immer noch mimimimimimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolomatico (20. Oktober 2008)

ist diese skillung eine gute skillung für täuscher lvl 80? http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...121050135031151


----------



## Captain_Chaos (20. Oktober 2008)

TheDruid schrieb:


> Also AUFKLÄRUNG!!!!
> 
> 
> Die Klassen sind auf LV 80 abgestimmt und nicht auf 70! Mit lv 80 wird sich ALLES wieder normalisieren!
> ...



Ich hoffe du hast recht. So begeistert ich am Anfang auch von den neuen Talenten war und im PvE auch keine Probleme habe, bin ich es jetzt schon leid, dass ich (Fury Warrior) von jedem 08/15 - Pala ohne Probleme umgehauen werde. Das hat mir in den letzten Tagen sämtliche Freude am PvP genommen. Dabei brauche ich doch noch so viel Ehre um mir eine vernünftige zweite 2h - Waffe zu holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings macht mir das ganze mit meinem Hexer umso mehr Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Oktober 2008)

Richtig die Klassen sind nicht gleich!

Allerdings ist ein Paladin nicht unhaufhaltbar. Sie teilen zwar mehr Schaden aus, aber fressen auch viel mehr finde ich.


----------



## lolomatico (20. Oktober 2008)

und diese für 70er ( muss ich noch ändern mit meiner jetzigen) http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...121050135031151


----------



## AngelHunter (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich sag mal so wer laufend heult andere klassen sind zu stark kann endweder seine nicht spielen /ist eifersüchtig oder spielt die falsche klasse ^^

naja ich hab ein warri (waffe geskillt) und ein mage (feuer geskillt) 

also ich muss schon sagen der mage haut dick schaden raus und der mana reg is auch nicht zu verachten aber trozdem verliere ich meist gegen ein anderen spieler klar eqip ist halb halb pvp und pve mir macht es aber trozdem spass wenn da mal so ein inctand 7k pyro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  rauszieht auf ein pala und der aus verzweiflung bubbel heal heal und mich dann nukt xD

naja gestern wa ich mit meinem warri einem deff warri und 3 schukren den kopflosen reiter um die ecke bringen haben so glaub 10 x den gelegt und ich muss sagen ich wa im damage ganz oben und nein die schurken waren nicht schlecht eqipt im gegen teil besser wie ich nur hatte ich so geskillt das ab und zu hinrichten egal wieviel live der gegner hat einsetspar ist und haute halt mit jeden hinrichten so 5k-7k damge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  raus also ich bin zufrieden mit meinem warri und mage 

auch wenn ich ab und zu verliere irgend wann gewinne ich und ich kann mich freuen 


also last das rumgeheule und habt einfach spass am spielen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (20. Oktober 2008)

Na und! Dann sind die Klassen ungleich. Das ist eigendlich ja aucht der Sinn eines RPG's, Klassen zu spielen  die anders sind. Wieso soll ein Mage den gleichen Schaden raushauen wie ein Krieger? Warum soll ein Heiler überhaupt Schaden machen können? Wieso soll ein Jäger den gleichen Flächenschaden machen können wie ein Magier oder Hexer. USW.

So ein Spiel wie wow, ist ein Gruppenspiel jeder trägt das zur Gruppe bei was er kann. Der Krieger sollte eigendlich den pysischen Damage beisteuern und nicht nur die Prügel einstecken. Der Magier unterstüzt mit seinem magischen Schaden er ist aber kein absoluter Fernkämpfer, dafür ist ein Jäger zuständig. Der Hexer sollte keinen direkten schaden machen sondern in erster Linie  die Gegner schwächen. Der Heiler heilt und der Schurke darf kein DD sein wie er im moment ist, er darf Schlösser knacken, sich schleichend in der Gegend umsehen Gegner ausrauben oder Hinterrücks vergiften.
In einer Gruppe ergänzen sich dann die Figuren gegenseitig um einen Gegner zu erledigen.

WOW ist aber ein Einzelkämpferspiel geworden, wo jeder fast alles kann. Die Gruppe für eine Inze sind eigendlich nur Bombergemeinschaft, wo jeder versucht an erster Stelle im "Schwanzmeter" zu stehen, aber keine Spielgemeinschaft. 

Und für die PvPler ist es das gleiche, sich gegenseitig ergänzen sollte oberstes gebot sein und nicht der Einzelschaden.


----------



## lilithb (20. Oktober 2008)

es ist wieder einmal fällig.......


_*Käse zum Whine?*_


----------



## Chyna (21. Oktober 2008)

alle die nicht die beta spielen, sollten ganz schön den ball flach halten mit ihren nerf gewine. 

der ret pala wurde bereits mächtig generft in der beta,  der burst dmg sehr stark beschnitten. momentan siehts wieder so aus, als könnte man schreien lolret incoming -.-

allein richturteil des befehls wurde um 25% gesenkt, die dauer von buße im pvp auf 6 sekunden reduziert. nach proccen von art of war gibs KEINEN instant flash heal mehr. rechtschaffene vergeltung gibt nur noch einen dot, in höhe von 10% des crit. treffers. insgesammt also nen ziemlicher witz, und das dümmste, divine storm, das 51er talent ist nicht mehr holy sondern physischer schaden und somit bringt selbst weihe mehr schaden in der rotation eines  vergelters. grats blizz


seis drum man muss halt nur laut  genug whinen, gell?


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Spät alls nie, in dem Sinne: MIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## RyniaUnda (21. Oktober 2008)

Meine Güte Leute!

a) ja derzeit herrscht eine Disbalance, ABER diese wird sich auf Level 80 wieder ausgleichen
b) Bei Patch2.0 waren es genau diese 3 Klassen die damals auch auf Level 60 alle anderen weggenuked haben, ABER mit auf Level 70 war es balanced
c) Auch wenn du der Meinung bist, dass Hybridklassen nicht den Schaden machen können sollten, den echte DDler machen, liegst du Meilen weit daneben. Denn im PvE machen diese Klassen nicht den meisten Schaden. Als Elementar mache ich jetzt noch immer genauso meine 1200 DPS im Raid.

Magier und Schurken (die ursprünglich zu Beginn von WOW) sind die besten CCler im Spiel und machen auch noch dazu genialen Schaden. Alle anderen Klassen leben aus nukedamage am BG. Magier hat dafür sehr mächtige Gebietsspells und Schurke kann wieder besser stunlocken.

Und ich spiele persönlich Schurke, Schamane und Druide. Ich hab damals mit Patch 2.0 vor BC jeden Stoffie mit dem Feral zerissen. War halt so, aber auf 70 war dann das PvP als Feral lange nicht mehr so einfach.

Also hört auf die ganze Zet zu whinen und freut euch aufs Leveln oder hört mit dem verdammten Spielen auf. Mal ehrlich, wenn man dauernd Blizzard anpisst, verstehe ich nicht warum man dieses Spiel noch spielt


----------



## zadros (21. Oktober 2008)

Mein Pala war - ist und bleibt Vergelter ... vor BC war er ne Krampe nach BC ganz OK jetzt isser total krank irgendwann wird er wieder ne Krampe, aber ich bleib ihm treu weil er mir Spass macht!


----------



## Egnehdrol (21. Oktober 2008)

Huhu allerseits,

ich hab mal bis Seite 7 gelesen und will jetzt auch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es doch so das es für PVE das beste ist was es geben kann wenn klassen mehr können ob dmg oder cc oder heal oder was auch immer denn das wird im Raid zu besseren erfolgen für die ganze Gruppe führen.
Das kann eigentlich keiner als schlecht empfinden und die Leute die nicht am Erfolg ihrer Gruppe interessiert sind sondern nur im dmg ganz oben stehen wollen um glücklich zu sein haben da ein kleines Problem was ich aber für mich selbst ignorieren kann.

Im PVP ist das was anderes das haben die Spezialisten, so will ich das mal nennen, schon mehr Probleme mit den Hybriden.
Da ist es wirklich manchmal schon sehr schwierig zu bestehen wenn sich das gegenüber nachdem man 2/3 seines Manas investiert hat wieder dasteht wie eine 1 selbst hat man aber auch schon eingesteckt und die Hp ist schon zur hälfte weg.

alles in allem finde ich die neuen Möglichkeiten aber sehr schön und motivierend umgesetzt, zur Zeit kann ich mich fast nicht entscheiden mit welchem Char ich spielen soll weil eigentlich alle noch mehr spaß machen als vorher.

Nebenbei möchte ich noch was loswerden was nicht zum Thema gehört.
Würden wir aus dem Threat alle Leute rausnehmen die nur "mimimi" oder "schon wieder" oder "vote for close" und all der mist  schreiben würden wir wieder zu dem zurückkommen um was es eigentlich geht.
Themen die Spieler polarisieren und interessieren zu diskutieren und die Sichtweise anderer mal mitzubekommen und sich über diese Diskussion seinen eigenen Horizont etwas zu erweitern. Manchmal kommen mir die Leute etwas zu überzeugt von sich selbst vor als ob man nichts mehr dazulernen könnte.

Einen schönen Tag und viel Spaß im Game

der Egnehdrol


----------



## Tamirbankatu (21. Oktober 2008)

RyniaUnda schrieb:


> c) Auch wenn du der Meinung bist, dass Hybridklassen nicht den Schaden machen können sollten, den echte DDler machen, liegst du Meilen weit daneben. Denn im PvE machen diese Klassen nicht den meisten Schaden. Als Elementar mache ich jetzt noch immer genauso meine 1200 DPS im Raid.



1) ACK... erstmal abwarten... kommen ja noch Patches 10Lvl usw...

2) Zumindest beim Druiden ist das Hybridthema nicht mehr ganz so einfach... da es jetzt extrem auf die Skillung ankommt. Wir haben ja nicht mehr nur 3 Bäume, sondern müssen auch noch viel mehr zwischen Bär und Katze gewichten...

Ich spiele aktuell voll auf DPS-Katze und das bedeutet keinerlei Bärenskills wie dickes Fell, Schadenreduktion durch Gruppenmitglieder usw... bin also höchstens als mittelmäßiger Offtank zu gebrauchen.
Auch mit dem heilen is das ohne Boni recht schwer... allein schon um mich selbst mal komplett hochzuheilen brauch ich 5-6 Sprüche und damit so 15-20s und 2/3 meines Mana (und den Rest um zwischen Katze-Heiler-Katze zu shiften). Da ist es echt besser nen Verband oder Trank zu nutzen (was jetzt auch in Tiergestalt geht).

Also bei konsequenter Skillung auf DD, Tank oder Heal sind unsere anderen Talente so reduziert , dass es auch gerechtfertigt ist, dass wir hier voll mit Magiern, Schurken, Kriegern oder Priestern mithalten können. Skillen wir hybrid können wir von jedem etwas - aber nichts richtig.
Und wo das jetzt noch nicht passt wird es Blizz hoffentlich in den nächsten Patches richten.


----------

